# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 16: SOS! 38 chats dt mamans, blessés, et malades, à résa AVT 19-20/04! (IDF)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque     mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair     pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes     données)_


Voici les anciens, la liste complète et à jour sera publiée mardi, pour réservation jeudi et vendredi.
Pour eux, idéalement, à réserver avant mardi, lors du premier passage véto.
Ca leur permettrait de sortir plus rapidement, et à nous, d'y voir plus clair, car les résa de dernière minute sont parfois poussives, surtout en termes d'organisation, quand on se retrouve quasi seul à le faire. 
Des photos arrivent, elles seront intégrées à ce premier post un peu plus tard... 
Merci à toutes les personnes qui prendront le relais, c'est donné à tous de venir en aide à ces chats, même en suivant simplement le sujet.
J'ajoute enfin qu'il serait utile de ne pas faire d'intervention inutile, car passé 15 pages, plus personne ne lit, alors que parfois, à la 20ème, il ne s'est tjs pas passé quoi que ce soit pour 80% de la liste. 
Intervenez, ça, oui, clairement, mais intervenez "utile", ds le sens remonter un appel à dons, insister sur une urgence, poster un nouveau co-voit, préciser que vous avez adressé un formulaire FA, etc.... 
Merci par avance. Au fil de ces semaines, les relais seront de plus en plus utiles, alors autant prendre le pli, ça monopolise bcp plus de monde, mais c'est une façon de s'impliquer, tout en ne fatiguant pas plus encore ceux qui sont déjà sur les rotules d'avoir géré cela depuis des années.... Ce sont les chats que vous aidez, pas nous, et eux le méritent... 

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PRÉFÉRENCE POUR MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**4) Femelle  brun tabby et blanche  6 mois timide**

5) Femelle  brun tabby* _âge?_* timide

6) Femelle  brun tabby* _âge?_* sociable

7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide

8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

 9) Mâle  gris tabby  4 ans  sociable*

_
10) à 14) étaient ensemble avant, sont arrivés là suite à une saisie.
Ils menaient une vie normale jusqu'à ce que...._ 

*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  sociable

  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  sociable

  12) Femelle  noire 9 ans  sociable

  13) Mâle  gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*
_Les 13 et 14 sont ensemble, collés, depuis toujours... Évitons de les séparer..._



*ENDROIT N°2:*
*
CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS: 
**
1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
*_Testée FIV et FELV négatifs 
_*
2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*

****************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),*PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

****************

 ::  *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  :: 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS        AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE PROMESSE DE    DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

  - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,            un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour         certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent         tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
  castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
  Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
  Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même            personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de  sous,   et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore,  achat  de   box,   car  qd     la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un  chat,   c'est  "ça",   c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

  - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
  - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
  - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis            d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non   sortis          qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que   pour la      semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que   chaque  assoc     ait, dans   la   mesure du possible, un petit coup de   pouce,  en toute     logique, on   attend   que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

  - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
  - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,            car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les    assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats     n'intéressent        personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être     sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui            interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus            régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
  Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!       Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont  des    SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les            dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne  pas           reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et  pour  ne   pas        créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre  assocs, il  est     possible,  et     compréhensible que je retouche les  promesses  av  votre    accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
  - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

  Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en            demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de      réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
  Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
  Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,            c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par   rapport     aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui            peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent    forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne    serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout    de même!
*
  Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je            donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez,   et    là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont  tous  en     danger,  et     le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y   n'est  pas    celui que   vous    aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse  "cette  chance  là",    de l'air, et   de la    place dans les box, et  pour  conclure,  je suis    seule à  répartir  les  dons,   car je suis  un  particulier,  et que je  ne    privilégierai pas X  ou Y    assoc,  mais  les critères  cités   ci-dessus,   et plus j'ai de dons  non     fléchés,  ou reportés,  mieux je   m'en sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon            activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois   et          années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer   tout  ce   que  je      peux, et de plus en plus, donc si       je      gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les   dons     seront  ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement   par les     assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc          parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas          sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu    plus à       quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:*

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat      en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution    sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout    chat non    vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat   de  la    meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite   avec  d'autres    animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas          MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux,    touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la    vie, mais   que     rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum  d'empathie   et de   patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"    de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en          contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que      certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là          sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les    miens,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent    simplement   qu'on     leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui    auparavant   les a  jeté    un jour à la rue....*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!* 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

_J'EN APPELLE DE SUITE AUX CO-VOITUREURS, FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL LONGUE ET COURTE DUREE, ASSOCIATIONS/REFUGES, DONATEURS!!!_ 
 :: _ON NE PEUT ATTENDRE LEXTRÊME LIMITE!!_ ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> De l'aide pour ces chats ! 
> 
> Je ne peux malheureusement pas aider cette semaine que ce soit financièrement et en terme de covoit'. J'ai un mois d'avril plutôt compliqué.
> 
> Mais je suis le sujet dès que je peux !


Que ce soit des pointages, remettre la liste quand elle n'a pas été remise en changeant de page, envoyer le formulaire FA (l'as-tu?) ou le lien Doodle pr co-voit (pas encore fait), pointer les FA, etc, etc, bref, tout cela, ça AIDE! Et organiser des co-voit, ça aide, aussi, faire un petit relais en transports, que sais-je! Bref, vous pouvez TOUS vous impliquer, et pour les assocs qui ont les listes, ne nous attendez pas pour mettre les infos à jour, on repassera pour la mise à jour du titre! L'essentiel est que les interventions soient cohérentes, efficaces, sans bla bla inutile, PAS A LA DERNIERE MINUTE, et qu'on gros, on se bouge tous, un peu, pr que chacun vive cela non pas comme un fardeau hebdomadaire, voire une torture, mais comme un bel exemple d'entraide, de solidarité, bref, de ce que les gens peuvent faire de BIEN quand ils effacent toutes les futilités qui empêcheraient des choses simples de concrétiser de belles choses... Sauver des vies, je pense qu'on peut difficilement faire plus noble!

----------


## Charoline

Idem que les semaines précédentes.
Je suis à Montpellier et peux faire du co-voiturage dans ma région Hérault / Languedoc Roussillon si besoin...
Ne pas hésiter à me solliciter

----------


## Sand78

> _J'EN APPELLE DE SUITE AUX CO-VOITUREURS, FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL LONGUE ET COURTE DUREE, ASSOCIATIONS/REFUGES, DONATEURS!!!_ 
> _ON NE PEUT ATTENDRE L’EXTRÊME LIMITE!!_



Bonjour, 

Je propose mon aide avec plaisir. Vous pouvez me joindre par MP. J'anticipe et vous envoie un message avec mes coordonnées téléphonique. 
Sandrine

----------


## Tiffany52

*RECAP CO-VOITURAGES* 

- Région Hérault /Languedoc Roussillon : Charoline (montpellier ) 
- Dans un rayon de 100km autour de St-Dizier ( 52100) : Tiffany52

----------


## Sand78

OUPS !!! 1000 et 1 excuses, je suis en région parisienne. 

Sandrine

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

N'hésitez pas éditer vos messages les uns les autres dans un souci de clarté maximale du sujet, pour éviter toute surcharge inutile d'infos, merci à tous!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

SI FALD en Rhone alpes je peux prendre en charge une maman avec ses petits.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Idem que les semaines précédentes.
> Je suis à Montpellier et peux faire du co-voiturage dans ma région Hérault / Languedoc Roussillon si besoin...
> Ne pas hésiter à me solliciter


Je t'envoie le lien co voit en MP

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *RECAP CO-VOITURAGES* 
> 
> - Région Hérault /Languedoc Roussillon : Charoline (montpellier ) 
> - Dans un rayon de 100km autour de St-Dizier ( 52100) : Tiffany52


Idem je t'envoie le lien en MP

----------


## pouetpouet

CC, tjs dispo pr quarantaine chat sociable -voire timidoux- à partir du 22/04 - ayant le 21 un anniversaire enfants chez moi.
BIZ

----------


## Mistouflette

quelqu'un peut m'envoyer le lien pour les covoiturages.....;

merci




> Vi, de suite, et je file (dormir ou vomir, j'hésite) avec ma migraine!

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair      pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes      données)

_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PRÉFÉRENCE POUR MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**4) Femelle  brun tabby et blanche  6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


5) Femelle  brun tabby* _âge?_* timide**
PAS DE PHOTO**


6) Femelle  brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* * sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 


* 

7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... 

_

*
8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_*


 9) Mâle  gris tabby  4 ans  sociable*
*PAS DE PHOTO*



_10) à 14) étaient ensemble avant, sont arrivés là suite à une saisie.
Ils menaient une vie normale jusqu'à ce que...._ 


*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable

**


  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable

**


  12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable

**Les photos ne lui font pas honneur, à la dondon, avec son bidon....
Elle est noire, et a 9 ans, ne la condamnons pas pour cela!

**


  13) Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*

_Les 13 et 14 sont ensemble, collés, depuis toujours... Évitons de les séparer..._



*Et à mon avis, si les mâles le sont, comme on sait en plus précisément quand ils sont nés, j'ose espérer que les femelles soient stérilisées, sans trop m'avancer.....


Deux oublis, non indiqués à la première personne qui a appelé la semaine passée, donnés en fin de semaine:*


*26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *A eu des diarrhées*  :: 




*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
*



 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE POUR LES URGENCES MAXI CE VENDREDI DE TOUTE FACON !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*
*
CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS: 
**
1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
*_Testée FIV et FELV négatifs 
_*
2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 

17) Femelle 4 ans et 11 mois British Shortair écaille sociable

18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Gestante 

19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04

20) Femelle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintive

LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 

_*21) Mâle 6 ans noir et blanc sociable
 Gros coryza + problème de vision (rétine) ? A vérifier 

22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04 

23) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue un peu craintive 
*_(défend ses BB tout simplement)
_* Va avec ses 4 BB nés le 9/04 

24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Gros coryza 

25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04*

----------


## SarahC

:: *QUI VEUT BIEN ETRE FA 15 JOURS, LE TEMPS D'UNE QUARANTAINE?**

****OU UN PETIT MOIS, SI ON SAIT DE FACON SURE QU'ON NE VOUS LAISSERA PAS UN CHAT SUR LE DOS?***
*
CA PEUT SAUVER DES VIES, ET NE VOUS COUTERA QUE "CA" EN TEMPS DE VIE,* *ET QUEL BONHEUR DE DEVENIR ACTIF DANS CES SOS LA**, MALGRE LE COTE PARFOIS ABSTRAIT DE LA CHOSE, ET C'EST PLUS SIMPLE QU'IL N'Y PARAIT!* 


C'était mon dernier mot, Migraine Power est là, en round 1-0 SarahC....  ::

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
*
TOTAL: 60 *

 :: *QUI PEUT AIDER CES CHATS? POUR SOINS VETOS, STERIL/CASTRATION, ETC?*  ::

----------


## mistigrette

*13) Mâle castré gris & blanc 7 ans sociable
14) Mâle castré gris tabby & blanc 4 ans 1/2 sociable*

_Les 13 et 14 sont ensemble, collés, depuis toujours... Évitons de les séparer..._




j'ai appelé l'endroit num 1 hier aprem pour réserver ces 2 inséparables. ils m'ont dit qu'ils étaient réservés  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) vous êtes leur seul chance pour les sauver.
Il faut aussi des assos, des dons , et des covoitureurs
Chaque maillon de la chaine est essentiel pour les sortir de là
MANIFESTEZ VOUS LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE, N ATTENDEZ PAS LE DERNIER MOMENT, IL Y A DES URGENCES ET TOUT UN MONTAGE A FAIRE DERRIERE POUR ORGANISER LES SORTIES
* ::

----------


## SarahC

Vérif faite, les 13 et 14 n'étaient pas résa, ils se sont planté, ou la personne hier s'est plantée.

On en ajoute 11 DE PLUS, vous lisez bien, dont quelques urgences....

Ca tombe bien, une quarantaine en avril, ne te découvre pas d'un fil....

En mai, on en sera à combien?

Je mets à jour, à ma très grande consternation....

Chatperlipopette, pr éviter d'alourdir le sujet, je vais te filer la liste toute prête en MP, tu n'auras qu'à éditer ton message et mettre la fin pr la liste 1 si tu le veux bien?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> C'est laquelle que tu cherches une FALD avec les bébés ?


Pensez à passer en MP pr ces questions là, car cela alourdit sans le vouloir le sujet, qui fait déjà qq pages pr zéro solution.
Ce n'est vraiment pas à prendre en critique, mais en pensant aux lecteurs, qui ne doivent pas être découragés par 20 pages, même si on fait des rappels à la fin de chaque page. J'ai très peur pour ces chats, c'est une semaine de vacances quasi partout, et on n'a quasi rien du tout, en tout, en assoc, en dons, en FA, essayons de trouver comment chacun peut apporter sa pierre à l'édifice de façon efficace. Nous sommes preneurs de toutes idées sur le secteur RP, et au delà. si qqn veut éplucher les co voit en partance de la RP, par exemple, ou peu importe.... Bref, essayons de faire bref, net, efficace. Merci encore, et désolée si je fais des piqures de rappel de ce type, vraiment...  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair      pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes      données)

_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PRÉFÉRENCE POUR MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**4) Femelle  brun tabby et blanche  6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


6) Femelle  brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* * sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 


*7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide* *URGENT POUR LUI
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... 

_

*
8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_


_10) à 14) étaient ensemble avant, sont arrivés là suite à une saisie.
Ils menaient une vie normale jusqu'à ce que...._ 


*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable

**


  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable

**


  12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable

**Les photos ne lui font pas honneur, à la dondon, avec son bidon....
Elle est noire, et a 9 ans, ne la condamnons pas pour cela!

**


  13) Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*

_Les 13 et 14 sont ensemble, collés, depuis toujours... Évitons de les séparer..._



*Et à mon avis, si les mâles le sont, comme on sait en plus précisément quand ils sont nés, j'ose espérer que les femelles soient stérilisées, sans trop m'avancer.....


Deux oublis, non indiqués à la première personne qui a appelé la semaine passée, donnés en fin de semaine:*


*26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *A eu des diarrhées + Anorexie URGENT*  :: 




*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
**A été opérée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress
*


*28) Mâle, 1 an,* _couleur?_*, craintif mais pas sauvage

29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable*
 ::  _Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis._ *
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!*  :: 

*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, craintif mais pas sauvage 

32) Mâle gris tabby et blanc* _(vaguement siamoisé)_*, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", au sens plein de parasites, gale, ou autre?*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable*

*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

**35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*

*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 

37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, craintive mais pas sauvage

**38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive*


 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE POUR LES URGENCES MAXI CE VENDREDI DE TOUTE FACON !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS: 
*
*1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable*
_Testée FIV et FELV négatifs 
_*GROSSE URGENCE DERNIER DELAI VENDREDI

2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 


18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Gestante 

19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04

20) Femelle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintive ? JE NE LA RETROUVE PAS SUR LA LISTE ( je me renseigne )

LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 

_*21) Mâle 6 ans noir et blanc sociable
 Gros coryza + problème de vision (rétine) ? A vérifier 

22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04 

23) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue un peu craintive 
*_(défend ses BB tout simplement)
_* Va avec ses 4 BB nés le 9/04 

24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Gros coryza 

25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04*

----------


## SarahC

Bon bon bon....
Si des assocs nous lisent, qu'elles peuvent prendre des cas graves, on peut tenter un appel à dons externe global à ce sujet, pr tenter AVANT de rassembler des fonds (après, c'est souvent compromis par les temps qui courent..).
Une bouteille à la mer jetée, si jamais..... 

Nous n'avons qu'une seule co-voitureuse pour le moment, certes il faut essayer de centraliser les sorties, mais là, on a une personne en IDF uniquement, là encore, besoin d'aide.....

Et cruellement besoin de FA de transit, de quarantaine, longue durée, assocs....

Ne pas hésiter à en parler aux assocs de votre connaissance, que nous ne connaissons peut-être pas, le bouche à oreille peut être un vecteur de sauvetages....

Ne baissons pas les bras avant tout!!!! Cela ne sert à rien de se dire que vu le nombre c'est "trop", on peut y arriver, il faut commencer, et PAR PITIE, pas au dernier moment, si vous SAVEZ déjà que vous pouvez aider, même en MP, DITES LE, car outre la résa, simple à faire, il y a l'organisation des sorties, nous ne pouvons pas attendre, et devont raisonner de façon rationnelle, et efficace, en tenant compte des dispos et préférences de chacun!!

----------


## partenaire77

Même proposition que pour la semaine 15 ; covoiturages mercredi secteurs 1 et 2, FA de transit ou éventuellement quarantaine pour 1 chat facile, et bon de stérilisation-castration  disponible chez véto du 93 (s'il n'a pas été attribué la semaine dernière !?)
Demande du lien des covoiturages faite.

----------


## virginiedu95

Notre asso pattounes sans toi(t) peut prendre en charge un adulte ou une mère et ses petits ou un cas lourd mais avec dons derrière   ::  et si possible un sociable (nous avons 2 craintifs à l'adoption ...)
Le gros souci c'est le manque de FA donc si une FA se propose OK pour nous !! 
Sarahc tu me connais bien via l'ancienne asso où j'étais bénévole (animacoeur) mais tu n'a pas les statuts de pattounes (je peux te les envoyer par mail )
Désolée de ne pouvoir faire plus ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

virginiedu95 : merci d'envoyer les statuts à l'adresse mail suivante :*soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*


Tiffany52 : Est-ce que tu peux éditer ton récap en rajoutant la proposition de partenaire77 ?

Partenaire77 : je t'envoie le lien co voit en MP

----------


## Biloba

Je peux prendre en accueil une maman avec BB (4 plutôt que 6, j'ai déjà un petit chien et vis en appartement !) dans l'idée d'adopter 2 des petits ensuite. Je peux aussi co-voiturer, à condition que ce soit en soirée ou le week-end, sur la RP.
Il vaut mieux que la maman soit sociable et OK chiens, ce sera mon premier accueil (mais pas ma première maman chat).




> Biloba as tu deja rempli le formulaire  FA ? Si pas deja fait merci de le demander sur la boite mail soschatnac.
> 
> Merci

----------


## Biloba

> Biloba as tu deja rempli le formulaire FA ? Si pas deja fait merci de le demander sur la boite mail soschatnac.
> 
> Merci


Oui, rempli et retourné la semaine dernière.




> Dans ce cas merci de t inclure dans le recap FA.

----------


## Muriel P

Récap des covoits pêchés dans la section correspondante de Rescue : 

*Dates les plus proches, si des FAs peuvent faire quarantaine + longue durée ou accueillir un loulou ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine et ainsi libérer une place dans une FA en RP :* 
Paris-Clermont Ferrand-Vic sur Cère 22/04 par Golden92
Paris-Angers-Nantes-Toulouse week-end du 21/04 par francinette
Paris-Limoges week-end du 20/04 par azerty87
Paris-Lille-Rennes le 18/04 par francinette

*Trajets réguliers :* 
Paris-Rennes A/R toutes les semaines par Haifa
RP-Manches (St Lô) 1 à 2 fois par mois par Lilou14
RP et Paris-Amiens par Elise80
Chessy (Disney -77)-Montmirail (51) 3 fois par semaine par nonox
Drancy (93)-Saintes (17) par remu
Paris-Le Havre le week-end par mu bulle
RP-Oise toutes les semaines par Stephane (hors Rescue, cité par arden56 : stephaner60@hotmail.fr)
Paris-Abbeville 1 fois par mois par tequilette
Paris-Sannois (95) par Mee

*Dates plus lointaines (fin avril / mai) :* 
Paris-Lalinde (24) via Libourne (33) le 27/04 par AnaMaYa
Paris-Bordeaux le 27/04 par waelyn
Paris-Chambéry le 13/05 par Mylenium
La Garenne Colombes (92) - Magny Cours (58) le 28/04 par unetiteange

(à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs/cotraineurs !) 

Allez, SVP, des FAs pour tous ces chats !!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair      pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes      données)

_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PRÉFÉRENCE POUR MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**4) Femelle  brun tabby et blanche  6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


6) Femelle  brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* * sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 


*7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide* *URGENT POUR LUI
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... 

_

*
8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_


_10) à 14) étaient ensemble avant, sont arrivés là suite à une saisie.
Ils menaient une vie normale jusqu'à ce que...._ 


*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable

**


  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable

**


  12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable

**Les photos ne lui font pas honneur, à la dondon, avec son bidon....
Elle est noire, et a 9 ans, ne la condamnons pas pour cela!

**


  13) Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*

_Les 13 et 14 sont ensemble, collés, depuis toujours... Évitons de les séparer..._



*Et à mon avis, si les mâles le sont, comme on sait en plus précisément quand ils sont nés, j'ose espérer que les femelles soient stérilisées, sans trop m'avancer.....


Deux oublis, non indiqués à la première personne qui a appelé la semaine passée, donnés en fin de semaine:*


*26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *A eu des diarrhées + Anorexie URGENT*  :: 




*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
**A été opérée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress
*


*28) Mâle, 1 an,* _couleur?_*, craintif mais pas sauvage

29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable*
 ::  _Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis._ *
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!*  :: 

*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, craintif mais pas sauvage 

32) Mâle gris tabby et blanc* _(vaguement siamoisé)_*, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", au sens plein de parasites, gale, ou autre?*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable*

*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

**35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*

*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 

37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, craintive mais pas sauvage

**38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive*


 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE POUR LES URGENCES MAXI CE VENDREDI DE TOUTE FACON !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS: 
*
*1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable*
_Testée FIV et FELV négatifs 
_*GROSSE URGENCE DERNIER DELAI VENDREDI

2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 


18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Gestante 

19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04

LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 

_*21) Mâle 6 ans noir et blanc sociable
 Gros coryza + problème de vision (rétine) ? A vérifier. Mis sous perf ce jour FIV/FELV négatif 

22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04* *

24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Gros coryza+ Mis sous perf ce jour 

25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04*

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, pour les urgences,* sans reçu 
**20 * de TROCA pour les urgences* avec reçu**3
30 * de Mirabelle 94 pour les urgences* avec ou sans reçu**

TOTAL: 120 *

 :: *QUI PEUT AIDER CES CHATS? POUR SOINS VETOS, ETC?*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je mets la liste à jour avec la résa de la maman n° 23 + Mâle de 6 ans n°21 mis sous perf + le n°24 également mis sous perf.

----------


## Biloba

Désolée, mais j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre le fonctionnement du forum et je poste donc peut-être à tort. J'aimerais réserver la maman n°23, mais comment faut-il faire ? Y a t-il une photo quelque part ?




> Il faut une assoc pour pouvoir sortir la  n°23 pas d'adoption en direct. Pas de photo de l'endroit 2.

----------


## Biloba

Je voulais dire la 25, désolée. Si une assoc peut la chapeauter, je la prends.




> Biloba 
> votre proposition est enregistrée mais il vous faut une asso et une FA  de quarantaine puisqu aucune pièce pour l isoler. Nous ne connaissons  pas l entente de la maman avec les chiens et il faut vraiment dans un  premier temps qu elle puisse se poser tranquillement sans stress, il en  va aussi de la survie des petits

----------


## Tiffany52

> Biloba 
> votre proposition est enregistrée mais il vous faut une asso et une FA de quarantaine puisqu aucune pièce pour l isoler. Nous ne connaissons pas l entente de la maman avec les chiens et il faut vraiment dans un premier temps qu elle puisse se poser tranquillement sans stress, il en va aussi de la survie des petits


Si il y a une asso, et qu'il ne manque plus que la quarantaine. Je peux éventuellement la faire. 
Mais je ne suis pas sur que de faire voyager la maman et ses bébés soit la meilleur solution.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Tiffany mais effectivement ce n est pas vraiment envisageable de faire voyager la maman et ses bébés dés la sortie.
En revanche tu as une petite place pour éventuellement un autre chat ? Pour quarantaine? durée max en isolation?
On ne sait jamais si une FA longue durée se présentait dans ton coin...

----------


## Biloba

OK, je comprends. Je pourrais me débrouiller pour la pièce de quarantaine, finalement (j'ai un cellier avec fenêtre auquel je n'avais pas pensé, je vais modifier ma fiche), mais je ne peux pas éviter le stress éventuel dû à la présence du chien derrière la porte...

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, pour les urgences,* sans reçu 
**20 * de TROCA pour les urgences* avec reçu**
30 * de Mirabelle 94 pour les urgences* avec ou sans reçu*
*100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *sans reçu**
TOTAL: 220 *

 :: *QUI PEUT AIDER CES CHATS? POUR SOINS VETOS, ETC?* *HELP!!!*   ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Si ton cellier est chauffé et qu'il est bien étanche avec une porte , pas de problème

----------


## SarahC

> Si ton cellier est chauffé et qu'il est bien étanche avec une porte , pas de problème


 La chatte peut aussi sentir le chien, on ne sait pas si compatible chiens ou pas, donc "quartier de sécurité" à définir de façon sûre. Je vous laisse voir cela en MP pour les détails.

----------


## Tiffany52

*Venise*, oui je peux éventuellement prendre un autre chat, le temps de la quarantaine ( les 15 jours, voir 3 semaines maximum si besoin) mais pas plus longtemps.
J'ai à la maison un chat qui ne s'entend pas avec ses congénères. Voilà pourquoi je ne peux pas proposer plus que la quarantaine.

----------


## Tiffany52

*RECAP FA

**Quarantaine
**Pouetpouet* (77 proche Meaux) : chat sociable -voire timidoux- à partir du 22/04 -
*Partenaire77* : FA de transit ou éventuellement quarantaine pour 1 chat facile, et bon de stérilisation-castration disponible chez véto du 93 (s'il n'a pas été attribué la semaine dernière !?)
*Tiffany52* : FA de quarantaine ( 3 semaines maximum) 


*Longue durée
**Biloba* (94) : une maman sociable avec BB (4 plutôt que 6) dans l'idée d'adopter 2 des petits ensuite. 

*RECAP ASSO
*
- *Pattounes sans toi(t)* peut prendre en charge un adulte ou une mère et ses petits ou un cas lourd mais avec dons derrière  ::  et si possible un sociable 
*Besoin d'une FA

*- *Chatperlipopette* pour une maman avec ses petits.
*Si FALD en Rhone alpes 

**RECAP COVOIT

**Biloba:* en soirée ou le week-end, sur la RP.
*Partenaire77* : covoiturages mercredi secteurs 1 et 2
*Charoline* : Région Hérault /Languedoc Roussillon 
*Tiffany52* : dans un rayon de 100km autour de St-Dizier (52100) 
*Sand78* : 92, 78 et en week end vers rouen/ et région ouest . 
*Faraday* (Poitiers) : j'ai une voiture jusqu'au 30 avril. Donc je peux transporter (et récupérer à la gare ou ailleurs) des loulous soit dans la Vienne, soit dans les départements limitrophes (les frais d'essence sont pour moi). Je n'ai par contre aucune cage de transport. 
*Mirabelle94* : samedi à partir du milieu de matinée (ou début AM) je peux faire un relais pour le transport des sorties de fourrière en voiture avec 4 à 5 caisses au maximum, entre le secteur Pontault Combault et Paris ou proche banlieue (94, 93, 92,91).

----------


## cyrano

si partenaire77 est pour les sortir dés demain je peux acceuillir la n°30 pour qu'elle soit opérée le plus tôt possible et la maman n°22 qui ira chez ma fa chaton

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair      pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes      données)

_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PRÉFÉRENCE POUR MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**4) Femelle  brun tabby et blanche  6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


6) Femelle  brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* * sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 


*7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide* *URGENT POUR LUI
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... 

_

*
8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_


_10) à 14) étaient ensemble avant, sont arrivés là suite à une saisie.
Ils menaient une vie normale jusqu'à ce que...._ 


*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable

**


  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable

**


  12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable

**Les photos ne lui font pas honneur, à la dondon, avec son bidon....
Elle est noire, et a 9 ans, ne la condamnons pas pour cela!

**


  13) Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*

_Les 13 et 14 sont ensemble, collés, depuis toujours... Évitons de les séparer..._



*Et à mon avis, si les mâles le sont, comme on sait en plus précisément quand ils sont nés, j'ose espérer que les femelles soient stérilisées, sans trop m'avancer.....


Deux oublis, non indiqués à la première personne qui a appelé la semaine passée, donnés en fin de semaine:*


*26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *A eu des diarrhées + Anorexie URGENT*  :: 




*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
**A été opérée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress
*


*28) Mâle, 1 an,**noir,** craintif mais pas sauvage

29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable*
 ::  _Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis._ *
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!*  :: 

*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, craintif mais pas sauvage 

32) Mâle gris tabby et blanc* _(vaguement siamoisé)_*, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", au sens plein de parasites, gale, ou autre?*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable*

*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

**35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*

*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 

37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, craintive mais pas sauvage

**38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive*


 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE POUR LES URGENCES MAXI CE VENDREDI DE TOUTE FACON !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS: 
*
*1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable*
_Testée FIV et FELV négatifs 
_*GROSSE URGENCE DERNIER DELAI VENDREDI

2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 


18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Gestante 

19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04

LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 

_*21) Mâle 6 ans noir et blanc sociable
 Gros coryza + problème de vision (rétine) ? A vérifier. Mis sous perf ce jour FIV/FELV négatif 

22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04* *

24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Gros coryza+ Mis sous perf ce jour 

25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Personne pour les urgences de l endroit 2 ou l endroit 1 si on arrive à organiser la sortie de 22 et 30 en avance? elles pourraient bénéficier des covoiturages
 ::

----------


## partenaire77

Je peux sortir 22 et 30 demain matin; il me faudra leur N° de registre si possible.
et idéalement coordonner avec d'autres sorties si des chats doivent se rendre dans le secteur du 93.
Ils sont dans 2 endroits différents ?

----------


## Am Stram Gram

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/51138-SEM-16-SOS!-38-chats-dt-mamans-bless%C3%A9s-et-malades-%C3%A0-r%C3%A9sa-AVT-19-20-04!-%28IDF%29][img]http://i46.servimg.com/u/f46/12/66/44/17/sos-rp11.png[/img][/url]
```

----------


## Alexiel-chan

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair      pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes      données)

_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PRÉFÉRENCE POUR MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**4) Femelle  brun tabby et blanche  6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


6) Femelle  brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* * sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 





*7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide* *URGENT POUR LUI
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... 

_

*
8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_


_10) à 14) étaient ensemble avant, sont arrivés là suite à une saisie.
Ils menaient une vie normale jusqu'à ce que...._ 


*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable

**


  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable

**


  12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable

**Les photos ne lui font pas honneur, à la dondon, avec son bidon....
Elle est noire, et a 9 ans, ne la condamnons pas pour cela!

**


Deux oublis, non indiqués à la première personne qui a appelé la semaine passée, donnés en fin de semaine:*


*26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *A eu des diarrhées + Anorexie URGENT*  :: 




*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
**A été opérée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress
*


*28) Mâle, 1 an,**noir,** craintif mais pas sauvage

29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable*
 ::  _Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis._ *
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!*  :: 

*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, craintif mais pas sauvage 

32) Mâle gris tabby et blanc* _(vaguement siamoisé)_*, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", au sens plein de parasites, gale, ou autre?*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable*

*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

**35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*

*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 

37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, craintive mais pas sauvage

**38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive*


 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE POUR LES URGENCES MAXI CE VENDREDI DE TOUTE FACON !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS: 
*
*1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable*
_Testée FIV et FELV négatifs 
_*GROSSE URGENCE DERNIER DELAI VENDREDI

2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 


18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Gestante 

19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04

LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 

_*21) Mâle 6 ans noir et blanc sociable
 Gros coryza + problème de vision (rétine) ? A vérifier. Mis sous perf ce jour FIV/FELV négatif 

22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04* *

24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Gros coryza+ Mis sous perf ce jour 

25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04*

----------


## SarahC

*POUR LES ASSOCS QUI NOUS LISENT, JE ME REPETE MAIS SI VOUS AVEZ UNE FA DISPO, OU SI VOUS POUVEZ CHAPEAUTER UN CHAT, EN URGENCE OU PAS, DITES NOUS AU PLUS VITE, CAR CERTAINS NE TIENDRONT PAS BIEN LONGTEMPS!* 
_
Si cela implique que je lance un appel à dons parallèle pour des urgences spécifiques, je le ferai!_

_Si cela doit nécessiter plusieurs co-voit en priorisant ces mêmes urgences, idem!_
*
MAIS NOUS NE POUVONS PAS, AVEC 38 CHATS, ATTENDRE PLUS ENCORE POUR NOUS ORGANISER* *CAR NOUS AVONS TOUTES DES ACTIVITES PRO NOUS EMPECHANT DE BOUCLER DES CHOSES EN JOURNEE; CE QUI EST UN MOINDRE MAL PAR RAPPORT A CES VIES-LA; MAIS NOUS DEVONS ORGANISER AU PLUS VITE CE QUI EST ORGANISABLE!*

*Merci de votre compréhension!!!*  :: 
*
MEME APPEL A LA FOULE POUR LES FA, SI VOUS POUVEZ VOUS LANCEZ, SAVEZ QUE VOUS AVEZ UNE PLACE, LANCEZ VOUS; ON PEUT TROUVER DES ASSOC, PAS TOUJOURS, MAIS ON PEUT AU MOINS ESSAYER!

Parfois, le fait d'exprimer une possibilité, créé l'opportunité!
*
*Si la FA ne sait pas qu'une assoc de qualité existe, elle ne se proposera peut-être pas, et vice-versa pour les assocs, si elles n'ont plus de FA à dispo, elles ne se lanceront pas.
*
*Il faut donc vous rendre visible, ou si vous préférez rester anonymes pour l'heure, me contacter de toute urgence!*

*ENFIN, TOUT CELA PEUT ETRE RENDU POSSIBLE AUSSI PAR LES DONATEURS ET PAR LES CO-VOITUREURS!*

_Pensez à demander à copains/collègues/famille, sait-on jamais! Montrez leur le SOS, les photos, et rappelez vous aussi que les numéros sont autant de bouilles qui n'attendent que vous!!_
_
Pour les co-voitureurs, vous avez une voiture, une dispo, une RTT à claquer sur une demie-journée?
C'est le moment!!! Vous allez en WE, en vacances? Ce sont les congés de Pâques pour certains, cela va être le retour pour d'autres!_

*JE RAPPELLE QUE NOUS NE SOMMES, AU NIVEAU DES INTERVENANTS REGULIERS QU'UN QUART A FAIRE PARTIE DE LA RP, LES SAUVETAGES NE SE LIMITENT PAS AU PATE DE MAISON, PAS AU COIN DE MA RUE, ET PAS A UN SOUCI DE TRANSPORTS!!*

*LES MIRACLES SONT POSSIBLES SI ON S'EN DONNE LES MOYENS!!!!*

_Alors on ne baisse pas les bras, on appelle tout ce qu'on peut, les assocs copines que je ne connais pas, les copains qui disaient un jour "c'est bien ce que tu fais" et qui dépanneraient de façon efficace 15 jours, une quarantaine, ce n'est rien, ça ne tue pas, en tout cas ni nous, ni moi, alors si on a de la place, un peu de bonne volonté, et envie de marquer son passage sur terre par une chose utile, une vie me semble être une bonne prise d'initiative!!!
_
*MAIS DE GRACE, N'ATTENDEZ PAS QUE QUELQU'UN SE MANIFESTE POUR LE CHAT QUI VOUS A TOUCHE, IL SERA PEUT-ETRE "ARRETE" OU MORT EN BOX AVANT QUE CET EVEIL NE SE FASSE!*

*La clé de ces SOS c'est la réactivité, la façon rationnelle et efficace de fonctionner, et de ne pas trop se poser de questions, ce n'est pas compliqué de faire un accueil, ce n'est pas si dur que cela! 
*_
Participez à un co-voiturage, accompagnez un membre en fourrière, vous comprendrez pourquoi on s'arrache les cheveux et pourquoi on ne baissera jamais les bras! Rien de tel pour matérialiser les gens qui, tous ici, se battent contre des moulins à vent!! Je ne suis pas ironique, c'est une réelle proposition!!!_ 

*Faites le décompte, une vie de sauvée, mais combien en une semaine, en un mois, en une année?*

*Rien que pour le mois dernier, on dépasse quasiment les 50 vies!!!! C'est comme les dons; il faut bien commencer!
*
*Au début, cela semble peu, mais bout à bout? Ca ne vaut pas le coup de se fouler le dos?* 

Ne comptons pas qu'en volume, ça, c'est juste pour illustrer vos engagements!!* Mais une vie, la leur, ça vaut tout*, et on ne lâche pas tant qu'ils ne sont pas morts et enterrés, ou plutôt en sac plastique et au congélo!!

*Ils valent tous la peine, il faut faire de la place, vider ce que l'on peut!! Je reste persuadée que bcp ne se lancent pas car ils ont un peu peur, ont des craintes, voire parfois des clichés, mais aussi vécu de mauvaises expériences!*

*Nous sommes là pour remédier à cela, et faire, tous ensemble, des miracles!!! On attend plus que vous qui me lisez, oui oui, vous, là!!!*

----------


## SarahC

> *Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!* 
> 
> J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!


Allez lire ces témoignages, cela peut vous inspirer!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA

**Quarantaine
**Pouetpouet* (77 proche Meaux) : chat sociable -voire timidoux- à partir du 22/04 -
*Partenaire77* : FA de transit ou éventuellement quarantaine pour 1 chat facile, et bon de stérilisation-castration disponible chez véto du 93 (s'il n'a pas été attribué la semaine dernière !?)
*Tiffany52* : 3 semaines maximum


*Longue durée
**Biloba* (94) : une maman sociable avec BB (4 plutôt que 6) dans l'idée d'adopter 2 des petits ensuite. 

*RECAP ASSO
*
- *Pattounes sans toi(t)* peut prendre en charge un adulte ou une mère et ses petits ou un cas lourd mais avec dons derrière  ::  et si possible un sociable 
*Besoin d'une FA

*- *Chatperlipopette* pour une maman avec ses petits.
*Si FALD en Rhone alpes 

**- Cyrano :* *
30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable
**Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis. 
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes! 
**
22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
**Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04 
**
RECAP COVOIT

**Biloba:* en soirée ou le week-end, sur la RP.
*Partenaire77* : covoiturages mercredi secteurs 1 et 2
*Charoline* : Région Hérault /Languedoc Roussillon 
*Tiffany52* : dans un rayon de 100km autour de St-Dizier (52100) 
*Sand78* : 92, 78 et en week end vers rouen/ et région ouest . 
*Faraday* (Poitiers) : j'ai une voiture jusqu'au 30 avril. Donc je peux transporter (et récupérer à la gare ou ailleurs) des loulous soit dans la Vienne, soit dans les départements limitrophes (les frais d'essence sont pour moi). Je n'ai par contre aucune cage de transport. 
*Mirabelle94* : samedi à partir du milieu de matinée (ou début AM) je peux faire un relais pour le transport des sorties de fourrière en voiture avec 4 à 5 caisses au maximum, entre le secteur Pontault Combault et Paris ou proche banlieue (94, 93, 92,91).

----------


## SarahC

> Je dirais même, si cela peut vous décider...


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

Une vingtaine de pages récapitulant divers sauvetages, et parfois des cas difficiles.... Ca aussi, à lire!
*
Et enfin, pour les assocs et FA, période de vacances oblige, les topics de co-voit sont fournis!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/62-Propositions

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, pour les urgences,* sans reçu 
**20 * de TROCA pour les urgences* avec reçu**
30 * de Mirabelle 94 pour les urgences* avec ou sans reçu
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°4* avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°7 * avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°6* avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°26 * avec ou sans reçu*
 *100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *sans reçu
**20 * de Faraday* sans reçu**
**20 * de Coxigrue *avec reçu si possible
**50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), pr minette av hernie *sans reçu
*
* TOTAL: 360 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Je fais un trajet Paris-Marseille en train le 13/05 : départ Paris Gare de Lyon 20h37 - Arrivée Marseille 23h54
Si jamais ça peut servir à une FA sur Marseille et alentours !




> Je t'envoie le lien en MP

----------


## sylki

sait-on si la chatte N° 18 est en début  de gestation ou ....




> Je vous envoie les références en MP, pr avis direct.

----------


## SarahC

:: *SI FA DE 15 TOUT PETITS JOURS J'AI DES PISTES ASSOCS POUR CHAPEAUTER!! FA LONGUE DUREE LES BIENVENUES 
DANS LE MEME CONTEXTE!!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair      pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes      données)

_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, POUR JEUDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**4) Femelle  brun tabby et blanche  6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


6) Femelle  brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* * sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 


*

7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide 
* ::  *URGENT!! Gros coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... 

_

*
8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_


_10) à 14) étaient ensemble avant, sont arrivés là suite à une saisie.
Ils menaient une vie normale jusqu'à ce que...._ 


*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable

**


  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable

**


  12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable

**Les photos ne lui font pas honneur, à la dondon, avec son bidon....
Elle est noire, et a 9 ans, ne la condamnons pas pour cela!

*

*26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *URGENT! Anorexie**, ne supporte pas son abandon!*  :: 




*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
** Stérilisée uite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress 
*


*28) Mâle, 1 an,**noir,** craintif mais pas sauvage

29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive*

*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, craintif mais pas sauvage 

32) Mâle gris tabby et blanc* _(vaguement siamoisé)_*, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable. Adore être soigné!*

*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, craintif mais pas sauvage

**35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*

*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 

37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, craintive mais pas sauvage

**38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive*


 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE POUR LES URGENCES MAXI CE VENDREDI DE TOUTE FACON !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS: 
*
*1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable*
_Testée FIV et FELV négatifs 
_*GROSSE URGENCE DERNIER DELAI VENDREDI

2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 


18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Gestante 

19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04

LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 

_*21) Mâle 6 ans noir et blanc sociable
 URGENT! Sous perf!! Gros coryza + aveugle? A vérifier. FIV/FELV négatif 

22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04* *

24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Sous perf!! Gros coryza 

25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04*

----------


## Divine34

bonjour j ai une place ici en FA.. je dois faire tout de même attention a mes chats meme si ils sont vaccinés je ne prendrai aucun risque pour eux. donc pas de coryza ou de diarhées .. désolée.. ok par exemple pour dans l'endroit numéro 1 : la 4) ou la11)  ou la 1) de l'endroit numéro 2 qui apparemet est dans l urgence...? enfin un chat timide, craintif, pas de soucis je connais mais sans gros ennuis de santé par rapport aux miens...
j'ai une place en chambre d'amis pour pouvoir l'isoler 
Par contre aucune asso ne me couvre pour le moment et je suis dans le 34 donc apres...

----------


## Lady92

Merci  :: 
Pouvez vous envoyer un mail a soschatsnac2012@gmail.com pour demander le formulaire Fa.
Vous pourriez le garder jusqu a adoption?




> oui pas de soucis pour le garder jusu a adoption j envoi le mail

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: *FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée)* :: *
 ON A BESOIN DE VOUS POUR LES SAUVER
PROPOSEZ VOUS , VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR*

----------


## mistigrette

_10) à 14) étaient ensemble avant, sont arrivés là suite à une saisie.
Ils menaient une vie normale jusqu'à ce que...._ 


*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable

**


  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable

**


  12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable

**Les photos ne lui font pas honneur, à la dondon, avec son bidon....
Elle est noire, et a 9 ans, ne la condamnons pas pour cela!

**


  13) Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*

_Les 13 et 14 sont ensemble, collés, depuis toujours... Évitons de les séparer..._



*Et à mon avis, si les mâles le sont, comme on sait en plus précisément quand ils sont nés, j'ose espérer que les femelles soient stérilisées, sans trop m'avancer.....

*nous allons réserver ces 5 de la même famille. j'ai le num de registre des 13 & 14 mais j'ai besoin des num des 10, 11 & 12. nous ne pouvons pas les accueillir avant samedi.

----------


## mistigrette

*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable
**11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable
**12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable
13)* *Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*

je raccroche d'avec la fourrière, les 5 "petits jeunes" sont réservés, sortie samedi.
le monsieur me dit que la 10 est agressive alors qu'elle se laisse caresser sur une photo  :: . d'autres infos ?

----------


## sydney21

La n°1 est réservée, elle sort aujourd'hui.




> Super! Merci pour elle!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*7*, *21*, *24*, *26*, 27 et 33 sont *EN GRANDE URGENCE* ; ILS SONT TOUS SOCIABLES. 
 :: *PERSONNE POUR EUX?* ::

----------


## KiaS

*Je m'ajoute à la recap covoit

RECAP FA

**Quarantaine
**Partenaire77* : FA de transit ou éventuellement quarantaine pour 1 chat facile, et bon de stérilisation-castration disponible chez véto du 93 (s'il n'a pas été attribué la semaine dernière !?)
*Tiffany52* : 3 semaines maximum

*Longue durée
**Biloba* (94) : une maman sociable avec BB (4 plutôt que 6) dans l'idée d'adopter 2 des petits ensuite. 
*divine34 :* pour la 4 ou la 11 ou la 1 dans l'urgence , pas d'assos

*RECAP ASSO
*
- *Pattounes sans toi(t)* peut prendre en charge un adulte ou une mère et ses petits ou un cas lourd mais avec dons derrière  ::  et si possible un sociable 
*Besoin d'une FA

*- *Chatperlipopette* pour une maman avec ses petits.
*Si FALD en Rhone alpes 

**- Cyrano :* *
30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable
**Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis. 
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes! 
**
22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
**Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04 

**- Mistigrette :* *chats 10 à 14 (même famille)

**- Sydney21 :** 
1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**GROSSE URGENCE DERNIER DELAI VENDREDI
**(FA quarantaine = pouetpouet)

**RECAP COVOIT

**Biloba:* en soirée ou le week-end, sur la RP.
*Partenaire77* : covoiturages mercredi secteurs 1 et 2
*Charoline* : Région Hérault /Languedoc Roussillon 
*Tiffany52* : dans un rayon de 100km autour de St-Dizier (52100) 
*Sand78* : 92, 78 et en week end vers rouen/ et région ouest . 
*Faraday* (Poitiers) : j'ai une voiture jusqu'au 30 avril. Donc je peux transporter (et récupérer à la gare ou ailleurs) des loulous soit dans la Vienne, soit dans les départements limitrophes (les frais d'essence sont pour moi). Je n'ai par contre aucune cage de transport. 
*Mirabelle94* : samedi à partir du milieu de matinée (ou début AM) je peux faire un relais pour le transport des sorties de fourrière en voiture avec 4 à 5 caisses au maximum, entre le secteur Pontault Combault et Paris ou proche banlieue (94, 93, 92,91).
*KiaS*: Je fais Montataire (60)- Briey (54) ce dimanche 22 avril en voiture

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, pour les urgences,* sans reçu 
**30 * de TROCA pour les urgences* avec reçu**
30 * de Mirabelle 94 pour les urgences* avec ou sans reçu
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°4* avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°7 * avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°6* avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°26 * avec ou sans reçu*
 *100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *sans reçu
**20 * de Faraday* sans reçu**
**20 * de Coxigrue *avec reçu si possible
**50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), pr minette av hernie *sans reçu
**100 * de Nathalie A.,via boite soschatsnac2012,*avec reçu.* 

* TOTAL: 470 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> je raccroche d'avec la fourrière, les 5 "petits jeunes" sont réservés, sortie samedi.
> le monsieur me dit que la 10 est agressive alors qu'elle se laisse caresser sur une photo . d'autres infos ?


Je pense que "tout dépend" sur qui on tombe, surtout, il n'y a aucune raison, de par leur contexte de vie commun, de par les photos, que cela soit différent. Au pire, elle ne supporte pas le contexte, à mon avis, ya pas photo.... Un grand merci pour eux.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, POUR JEUDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**4) Femelle brun tabby et blanche 6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


6) Femelle brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* *sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 


*

7) Mâle noir et blanc 2 ans timide 
* ::  *URGENT!! Gros coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... Et bientôt ne fera plus rien!! 

_

*
8) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_
*

26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *URGENT! Anorexie**, ne supporte pas son abandon!*  :: 




*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
** Stérilisée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress 
*



*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

**Nez abîmé car a dû se sentir en danger (il a raison) une fois trappé... Typique blessure de chat trop longtemps dans une trappe... Imaginez le, trappé, privé de liberté, oui, il a l'air lose, ne le serions nous pas? 

*
*

29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, sociable*




*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

**Lui il a dû passer au moins une nuit en trappe vu sa blessure sur la tête. Partait du nez, et en fait, qd ils veulent s'échapper, ils poussent avec leur nez, tête, front.... C'est juste un pauvre chat qui a cru mourir (pas faux) et qui là se demande pourquoi il est dans à peine plus grand qu'une cage trappe... Ne le condamnons pas pr une photo et une angoisse légitime! Toujours s'imaginer ce qui se passe dans leur tête, et imaginer le vôtre à la place.... 


*
* 

32) Mâle gris tabby et blanc* _(vaguement siamoisé)_*, 2 ans, un peu craintif

**

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable. Adore être soigné!*





*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

**


35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*




*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable 

**


37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, trouillarde

**


38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

**Une troutouille, un bébé, regardez ses yeux!* 





 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE POUR LES URGENCES MAXI CE VENDREDI DE TOUTE FACON !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*

*CHAT LE PLUS ANCIEN: 
*
*2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 

18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Gestante 

19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04


LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 

_*21) Mâle 6 ans noir et blanc sociable
 URGENT! Sous perf!! Gros coryza + aveugle? A vérifier. FIV/FELV négatif 

**24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Sous perf!! Gros coryza 

25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04*

----------


## lorris

les photos des 35 et 36 ne sont pas inversées ? Par rapport aux couleurs indiquées ?




> J'ai fait en fonction des infos de Fina  Flora, et de celles données. Possible, ceci dit le blanc a l'air plus  jeune, donc peut se tenir.... 
> Si qqn veut absolument l'un ou l'autre, ils pourront demander une photo pr s'en assurer.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
**Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04 

**est sortie, et elle ressemble tout autant à une maman et BB que les autres chats sans numéro!

*


*Les autres petits et leur mère sont toujours en danger de mort, et avant une injection, les microbes, trop costauds pour de petits organismes comme cela!* *N'ATTENDEZ PAS POUR LES RESERVER SI VOUS SAVEZ DEJA QUE VOUS AVEZ UNE PLACE!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Je complète, juste pour vous encourager, mais on va passer de suite, pour les prochaines interventions à "comment" résoudre le reste du SOS! Si des assocs en contact avec les fourrières ont des infos récentes sur les malades, je vous invite à les mettre à jour.* *


30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable
**Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis. 
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!* 

*

1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**GROSSE URGENCE DERNIER DELAI VENDREDI*

 ::  *Concentrons nous sur les chats encore à sauver!!!! *  ::

----------


## virginiedu95

Je suis en contact avec bilola, je dois l'appeler ce soir à 20h pour la 25 et ses bébés, si tout est ok nous la prenons sous pattounes sans toi(t)  :Smile:

----------


## Biloba

> Je suis en contact avec bilola, je dois l'appeler ce soir à 20h pour la 25 et ses bébés, si tout est ok nous la prenons sous pattounes sans toi(t)


Et s'il ne s'avère pas possible d'être FA pour la 25, je pourrai proposer de prendre les n°4 et 26 de l'endroit 1 et/ou la n°38 de l'endroit 2.
Virginie du 95 : tu peux m'appeler maintenant si tu veux, jusqu'à 17h30.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Virginie et Biloba vous etes ok pour prendre le 26 EN URGENCE, peut etre une piste pour la 25

----------


## Muriel P

Voici le lien pour la recherche de covoit pour La Patte de l'Espoir RP - Epernay (51) pour 1 chat de ce sauvetage : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/51348-TRES-URGENT-!-Covoit-RP-%2877%29-Epernay-%2851%29-pour-1-chat-WE-du-20-21-22-Avril?p=1075535#post1075535

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

_La 25 est reservée sous Chatperlipopette. 

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, POUR JEUDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**4) Femelle brun tabby et blanche 6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


6) Femelle brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* *sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 


*

7) Mâle noir et blanc 2 ans timide 
* ::  *URGENT!! Gros coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... Et bientôt ne fera plus rien!! 

_

*
8) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_
*

26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *URGENT! Anorexie**, ne supporte pas son abandon!*  :: 




*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
** Stérilisée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress 
*



*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

**Nez abîmé car a dû se sentir en danger (il a raison) une fois trappé... Typique blessure de chat trop longtemps dans une trappe... Imaginez le, trappé, privé de liberté, oui, il a l'air lose, ne le serions nous pas? 

*
*

29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, sociable*




*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

**Lui il a dû passer au moins une nuit en trappe vu sa blessure sur la tête. Partait du nez, et en fait, qd ils veulent s'échapper, ils poussent avec leur nez, tête, front.... C'est juste un pauvre chat qui a cru mourir (pas faux) et qui là se demande pourquoi il est dans à peine plus grand qu'une cage trappe... Ne le condamnons pas pr une photo et une angoisse légitime! Toujours s'imaginer ce qui se passe dans leur tête, et imaginer le vôtre à la place.... 


*
* 

32) Mâle gris tabby et blanc* _(vaguement siamoisé)_*, 2 ans, un peu craintif

**

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable. Adore être soigné!*





*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

**


35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*




*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable 

**


37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, trouillarde

**


38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

**Une troutouille, un bébé, regardez ses yeux!* 





 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE POUR LES URGENCES MAXI CE VENDREDI DE TOUTE FACON !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*

*CHAT LE PLUS ANCIEN: 
*
*2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 

18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Gestante 

19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04


LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 

_*21) Mâle 6 ans noir et blanc sociable
 URGENT! Sous perf!! Gros coryza + aveugle? A vérifier. FIV/FELV négatif 

**24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Sous perf!! Gros coryza 

*

----------


## Biloba

Après accord de Pattounes sans Toit, je devrais accueillir le n°26 pour le requinquer et le câliner. J'aimerais également accueillir la petite n°4 du même endroit, mais pas sûr que Pattounes puisse la chapeauter (nous devons évoquer le sujet dans la soirée). Si elle ne peut pas, y a t-il une autre association qui pourrait me permettre de la prendre également ?




> Ce qui sera leur souci, je pense, ce sont les  fonds, car ils débutent. MAIS il n'empêche que si parrainage possible,  ou si qqn a envie de proposer une stéril, une castration, à tarif assoc,  ça peut donner un coup de pouce.

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, pour les urgences,* sans reçu 
**30 * de TROCA pour les urgences* avec reçu**
30 * de Mirabelle 94 pour les urgences* avec ou sans reçu
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°4* avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°7 * avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°6* avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°26 * avec ou sans reçu*
 *100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *sans reçu
**20 * de Faraday* sans reçu**
**20 * de Coxigrue *avec reçu si possible
**50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), pr minette av hernie *sans reçu
**100 * de Nathalie A.,via boite soschatsnac2012,*avec reçu.* 

* TOTAL: 470 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Voici le lien pour la recherche de covoit pour La Patte de l'Espoir RP - Epernay (51) pour 1 chat de ce sauvetage : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/51348-TRES-URGENT-!-Covoit-RP-%2877%29-Epernay-%2851%29-pour-1-chat-WE-du-20-21-22-Avril?p=1075535#post1075535


Pensez à vérifier les propositions des gens sur Googlemaps:

http://maps.google.fr/maps?saddr=Montataire+(60)&daddr=Briey,+54&hl=fr&s  ll=49.135003,4.191284&sspn=0.005314,0.013626&geoco  de=FWec7wId_CclAClLIQ1z2EvmRzFi4Yte04WAbQ%3BFdJ47w  IdJZZaACk3uILQ-CqVRzHuROXebUqj1w&mra=ls&t=m&z=8

Car Kias passe au-dessus d'Epernay dimanche, si jamais la FA peut monter un peu, et si surtt on trouve une FA de transit POUR UNE SEULE NUIT EN RP!!! COTE 77, PROX MEAUX, on peut y arriver. Je vous laisse en parler toutes ensemble en MP ou par tél.  :: 

Avec le crochet, ça peut faire 20 km sur le trajet de fin:
http://maps.google.fr/maps?saddr=epe...=prev&t=m&z=12

----------


## Famille51

Possibilité de monter , pas de soucis pour ça

----------


## mistigrette

MAJ 

*RECAP FA

**Quarantaine
**Partenaire77* : FA de transit ou éventuellement quarantaine pour 1 chat facile, et bon de stérilisation-castration disponible chez véto du 93 (s'il n'a pas été attribué la semaine dernière !?)
*Tiffany52* : 3 semaines maximum

*Longue durée
**Biloba* (94) : une maman sociable avec BB (4 plutôt que 6) dans l'idée d'adopter 2 des petits ensuite. 
*divine34 :* pour la 4 ou la 11 dans l'urgence , pas d'assos

*RECAP ASSO
*
- *Pattounes sans toi(t)* peut prendre en charge un adulte ou une mère et ses petits ou un cas lourd mais avec dons derrière  ::  et si possible un sociable 
*Besoin d'une FA

*- *Chatperlipopette :
25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04 

**- Cyrano :* *
30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable -* *sortie le 18
**Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis. 
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!* *
22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable - sortie le 18
**Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04 

**- Mistigrette :* *
10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable
**11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable
**12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable
13)* *Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*

*- Sydney21 :** 
1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable - sortie le 18
**(FA quarantaine = pouetpouet)

**RECAP COVOIT

**Biloba:* en soirée ou le week-end, sur la RP.
*Partenaire77* : covoiturages mercredi secteurs 1 et 2
*Charoline* : Région Hérault /Languedoc Roussillon 
*Tiffany52* : dans un rayon de 100km autour de St-Dizier (52100) 
*Sand78* : 92, 78 et en week end vers rouen/ et région ouest . 
*Faraday* (Poitiers) : j'ai une voiture jusqu'au 30 avril. Donc je peux transporter (et récupérer à la gare ou ailleurs) des loulous soit dans la Vienne, soit dans les départements limitrophes (les frais d'essence sont pour moi). Je n'ai par contre aucune cage de transport. 
*Mirabelle94* : samedi à partir du milieu de matinée (ou début AM) je peux faire un relais pour le transport des sorties de fourrière en voiture avec 4 à 5 caisses au maximum, entre le secteur Pontault Combault et Paris ou proche banlieue (94, 93, 92,91).
*KiaS*: Je fais Montataire (60)- Briey (54) ce dimanche 22 avril en voiture

----------


## SarahC

> Possibilité de monter , pas de soucis pour ça


*J'ai un contact en MP qui me dit:

**"Moi je peux faire le voyage Esternay/Epernay"* et elle demande le point de départ... La FA que nous n'avons pas! 77 ce serait parfait, le plus à l'Est du 77 possible pour l'approcher du co-voit! 

*MAINTENANT IL LUI FAUT SA FA D'UNE NUIT A CE PETIT, ET AUSSI QQN PR LE RAPPROCHER DU COIN !!*

----------


## partenaire77

J'ai pris la N°1, femelle 10 mois, brun tabby, en transit avant son départ dimanche chez Pouetpouet, donc on pourra me retirer de la liste des FA potentielles pour l'instant.

----------


## cyrano

la demoiselle va Ãªtre opÃ©rÃ©e ce soir; son hernie est grosse comme 2 poings !!!!

je pense que son mauvais caractÃ¨re est dÃ» Ã  une grosse souffrance......

----------


## anne moisson

La Patte De L' espoir peut sortir le petit 36 M 1 an brun tabby , nous avons la fa et un morceau du covoit et il manque toujours une fa transit ( 1 ou 2 nuits ) dans le 77 ( le + Ã  l' est posssible) pour rapprocher du covoit  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

S'il y a des FA  possibles dans le sud pour libÃ©rer les FA de RP, j'ai une possibilitÃ© de co-train par une de mes amies (de toute confiance) Elle descend Ã  Toulon le lundi 23 avril prochain. 
Son train part de Paris gare de Lyon et fait un arrÃªt Ã  Aix en  Provence, puis repart pour Toulon, le terminus
 Si qlq souhaite faire descendre un minou, elle est d'accord pour le  prendre avec elle dans le train (elle aura aussi son propre chat) 
soit pour son terminus: Toulon, soit pour l'arrÃªt intermÃ©diaire Ã  Aix.
 Il faudrait, par contre, que qlq lui amÃ¨ne Ã  la gare de Lyon et surtout  que qlq soit sur le quai Ã  Aix car elle continue sur Toulon.

Elle fait le trajet de retour le mercredi 2 mai.
 Le train ne s'arrÃªte  pas Ã  Aix mais il m'a semblÃ© voir qu'il fait un arrÃªt Ã  Avignon.
voilÃ  donc s'il y a un chat Ã  remonter de Toulon ou Avignon le 02/05 Ã§a pourrait se faire aussi.

----------


## Pascale31

Bonjour, 
Je suis sur Toulouse. J'ai 4 chat, en appart. Je peux peut-Ãªtre faire FA pour ce chat dont la mort est programmÃ©e. 
Mon mail : pascale31100@yahoo.fr pour me contacter au plus rapide, si vous avez besoin bien sÃ»r. 
Bonne soirÃ©e.




> Nous allons vous envoyer un formulaire sous peu, merci Ã  vous.

----------


## SarahC

URGENT PR CE SAMEDI!! Croissy-Beaubourg => La FertÃ© Gaucher (77)

 :: *Pr boucler le co-voit dt parlait Muriel P, il manque "juste" ce bout! Qui peut aider?*  :: 


*36) MÃ¢le castrÃ©, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable 

*

----------


## fina_flora

Pour les 35 et 36, j'ai mailé sarah

*​sinon nettement plus intéressant, je peux faire une sortie de l'endroit 1 samedi*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

_La 25 est reservée sous Chatperlipopette. 

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, POUR JEUDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**
6) Femelle brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* *sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 


*

7) Mâle noir et blanc 2 ans timide 
* ::  *URGENT!! Gros coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... Et bientôt ne fera plus rien!! 

_

*
8) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_

*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
** Stérilisée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress 
*



*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

**Nez abîmé car a dû se sentir en danger (il a raison) une fois trappé... Typique blessure de chat trop longtemps dans une trappe... Imaginez le, trappé, privé de liberté, oui, il a l'air lose, ne le serions nous pas? 

*
*

29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, sociable*




*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

**Lui il a dû passer au moins une nuit en trappe vu sa blessure sur la tête. Partait du nez, et en fait, qd ils veulent s'échapper, ils poussent avec leur nez, tête, front.... C'est juste un pauvre chat qui a cru mourir (pas faux) et qui là se demande pourquoi il est dans à peine plus grand qu'une cage trappe... Ne le condamnons pas pr une photo et une angoisse légitime! Toujours s'imaginer ce qui se passe dans leur tête, et imaginer le vôtre à la place.... 


*
* 

32) Mâle gris tabby et blanc* _(vaguement siamoisé)_*, 2 ans, un peu craintif

**

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable. Adore être soigné!*





*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

**


35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*



*
37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, trouillarde

**


38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

**Une troutouille, un bébé, regardez ses yeux!* 





 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE POUR LES URGENCES MAXI CE VENDREDI DE TOUTE FACON !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*

*CHAT LE PLUS ANCIEN: 
*
*2) Mâle 1 an noir craintif
*_Mais pas sauvage!
_*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 

18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 URGENT! Gestation très avancée! S'étonnent même qu'elle ne les aient pas déjà faits! 

19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04


LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 
_*
**24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! Plus sous perf, car l'a arrachée! Ne mange pas!*

----------


## SarahC

*21) Mâle 6 ans noir et blanc sociable
 URGENT! Sous perf!! Gros coryza + aveugle? A vérifier. FIV/FELV négatif 

* :: * A été "arrêté" car en trop mauvais état.*  :: *

*


> Vite quelqu'un pour le 24 qui est dans le même état.


*
*

----------


## eptycem

bonjour jhabite metz et peux etre fa 2 3 semaines. kias fait le covoit jusque briey c'est a coté donc peut etre que lon peut en sortir un de plus... en tt cas nhesitez pas a me contacter




> Formulaire déjà envoyé je crois ?

----------


## eptycem

non pouvez vs me lenvoyer svp?




> Merci de me redonner votre adresse mail en MP





> Formulaire FA envoyé

----------


## SarahC

:: *IL RESTE PRES DE 20 CHATS ENCORE A AIDER!*  :: 

*Un premier chat malade a été euthanasié ce jour*, *un autre a arraché sa perf, et ne mange plus.
*
*La gestante est en stade avancé*, soit on a du bol et selon le stade et l'état, on peut intervenir à temps, soit elle risque de mettre bas sur place, et les petits n'ont quasi aucune chance de survivre en ne naissant pas dans un contexte sanitaire neutre.

*Le noir et blanc de mon avatar est mal aussi*, je pense qu'on ne peut que constater que oui....

*Le chat de 11 ans est juste plein de trucs cracras*, qui sont en cours de soin, il a juste besoin d'un environnement clean, c'est un gentil papy.... 

Evidemment, *un FIV+*, et pourtant, ça n'a quasi jamais de chance, même super sympa!!! 

Et j'en passe, dans ce flot d'urgences, et on remercie au passage tous les crétins qui les ont fait arriver là, avant la fourrière.... 

*Il y a d'autres chats qui vont enchainer, semaine pro, la place, la fourrière n'en a que peu, ils ne peuvent pas pousser les murs, la place se fera autrement que par des sorties, si elles ne se font pas....*  :: 

Non que ce soient des brutes épaisses, mais comme partout, les murs à extension n'existent pas, et quand un malade décline, sans aucune ombre de piste, ils tranchent......

*Nous recherchons encore plusieurs FA!!! De quarantaine ou longue durée!*

*Plusieurs co-voitureurs en RP!!!* *Direction la Ferté Gaucher, notamment!* 

Je rappelle que nous avons aussi des *FA longue durée potentielles* sur *Toulouse et sur Béziers*! Les co-voit sont loin d'être le souci, car en période de vacances, et même, en train, tout peut se goupiller, mais il nous faut des assocs!!!!

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*INFO!* *Co-voit potentiel en voiture dimanche,* *si FA d'une nuit, dans le 78, ou 77**, ou sur trajet au départ du 78 direction 67, on peut sauver encore une vie, ou plusieurs! * *Via un contact perso**.*

----------


## fina_flora

> *INFO!* *Co-voit potentiel en voiture dimanche,* *si FA d'une nuit, dans le 78, ou 77**, ou sur trajet au départ du 78 direction 67, on peut sauver encore une vie, ou plusieurs! * *Via un contact perso**.*


et dans le 91, cela irait pas?
car si part du 78 vers le 77, 91 et 94 (peut être même un autre département d'idf) sur le chemin

PS: pour moi, les descriptions de 35 et 36 sont identiques, la seule différence est que l'un est castré et l'autre entier (même description et même age)

----------


## SarahC

Oui, valable pr tout le trajet entre 78 et 67.

----------


## Pascale31

Peut-être moi :-) 
Je mail en direct parce que je prends le plus urgent + qui peut voyager , donc pas de maman
J'ai 4 CHATS donc pas de fel fiv +  
Accueil moyenne ou longue durée. 
On voit ça en mail :-)

----------


## fina_flora

> et dans le 91, cela irait pas?
> car si part du 78 vers le 77, 91 et 94 (peut être même un autre département d'idf) sur le chemin


pour du transit de moins d'une semaine, je propose ma pièce de quarantaine
valable pour ta piste sarah
ou pour tout autre chat sans soins (ou soin 1 fois par jour) car je suis pas chez moi en journée et rentre parfois pas avant 21h

sur le lien concernant les dispo covoiturages Rinou s'est mise pour samedi sortie endroit 1
et Mistouflette endroit 2

----------


## SarahC

Fina, merci, Doodle j'ai vu, on a BESOIN de PLUS de monde, sinon je ne l'aurais pas précisé. Il me manque le relais avec la Ferté Gaucher, Rinou ne peut pas prendre tous les chats ds sa voiture, nous n'avons pas assez de caisses. Pour le transit FA pr sortie, co c le we, samedi, il faut qqn qui puisse observer le chat les premières heures, manger, boire, selles, etc. En cas d'urgence. On a une touche pr la gestante ms là c l'inconnu. À accouché ou non, etc. On recherche aussi 2 FA de une semaine, depart le 38, du 92, par exemple. Et on pourra en sauver 2 de plus. SI DES GENS PEUVENT ENCORE ACCUEILLIR DES CHATS, FA OU ASSOC C'EST MAINTENANT! PAS CETTE NUIT POUR ENDROIT 2 ET PAS A 17h POUR LE 1!!!

----------


## sydney21

> *INFO!* *Co-voit potentiel en voiture dimanche,* *si FA d'une nuit, dans le 78, ou 77**, ou sur trajet au départ du 78 direction 67, on peut sauver encore une vie, ou plusieurs!* *Via un contact perso**.*


si besoin pour une nuit j'ai une cage de quarantaine dispo. Si on m'amène le chat et qu'on vient le chercher.

----------


## SarahC

Merci. Pour le moment, je ne sais pas, si je peux le faire voyager direct, ça serait parfait.

En revanche, je réitère mon appel, il nous faut des FA d'une semaine, on peut en sauver qq uns ainsi, co voit le 28!!!

----------


## Heliums

Si l'endroit 2 est celui où je vais d'habitude, je peux le faire samedi matin, avec Rendez-vous à Chelles vers 11h




> Yes, parfait.

----------


## SarahC

*SI ON A UNE FA D'UNE SEMAINE ON PEUT SAUVER:*


*
**
6) Femelle brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* *sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 




*29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, sociable*



*

35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*




*19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04

*

*ET SI ON A UNE FA D'UNE NUIT, ON PEUT SAUVER:* 


*7) Mâle noir et blanc 2 ans timide 
* ::  *URGENT!! Gros coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... Et bientôt ne fera plus rien!! 

_



*18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 URGENT! Gestation très avancée! S'étonnent même qu'elle ne les aient pas déjà faits!*

----------


## mistigrette

> *10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable
> **11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable
> **12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable
> 13)* *Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
>   14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*


j'ai oublié de préciser. ils ne vont pas à villeparisis mais ds un petit village près de meaux, à côté de chez mistouflette, si c'est possible...

----------


## CARABAM

Je peux etre FA une semaine ( d'aujourd'hui à vendredi apres midi ) pour la minette 29 et le minou 35 OU Minette 6 mais je suis dans l'Orne!!!je peux venir la chercher et la ramener sur Verneuil sur avre

----------


## Pascale31

Bonjour, 
J'ai renvoyé le formulaire FA + mails. 
J'ai contacté l'asso concernée par mail aussi , j'attends leur réponse
Bonne journée

----------


## Lusiole

Je fais Paris-St Dizier en train dimanche midi. J'ai déjà un chat avec moi, mais pas de souci pour en prendre d'autres, je serai aidée à l'arrivée. 
Ce covoiturage peut éventuellement servir pour la proposition de quarantaine de Tiffany52, car je fais l'aller-retour une fois toutes les deux semaines environ (je dois faire le même trajet pour le second tour de la présidentielle par exemple).




> Je t'envoie le lien en MP

----------


## fina_flora

> Fina, merci, Doodle j'ai vu, on a BESOIN de PLUS de monde, sinon je ne l'aurais pas précisé. Il me manque le relais avec la Ferté Gaucher, Rinou ne peut pas prendre tous les chats ds sa voiture, nous n'avons pas assez de caisses. Pour le transit FA pr sortie, co c le we, samedi, il faut qqn qui puisse observer le chat les premières heures, manger, boire, selles, etc. En cas d'urgence. On a une touche pr la gestante ms là c l'inconnu. À accouché ou non, etc. On recherche aussi 2 FA de une semaine, depart le 38, du 92, par exemple. Et on pourra en sauver 2 de plus. SI DES GENS PEUVENT ENCORE ACCUEILLIR DES CHATS, FA OU ASSOC C'EST MAINTENANT! PAS CETTE NUIT POUR ENDROIT 2 ET PAS A 17h POUR LE 1!!!


je précises que après mes covoiturages de samedi, je serais chez moi jusqu'au lendemain matin (10-11h)

----------


## SarahC

Super, 6 et 29 sont un seul et même chat.... :: 
En même temps je fais av les infos qu'on me donne.............
Donc un chat en moins, mais bien gestante qd même, et du coup, une surprise.... 
BREF.......

----------


## papillon60000

personne pour le 33 "pouilleux", ni don, ni asso, ni FA... il me fend le coeur !
est-il possible de savoir exactement de quoi il souffre pour savoir si c'est contagieux car tout pb de peau ne l'est pas 
merci




> Papillon à moi aussi il me fend le coeur
> on ne sait pas mais possible allergie aux puces





> J'ai récupéré une chatte l'année dernière qui  avait une allergie aux piqûres de puce, tout son poitrail était à vif,  d'ailleurs on pensait au départ qu'elle avait été mordue. Il a fallu la  soigner pendant 2 mois à la cortisone pour que cela finisse par guérir  et cicatriser, et que le poil repousse. Mais ce n'était rien de  dramatique. 
> 
> Au vu des photos cela y ressemble beaucoup. Une fois le chat guéri il  faut simplement prévoir de le traiter régulièrement contre les puces  afin d'éviter que cela recommence.





> Allergie alimentaire, allergie à un collier  anti-puces resté trop longtemps, parasites, pas de soins, on ne sait pas  trop.
> Il a une crème tous les jours et semble bcp apprécier. Ca lui fait du  bien. Teigne, je ne pense vraiment pas, ça ressemble bcp plus à une  intolérance, un truc "simple", mais longtemps laissé sans soins.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

_La 25 est reservée sous Chatperlipopette. 

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PREFERENCE AVANT MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
**
8) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_

*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
** Stérilisée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress 
*



*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

**Nez abîmé car a dû se sentir en danger (il a raison) une fois trappé... Typique blessure de chat trop longtemps dans une trappe... Imaginez le, trappé, privé de liberté, oui, il a l'air lose, ne le serions nous pas? 

*

*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

**Lui il a dû passer au moins une nuit en trappe vu sa blessure sur la tête. Partait du nez, et en fait, qd ils veulent s'échapper, ils poussent avec leur nez, tête, front.... C'est juste un pauvre chat qui a cru mourir (pas faux) et qui là se demande pourquoi il est dans à peine plus grand qu'une cage trappe... Ne le condamnons pas pr une photo et une angoisse légitime! Toujours s'imaginer ce qui se passe dans leur tête, et imaginer le vôtre à la place.... 


**

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable. Adore être soigné!*





*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

*
*
37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, trouillarde,* *devient sympa!

**


38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

**Une troutouille, un bébé, regardez ses yeux!* 




 ::  *A RÉSERVER CE VENDREDI, DONC DEMAIN !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*
*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 


19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04


LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 
_*
**24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! Plus sous perf, car l'a arrachée! Un espoir tout de même, il remange un peu!*

----------


## SarahC

::  *A également été arrêté... No comment...*  :: 


*32) Mâle gris tabby et blanc* _(vaguement siamoisé)_*, 2 ans, un peu craintif

*

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, pour les urgences,* sans reçu 
**30 * de TROCA pour les urgences* avec reçu**
30 * de Mirabelle 94 pour les urgences* avec ou sans reçu
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°4* avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°7 * avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°6* avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°26 * avec ou sans reçu*
 *100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *sans reçu
**20 * de Faraday* sans reçu**
**20 * de Coxigrue *avec reçu si possible
**50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), pr minette av hernie *sans reçu
**100 * de Nathalie A.,via boite soschatsnac2012,*avec reçu.* 

* TOTAL: 470 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
*

ILS SONT 38 AU DEPART, DANS LE LOT, UNE CHATTE OPEREE HIER POUR HERNIE, DES MALADES, DES BLESSES, DES AVORTEMENTS A PREVOIR S'IL EST ENCORE TEMPS! TOUT COUP DE POUCE EST LE BIENVENU!*

----------


## SarahC

> aucune raison donnée? Pauvre loulou...


Le jeudi le véto passe, il "arrête" ceux qui sont, selon, trop malades, ou trop sauvaaages, généralement une raison combinant les deux. Je ne m'étale pas, car c'est le résultat de ce que je dis chaque semaine, il y a les malades, les craintifs, les blessés, qui souvent partent si on ne les sort pas à temps, car derrière, de nouveaux chats arrivent....

----------


## SarahC

*Niveau récap FA* *d'une semaine** et* *d'un jour* (un jour, qui ne peut pas UN JOUR en RP?!!) *nous recherchons encore du monde!*

Merci pour les propositions plus lointaines, mais le truc est qu'il faut aussi pouvoir les rapatrier à temps, ce qui viendrait en plus de l'organisation de la semaine pro, que je suis l'une des rares à gérer, et cela me gonfle déjà assez. Enfin, pour les chats, c'est aussi moins stressant que d'être ballotés, ils sont en stress, et si on peut éviter un coup de flip tjs néfaste à leur état de santé et psychologique, c'est mieux.

----------


## sydney21

*RECAP FA

**Quarantaine/Transit
**Tiffany52* : 3 semaines maximum
*Fina_Flora* : FA de transit, 1 semaine maximum, 1 pièce 

*Longue durée
**divine34 :* pour la 4 ou la 11 dans l'urgence , pas d'assos

*RECAP ASSO
*
- *Chatperlipopette :
25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable (endroit 2)
Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04 

**- Mistigrette :* *
10) Femelle brun tabby 7 ans très sociable* *(endroit 1)
**11) Femelle brun tabby & blanche 7 ans très sociable (endroit 1)
**12) Femelle noire 9 ans très sociable (endroit 1)
13)* *Mâle castré gris & blanc 7 ans sociable (endroit 1)
14) Mâle castré gris tabby & blanc 4 ans 1/2 sociable (endroit 1)

**- Virginiedu95 :
**4) Femelle brun tabby et blanche 6 mois timidou mais sociable (endroit 1)
*
*26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil (endroit 1)
**(FA = Biloba)

**- association hors rescue* (contact SarahC) :
*6) Femelle brun tabby, 2 ans, très* *sociable (endroit 1)

* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 

*35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable (endroit 1)*

- *PiaM* :
*7) Mâle noir et blanc 2 ans timide (endroit 1)
* *URGENT!! Gros coryza*  :: 


- *France81* :
*18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable* *(endroit 2)**
 URGENT! Gestation très avancée! 

**RECAP COVOIT

**Fina_Flora :* sortie endroit 1 samedi
*Heliums* : sortie endroit 2 samedi
*
Biloba:* en soirée ou le week-end, sur la RP.
*Charoline* : Région Hérault /Languedoc Roussillon 
*Tiffany52* : dans un rayon de 100km autour de St-Dizier (52100) 
*Sand78* : 92, 78 et en week end vers rouen/ et région ouest . 
*Faraday* (Poitiers) : j'ai une voiture jusqu'au 30 avril. Donc je peux transporter (et récupérer à la gare ou ailleurs) des loulous soit dans la Vienne, soit dans les départements limitrophes (les frais d'essence sont pour moi). Je n'ai par contre aucune cage de transport. 
*Mirabelle94* : samedi à partir du milieu de matinée (ou début AM) je peux faire un relais pour le transport des sorties de fourrière en voiture avec 4 à 5 caisses au maximum, entre le secteur Pontault Combault et Paris ou proche banlieue (94, 93, 92,91).
*KiaS*: Je fais Montataire (60)- Briey (54) ce dimanche 22 avril en voiture
*Lusiole* : Je fais Paris-St Dizier en train dimanche midi

----------


## CARABAM

> *Niveau récap FA* *d'une semaine** et* *d'un jour* (un jour, qui ne peut pas UN JOUR en RP?!!) *nous recherchons encore du monde!*
> 
> Merci pour les propositions plus lointaines, mais le truc est qu'il faut aussi pouvoir les rapatrier à temps, ce qui viendrait en plus de l'organisation de la semaine pro, que je suis l'une des rares à gérer, et cela me gonfle déjà assez. Enfin, pour les chats, c'est aussi moins stressant que d'être ballotés, ils sont en stress, et si on peut éviter un coup de flip tjs néfaste à leur état de santé et psychologique, c'est mieux.


Je comprends le point de vue, mais si en extreme urgence on peut sauver deux chats ( je peux ss pb en acceuillir deux) je suis ok pour une semaine ( d'aujourd'hui à vendredi am prochain). Fina était ok pour en transporter jusqu'à verneuil sur Avre.  et moi je fais le reste ( allet et retour)Voyez en fonction des urgences.
Merci pour tout ce que vous faites




> oui, mais en partant de Palaiseau, c'est à  1h15 aller, donc après les sorties du samedi, c'est trop fatigant et  dimanche je suis prise par un repas familiale, donc là, pour le coup, je  préférerais accueillir moi même une semaine, en plus je suis en rp,  donc plus facile pour le 28 (mais du coup, je pourrais probablement pas  faire  la sortie de l'endroit 1 ce jour là)

----------


## CARABAM

> oui, mais en partant de Palaiseau, c'est à 1h15 aller, donc après les sorties du samedi, c'est trop fatigant et dimanche je suis prise par un repas familiale, donc là, pour le coup, je préférerais accueillir moi même une semaine, en plus je suis en rp, donc plus facile pour le 28 (mais du coup, je pourrais probablement pas faire  la sortie de l'endroit 1 ce jour là)


Pas de pb Fina Flora, ce sera pour une prochaine fois ( pas le 28 je m'absente jusqu'au 1 er mai)..........Je croise les doigts pour les minous qui restent à la fourriere......
Merci

----------


## mistigrette

> j'ai oublié de préciser. ils ne vont pas à villeparisis mais ds un petit village près de meaux, à côté de chez mistouflette, si c'est possible...


désolée, changement de programme. ils feront leur 40aine ds l'infirmerie de la maison des mistigris. donc à amener, à Villeparisis, si c'est possible. 
la bonne nouvelle est qu'ils peuvent sortir dès demain. je viens de voir la covoitureuse qui va à l'endroit 1 demain matin et lui ai donné des caisses de transport pour les loulous.

----------


## 2amours

Ils en reste combien a sauver? les FA peuvent se situer ou? qui doit t'on contactez?




> FA quarantaine en RP, FA longue durée partout avec asso bien sûr
> demande le formulaire FA à : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
> merci

----------


## kristell

si besoin je peux faire  près de coulommiers à torcy
dimanche et samedi 28




> *Editez vous au maximum, merci. Hombeline pour la modération*

----------


## 2amours

C'est a la fa de trouver une asso ?




> tout dépend, le principal est de demander le formulaire et le renvoyer au plus vite
> merci





> Oui si possible... ça dépend aussi d'où tu es, si  une asso qui suit ce post est proche de chez toi et recherche des FA, ça  pourrait aussi coller

----------


## SarahC

> si besoin je peux faire  près de coulommiers à torcy
> dimanche et samedi 28


Tu es dispo aux horaires fourrière?
Genre samedi entre 9 et 11h?
Tu as une grande boite pr une maman, et une autre, selon le SOS?

----------


## SarahC

Peux trouver une place sur le 67, mais un coup de pouce FA d'une nuit est nécessaire pr lui, et si on peut donner un dernier coup de boost à l'appel à dons, cela aidera aussi pour ses soins!

*33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable. Adore être soigné!*

----------


## 2amours

alors je vais demander le questionnaire mais par contre je ne connais aucune asso dans mon coin!

----------


## kristell

je commence à 9h donc départ samedi à 8h10,
oui j'ai une grande caisse mais comme la semaine dernière je ne peux prendre personne chez moi et j'ai 2 autres caisses de taille normale

----------


## SarahC

Ah mince!
Collera pas, car trop tôt. Merci qd même!
Je crois que là c'est confirmé pour Heliums du coup!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*TOUT EST POSSIBLE ENCORE POUR EUX !
*


] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

_La 25 est reservée sous Chatperlipopette. 

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PREFERENCE AVANT MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
**
8) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_

*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
** Stérilisée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress 
*



*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

**Nez abîmé car a dû se sentir en danger (il a raison) une fois trappé... Typique blessure de chat trop longtemps dans une trappe... Imaginez le, trappé, privé de liberté, oui, il a l'air lose, ne le serions nous pas? 

*

*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

**Lui il a dû passer au moins une nuit en trappe vu sa blessure sur la tête. Partait du nez, et en fait, qd ils veulent s'échapper, ils poussent avec leur nez, tête, front.... C'est juste un pauvre chat qui a cru mourir (pas faux) et qui là se demande pourquoi il est dans à peine plus grand qu'une cage trappe... Ne le condamnons pas pr une photo et une angoisse légitime! Toujours s'imaginer ce qui se passe dans leur tête, et imaginer le vôtre à la place.... 


**

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 
*Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable. Adore être soigné!*





*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

*
*
37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, trouillarde,* *devient sympa!

**


38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

**Une troutouille, un bébé, regardez ses yeux!* 




 ::  *A RÉSERVER CE VENDREDI, DONC DEMAIN !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*
*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza 


19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 
sortant le 21/04


LES SUIVANTS SONT NOTES A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*_
vous comprendrez pourquoi.... 
_*
**24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! Plus sous perf, car l'a arrachée! Un espoir tout de même, il remange un peu!*

----------


## mirabelle94

> Peux trouver une place sur le 67, mais un coup de pouce FA d'une nuit est nécessaire pr lui, et si on peut donner un dernier coup de boost à l'appel à dons, cela aidera aussi pour ses soins!
> 
> *33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
>  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!* 
> *Tatoué par triangle, chat des rues sans doute, relâché à tord, car sociable. Adore être soigné!*


Ok don pour lui de 20  car le pauvre il faut le sortir rapidement de fourrière pour le soigner. il a l'air adorable. 
je remets de suite à jour la récap des dons

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, pour les urgences,* sans reçu 
**30 * de TROCA pour les urgences* avec reçu**
30 * de Mirabelle 94 pour les urgences* avec ou sans reçu
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°4* avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°7 * avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°6* avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°26 * avec ou sans reçu*
 *100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *sans reçu
**20 * de Faraday* sans reçu**
**20 * de Coxigrue *avec reçu si possible
**50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), pr minette av hernie *sans reçu
**100 * de Nathalie A.,via boite soschatsnac2012,*avec reçu.* 
*20 * de Mirabelle94 *pour le 33**avec ou sans reçu*

* TOTAL: 490 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
*

ILS SONT 38 AU DEPART, DANS LE LOT, UNE CHATTE OPEREE HIER POUR HERNIE,  DES MALADES, DES BLESSES, DES AVORTEMENTS A PREVOIR S'IL EST ENCORE  TEMPS! TOUT COUP DE POUCE EST LE BIENVENU!*

----------


## Faraday

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

**30 €* de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
*30 €* de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
*10 €* de Tiffany52, pour les urgences,* sans reçu 
**30 €* de TROCA pour les urgences* avec reçu**
30 €* de Mirabelle 94 pour les urgences* avec ou sans reçu
**15 €* de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°4* avec ou sans reçu*
*15 €* de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°7 * avec ou sans reçu*
*10 €* de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°6* avec ou sans reçu
**10 €* de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°26 * avec ou sans reçu*
 *100 €* de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *sans reçu
**30 €* de Faraday* sans reçu**
**20 €* de Coxigrue *avec reçu si possible
**50 €* de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), pr minette av hernie *sans reçu
**100 €* de Nathalie A.,via boite soschatsnac2012,*avec reçu.* 
*20 €* de Mirabelle94 *pour le 33**avec ou sans reçu*

* TOTAL: 500 €

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
*

ILS SONT 38 AU DEPART, DANS LE LOT, UNE CHATTE OPEREE HIER POUR HERNIE,  DES MALADES, DES BLESSES, DES AVORTEMENTS A PREVOIR S'IL EST ENCORE  TEMPS! TOUT COUP DE POUCE EST LE BIENVENU!*

----------


## lorris

> *PROMESSES DE DONS:
> 
> **30 €* de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour le 7, *avec reçu*
> *30 €* de Nicole S. hors Rescue pour la 12, *avec reçu*
> *10 €* de Tiffany52, pour les urgences,* sans reçu 
> **30 €* de TROCA pour les urgences* avec reçu**
> 30 €* de Mirabelle 94 pour les urgences* avec ou sans reçu
> **15 €* de Mirabelle 94 pour la n°4* avec ou sans reçu*
> *15 €* de Mirabelle 94 pour le n°7 *avec ou sans reçu*
> ...




Le 19 n'était pas prévu en sortie ?

----------


## SarahC

*AXE DE PASSAGE DU CO VOIT DU* *SAMEDI 28**,* *SI VOUS POUVEZ ACCUEILLIR UN CHAT UNE SEMAINE** ET QUE VOUS ETES PROCHE DE CET AXE OU POUVEZ FAIRE UN PETIT BOUT DE ROUTE; FAITES NOUS SIGNE!
*
http://maps.google.fr/maps?saddr=Pal...ra=ls&t=m&z=11

*AXE DE PASSAGE DU CO VOIT QUI AURA LIEU* *DIMANCHE OU MAX LUNDI**; SELON DISPO DE LA PERSONNE;* *SI VOUS POUVEZ ETRE FA UNE NUIT (OU DEUX)* *SUR  CE PASSAGE-LA OU POUVEZ FAIRE UN PETIT BOUT DE ROUTE; LA ENCORE; DITES  LE! ON PART SUR L'OPTION DIMANCHE OU LUNDI; NE NEGLIGEONS AUCUNE PISTE!* *On peut encore en sauver plusieurs dans le lot!!!* 

http://maps.google.fr/maps?saddr=Mau...ra=ls&t=m&z=10



 ::  *ETANT  TRES INDISPO DEMAIN JE PROPOSE QUE VOUS REPORTIEZ POUR MOI LES PISTES  DEJA RECENSEES OU QUE VOUS VOUS POINTIEZ VOUS MEME SUR CE LIEN; POUR  PLUS DE CLARTE POUR L'ORGANISATION DES FA TEMPORAIRES!*  ::  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/51540-URGENT!-FA-de-1-ou-2-jours-FA-d-une-semaine-en-RP-pr-sauver-des-chats!?p=1078095#post1078095

*MERCI AUX PERSONNES NON ENCORE INSCRITES  ET DISPO POUR CES QUELQUES PETITS JOURS DE SE SIGNALER SUR LE SUJET, ET  AUX AUTRES DE RENVOYER UN FORMULAIRE FA AUX PERSONNES QUI SE  PROPOSERAIENT!*

*JE SUIS TRES PEU DISPO DEMAIN MATIN, EN  REUNION; ET VU MON COUCHER, JE VAIS ETRE FRAICHE COMME.... Une vieille  éponge, j'ai besoin de vous tous!*

----------


## SarahC

*Il manque encore des co-voitureurs sur le secteur Paris - Chelles - ou Arpajon!!

* :: *Il en reste 11 sur les 38, de sacrés efforts accomplis grâce à tous, alors on ne faiblit pas et on tire le SOS aussi haut que l'on pourra, il est encore temps!!!!*  :: 

Et là je file en réunion....

----------


## Sand78

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Désolée de vous faire répéter, mais pour être sure de ce qui vous serai utile en co-voit sur la region parisienne pouvez-vous me confirmer :  
-départ- lieu précis ? 
-Arrivée  ? (Chelles donc ?)
-Combien de chat ? 
-Samedi ou dimanche ? 

Merci d'avance pour ces précisions

----------


## sydney21

Une petite photo de la minette n°1 sortie mercredi, elle nest pas encore très à laise, il faut dire quelle a passé 4 semaines minimum en fourrière, on peut la comprendre...
Mais elle se laisse caresser gentiment sans rien dire.
Ce matin elle s'était couchée dans le panier et avait mangé un peu de pâtée.

----------


## lorris

oui, elle a un regard "inquiet" mais une belle bouille. Contente qu'elle soit sortie la puce.

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour tout le monde, 
> 
> Désolée de vous faire répéter, mais pour être sure de ce qui vous serai utile en co-voit sur la region parisienne pouvez-vous me confirmer :  
> -départ- lieu précis ? 
> -Arrivée  ? (Chelles donc ?)
> -Combien de chat ? 
> -Samedi ou dimanche ? 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour ces précisions


A peu près calé; mais fixé ce soir, car au travail et cet AM totalement indispo pour vie privée.

En gros on a besoin d'un relais entre Chelles et Arpajon, pour éviter à qqn de faire trop de trajet.

Co tu viens du 78 c'est un peu gênant de t'embêter ds ce sens.

SI par contre je réussis à trouver assez de FA chats pr une semaine, on peut ENCORE en sauver une partie, au moins 3!!
Mais sans garantie, et comme personne n'a rempli le lien, ils ne sortent pas. Aucune proposition n'a été reportée, je ne peux pas tout faire, je ne suis pas homme-orchestre, et là j'ai 3h de sommeil ds la tronche.

Donc ce qu'on pourrait avoir comme relais, c'est du 77 Nord au 92, ça, encore à confirmer, et bien sûr, plus de points potentiels, selon que j'obtienne un récap fiable des FA possibles à temps, ou non, et surtout si j'ai assez de monde pr tous les chats. C'est une opportunité, exceptionnelle, elle ne sera pas valable semaine pro, c'est une combinaison de co-voit qui permettrait ces sauvetages, et pas avant un moment!

Enfin, si on a ds les 15 jours un trajet en train direction 67, ça peut le faire pr les chattes bleues, par exemple, car je ne veux pas pr raisons sanitaires mélanger les chats deux deux fourrières ds des endroits commun, donc soit les gens sauvent des endroits 1, soit des endroits 2, mais pas les 2 pr des raisons évidentes.

Sinon, les sorties c'est uniquement le samedi.
MAIS rapatriement possible de chats à programmer si le départ vers le 67 se fait dimanche.

ET J'OUBLIE LE RELAIS DU 77 OU 93 A PARIS!!!

En gros, je vois cela ce soir av les autres intervenants, et avant de quitter le net pr le WE.

Merci encore à tout le monde, chacun est une pierre à l'édifice, il n'y a pas de "personne" plus importante qu'une autre, on est tous là pr que cela fonctionne!!!! S'il manque un bout c'est foutu, et il faut que vous ne sous-estimiez pas le coup de main potentiel que vous pouvez être amené à faire pour eux!!! Même prêter un sac Ikea pour un transport, ça aide!!! Ne négligez pas l'importance de vos actions, et le rôle que vous pouvez TOUS jouer!!!

----------


## mirabelle94

Très contente pour  elle.
c'ts vrai qu'elle a une belle bouille et ... "mère-grand"  on dirait qu'elle a de "grandes oreilles"  :-D

----------


## SarahC

> Très contente pour  elle.
> c'ts vrai qu'elle a une belle bouille et ... "mère-grand"  on dirait qu'elle a de "grandes oreilles"  :-D


Etes vous toujours disponible demain, nous aurons sans doute besoin de votre aide pr relais.

----------


## mirabelle94

sarahC a écrit : "Donc ce qu'on pourrait avoir comme relais, c'est du 77 Nord au 92, ça,  encore à confirmer, ..." 

précision STP : ce trajet c'est pas forcément le samedi ??? éventuellement le dimanche ?

----------


## SarahC

Forcément le samedi, relais entre sortie fourrière et personne qui fait la fin du co voit, on cherche le milieu. Vous êtes bien dispo entre 10h et 12h demain ou cela a évolué?


SINON, pour les FA d'une nuit ou les FA d'une semaine, je rappelle le lien, qui me permet à moi de m'organiser pour les autres, et aux chats d'être plus nombreux à sortir et donc à vivre::
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/51540-URGENT!-FA-de-1-ou-2-jours-FA-d-une-semaine-en-RP-pr-sauver-des-chats!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise  à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes  données)
_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PREFERENCE AVANT MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
**
8) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_


*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

**Nez abîmé car a dû se  sentir en danger (il a raison) une fois trappé... Typique blessure de  chat trop longtemps dans une trappe... Imaginez le, trappé, privé de  liberté, oui, il a l'air lose, ne le serions nous pas? 

*

*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

**Lui il a dû passer au moins une nuit en trappe vu sa blessure sur la tête...

*


*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

*
*

38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

**Une troutouille, un bébé, regardez ses yeux!* 




 ::  *A RÉSERVER CE VENDREDI, DONC CE JOUR !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*
*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive
 Coryza* *

**24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! Plus sous perf, car l'a arrachée! Un espoir tout de même, il remange un peu!*

----------


## mirabelle94

sarahC a écrit  "Forcément le samedi, relais entre sortie fourrière et personne qui fait  la fin du co voit, on cherche le milieu. Vous êtes bien dispo entre 10h  et 12h demain ou cela a évolué?"

oui pas de changement, c'ts bien ce que  j'ai mis sur  le Doodle,   (transfert entre le 77 du coté Pontault pour Paris ou proche banlieue) 
mais j'ai posé la question parce que si ça avait été pour le dimanche (un transfert entre FA par expl) j'aurais essayé de me libérer aussi le dimanche .  :-)

----------


## Saga

Je me doute que les "pierres de l'édifice" communiquent entres elles aussi par mail & co mais "dans le doute", en espérant ne pas polluer, je rajoute juste ici que "Venise n'est pas en Italie" devrait me contacter ce soir pour probable réception de chat(s) (1,2...) demain aprem et cela pour la durée de la semaine. Si ce post est inutile et pollue, faites place nette, pas de souci !

----------


## SarahC

Ok, merci Mirabelle!  :: 




> Je me doute que les "pierres de l'édifice" communiquent entres elles aussi par mail & co mais "dans le doute", en espérant ne pas polluer, je rajoute juste ici que "Venise n'est pas en Italie" devrait me contacter ce soir pour probable réception de chat(s) (1,2...) demain aprem et cela pour la durée de la semaine. Si ce post est inutile et pollue, faites place nette, pas de souci !


Contact pris avec Venise, dc ça, c'est fait.

Je me déconnecte jusqu'à fin de journée en revanche.
*
Il en reste 10 sur 38, on PEUT et on VA FAIRE MIEUX!*

----------


## SarahC

:: * Et de 3... A été arrêtée....*  :: *

29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive       

*

Ca tombe super, on appelait pr la réserver...
Comme quoi qd je dis jeudi et vendredi....
Ca ne me console pas mais au moins si des gens avaient des doutes qd à la véracité de la menace qui plane....
Et encore une fois, oui, c'est immonde, mais là, elle venait d'une tripotée de copains de chats errants, nourris, que la dame refuse chaque année de stérilisée, et qui fourni 30 à 40 chats l'année à l'endroit 1 car les voisins se plaignent.... Et avant cela, tous ces cons qui les ont abandonnés aussi.... Super..... *
*

----------


## Faraday

Oh lala ! Quelle grande tristesse ! Une immense pensée pleine de douceur pour les petits " arrêtés " et un grand coup de gueule et de colère contre tout ce et ceux qui les mènent ici...

----------


## sydney21

> * Et de 3... A été arrêtée....* *
> 
> 29) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive*


Oh m**** !!!!  :: 

Pourtant elle était décrite comme sociable et pas malade...

----------


## lorris

question idiote : mais le véto passe aussi le vendredi ? Je croyais que son jour était le jeudi.

----------


## Faraday

Je ne comprends pas... j'ai regardé sa photo... pourquoi arrêter une minette comme ça ???

----------


## SarahC

> Oh m**** !!!! 
> 
> Pourtant elle était décrite comme sociable et pas malade...


C'est moi qui ai corrigé au vu des photos qui n'étaient pas les bonnes, au départ c'était une craintive.
Le typé vaguement siam ct pareil qu'elle, trop "pas commodes" ds un contexte qui les rend parfois pas cool, et bcp de chats qui arrivent derrière. Pr le 3ème, trop malade, aveugle....  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je ne comprends pas... j'ai regardé sa photo... pourquoi arrêter une minette comme ça ???


Il y a eu confusion avec les photos initiales. Ct 2 fois la même pr 2 numéros différents. En pointant hier on a réalisé l'erreur de registre. Et la photo, je ne pensais pas la mettre, car nous avions trouvé un jour trop tard une place, je la met pour éviter les confusions. Mais cela reste évidemment tout aussi triste.

----------


## SarahC

> question idiote : mais le véto passe aussi le vendredi ? Je croyais que son jour était le jeudi.


Endroit 1: jeudi, elle était déjà morte mais tant que personne n'appelle on n'a pas les infos de mise à jour
Endroit 2: en ce moment même

----------


## SarahC

La bonne nouvelle est que tous les chats de Mistigrette sont sortis ce matin, ainsi que la minette qui a dû être opérée suite à avortement difficile, ainsi que le chat castré qui part à Epernay, et enfin le 7, mon avatar.

----------


## SarahC

> Oh lala ! Quelle grande tristesse ! Une immense pensée pleine de douceur pour les petits " arrêtés " et un grand coup de gueule et de colère contre tout ce et ceux qui les mènent ici...


C'est là le grand souci, la fourrière se ramasse souvent le cortège de critiques mais avant il y a tooooouuuuute une chaine de cons qui aboutissent à leur présence dans ces lieux, qui ne devraient pas exister comme "conséquence" de la connerie des gens, et qui fermeraient, si tout le monde devenait responsable, et si les responsables locaux accordaient un budget à toutes les assocs qui trappent les colonies sur le pomme, et qui n'arrivent qu'à peu, car trop étranglés. Que cela existe, c'est terrible, les conséquences possibles aussi. Et malheureusement le pire c'est qu'il est presque mieux parfois que des gens les laissent chez eux, pr qu'on puisse les sauver, car souvent derrière si refus en refuge, ils les butent eux mêmes ou les foutent dehors. C'est en gros un mal et un "bien" (relatif, hein)  ce genre de lieux, qui ne devraient pas exister, à mon sens, et qui n'existent pas dans certains autres pays de l'UE qui se sont mieux démerdé pour gérer leurs populations animales, de façon plus efficace et moins terrible. Mais là est un autre débat, que je clos pour éviter tout HS non en rapport avec les derniers à sauver, il faut penser à ceux qui sont encore là.

----------


## sydney21

*MISE A JOUR SUITE AUX DERNIERES INFOS ET CHATS SORTIS

**RECAP FA

**Quarantaine/Transit
**Tiffany52* : 3 semaines maximum
*Fina_Flora* : FA de transit, 1 semaine maximum, 1 pièce 

*Longue durée
**divine34 :* pour la 4 ou la 11 dans l'urgence , pas d'assos

*RECAP ASSO
*
- *Chatperlipopette :
25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable (endroit 2)
Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04 

**- Virginiedu95 :
**4) Femelle brun tabby et blanche 6 mois timidou mais sociable (endroit 1)
*
*26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil (endroit 1)
**(FA = Biloba)

**- association hors rescue* (contact SarahC) :
*35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable (endroit 1)*

- *France81* :
*18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable* *(endroit 2)**
 URGENT! Gestation très avancée! 

**RECAP COVOIT

**Fina_Flora :* sortie endroit 1 samedi
*Heliums* : sortie endroit 2 samedi
*
Biloba:* en soirée ou le week-end, sur la RP.
*Charoline* : Région Hérault /Languedoc Roussillon 
*Tiffany52* : dans un rayon de 100km autour de St-Dizier (52100) 
*Sand78* : 92, 78 et en week end vers rouen/ et région ouest . 
*Faraday* (Poitiers) : j'ai une voiture jusqu'au 30 avril. Donc je peux transporter (et récupérer à la gare ou ailleurs) des loulous soit dans la Vienne, soit dans les départements limitrophes (les frais d'essence sont pour moi). Je n'ai par contre aucune cage de transport. 
*Mirabelle94* : samedi à partir du milieu de matinée (ou début AM) je peux faire un relais pour le transport des sorties de fourrière en voiture avec 4 à 5 caisses au maximum, entre le secteur Pontault Combault et Paris ou proche banlieue (94, 93, 92,91).
*KiaS*: Je fais Montataire (60)- Briey (54) ce dimanche 22 avril en voiture
*Lusiole* : Je fais Paris-St Dizier en train dimanche midi

----------


## sydney21

*16) Femelle 2 ans bleu craintive*

Arrêtée elle aussi... ::

----------


## sydney21

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PREFERENCE AVANT MARDI !!!!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
**
8) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide

*_Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, c'est bien un timide!

_


*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

**Nez abîmé car a dû se sentir en danger (il a raison) une fois trappé... Typique blessure de chat trop longtemps dans une trappe... Imaginez le, trappé, privé de liberté, oui, il a l'air lose, ne le serions nous pas? 

*

*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

**Lui il a dû passer au moins une nuit en trappe vu sa blessure sur la tête...

*


*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

*
*

38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

**Une troutouille, un bébé, regardez ses yeux!* 




 ::  *A RÉSERVER CE VENDREDI, DONC CE JOUR !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*
*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

**24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! Plus sous perf, car l'a arrachée! Un espoir tout de même, il remange un peu!*

----------


## Rinou

> *16) femelle 2 ans bleu craintive*
> 
> arrêtée elle aussi...


*MAIS C'EST QUOI CETTE HECATOMBE ???*  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

Oh là , là c'est une hécatombe !!  :: 
il est inadmissible que certain(es) qui nourrissent des chats des rues ne procèdent pas aux stérilisations. c'est inacceptable !
il faudrait les court-circuiter pour stériliser en dépit de leur obstination.

----------


## Lady92

::  ce qui signifie qu il faut tous se remuer maintenant pour sortir tous ceux indiques comme 'craintif' ou 'un peu craintif' ainsi que la grosse urgence No24  ::

----------


## lorris

> ce qui signifie qu il faut tous se remuer maintenant pour sortir tous ceux indiques comme 'craintif' ou 'un peu craintif' ainsi que la grosse urgence No24



oui je pense aussi que ça doit craindre pour ceux qui vont rester.

----------


## Lady92

Il reste environ une petite heure pour esperer les sauver...
Proposez tout ce que vous pouvez proposer : un accueil longue duree, 1 mois, 1 semaine; 1 jour... un don... 1 covoiturage (voiture, train, transport en commun)... un sac ikea... un box de transport... n importe quoi, mais pas l indifference
 ::   ::

----------


## sydney21

> ce qui signifie qu il faut tous se remuer maintenant pour sortir tous ceux indiques comme 'craintif' ou 'un peu craintif' ainsi que la grosse urgence No24


*Apparemment il y a des pistes pour les flippés, et la grosse urgence 24 va sortir.

**Mais un coup de pouce du côté des dons ne serait pas du luxe...

**Appels aux donateurs, vous ne pouvez prendre un chat en FA ou participer aux covoiturages ? SVP pensez à faire un petit geste pour aider les assocs qui vont se plier en 4 pour sortir les minous restants...


*

----------


## CARABAM

Je peux faire un don de 100e versé par paypal directement à l'association qui prendrait en charge un des minous de l'endroit 2;il me faudrait un reçu fiscal........ Voire 150e si deux pris en charge. Je sais celà peut paraitre un peu cavalier comme proposition......Si cela peut sauver un  ou deux chats malchanceux..........

----------


## Famille51

Si ça peut aider pour une asso ou une FA longue durée mon ami part de marne la vallée chessy arrivée Perpignan le  8 mai  , il peut éventuellement prendre des chats durant sont trajet

----------


## odycee

FA longue durée possible, dans les Landes (sud-ouest) mais seulement à partir du week-end du 27/04/12.. Formulaire FA envoyé...
En attente de confirmation pour suivi par une asso (je n'aurais pas la réponse avant lundi)...

----------


## sydney21

> Je peux faire un don de 100e versé par paypal directement à l'association qui prendrait en charge un des minous de l'endroit 2;il me faudrait un reçu fiscal........ Voire 150e si deux pris en charge. Je sais celà peut paraitre un peu cavalier comme proposition......Si cela peut sauver un ou deux chats malchanceux..........


Merci Carabam. Je mets à jour le récap dons suite à votre proposition.

----------


## sydney21

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

**30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour le 7* *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour la 12 avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, *pour les urgences sans reçu 
**30 * de TROCA *pour les urgences avec reçu**
30 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour les urgences avec ou sans reçu
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°4 avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°6 avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°26 avec ou sans reçu*
*100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC) *sans reçu
**30 * de Faraday* sans reçu
**20 * de Coxigrue *avec reçu si possible
50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *pr minette av hernie* *sans reçu
**100 * de Nathalie A.,via boite soschatsnac2012 *avec reçu*
*20 * de Mirabelle94 *pour le 33 avec ou sans reçu
15 * de lorris *avec reçu
100 * de Carabam *pour le 3 ou 15 ou 24 avec reçu (voire 150  si 2 pris en charge)

**TOTAL: 615  (voire 665 )

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
*

ILS SONT 38 AU DEPART, DANS LE LOT, UNE CHATTE OPEREE HIER POUR HERNIE, DES MALADES, DES BLESSES, DES AVORTEMENTS A PREVOIR S'IL EST ENCORE TEMPS! TOUT COUP DE POUCE EST LE BIENVENU!*

----------


## CARABAM

> FA longue durée possible, dans les Landes (sud-ouest) mais seulement à partir du week-end du 27/04/12.. Formulaire FA envoyé...
> En attente de confirmation pour suivi par une asso (je n'aurais pas la réponse avant lundi)...


Je peux prendre le ou les chats jusqu'au 27 avril. Je peux le ou les chercher à 100kms de rayon de chez moi ( Pré en pail 53) et les déposer le 27 am à Le Mans ou Rennes ( rocade nord) le soir ( je vais à St brieuc)

----------


## odycee

> Je peux prendre le ou les chats jusqu'au 27 avril. Je peux le ou les chercher à 100kms de rayon de chez moi ( Pré en pail 53) et les déposer le 27 am à Le Mans ou Rennes ( rocade nord) le soir ( je vais à St brieuc)


Je peux récupérer le chat sur Bordeaux ou Pau ou aux alentours le week-end du 28/04...

----------


## Faraday

Je ne parlais aucunement de la fourrière mais bien de la bêtise et de la méchanceté humaines...

----------


## odycee

> FA longue durée possible, dans les Landes (sud-ouest) mais seulement à partir du week-end du 27/04/12.. Formulaire FA envoyé...
> En attente de confirmation pour suivi par une asso (je n'aurais pas la réponse avant lundi)...


Je peux prendre à ma charge la stérilisation ou la castration du chat que j'accueille.... ou bien si ça ne se concrétise pas pour moi, faire un don équivalent à l'une des asso qui aura pris un chat à sa charge..

----------


## SarahC

> Je ne parlais aucunement de la fourrière mais bien de la bêtise et de la méchanceté humaines...


Aucun souci, loin de moi de faire des reproches, j'expliquai juste le contexte global.

----------


## Faraday

Je comprends tout à fait, Sarah !  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE !!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°2:*
*

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
**
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

*

----------


## SarahC

Allez, je viens de raccrocher, je voulais être sûre que tout colle avec la personne de lundi, car le co-voit se fera lundi!

Donc, non, ceux qui ne sont plus en ligne ne sont pas arrêtés, eux, mais sauvés!  :: 


Comme je le disais, en croisant à titre exceptionnel des pistes, en ayant une opportunité de co-voit qui tombait comme un petit miracle, même si cela a été poussif d'organiser la chose, on a fait une "opération commando" réussie, quasiment!

Bien évidemment on cherche encore pour le FIV+ et la chatte bleue de 7 ans, mais on part quand même de 38, avec, certes, des morts qu'on aurait aimé avoir pu éviter. 

C'est clair et net que derrière cela a demandé à des FA de bouger leurs chats, à des assocs de prendre des chats à d'autres, déjà en règle car plus en quarantaine.... Et que cela nous aura bouffé des nuits et sur du temps de travail, mais tout de même; pas mal du tout par rapport aux espérances! 

Pour les FA de transit, je suis rentrée depuis peu, on en laissera en revanche en fourrière ce WE faute de regroupement impossible un lundi qd tout le monde est au travail, mais bon, on a sorti ou on sort demain encore les urgences du lot.

En gros, lundi, cueuillette de chats en FA, récolte d'autres, re-répartition pr les chats du co voit du 28, et dépôt sur le trajet dans les X FA qui se sont manifestées. Ca va être fun, et on sera content quand tout le monde sera livré, ou casé en FA temporaire, mais bon, on a fait au mieux, et là, pas si mal, à mon sens.

----------


## Mistouflette

les sorties de ce matin ; ça chantait dur dans la voiture.......;;;

désolée, il en manque  :: 

*37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, trouillarde
*

*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
** Stérilisée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress 
*

*7) Mâle noir et blanc 2 ans timide 
* ::  *URGENT!! Gros coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... Et bientôt ne fera plus rien!! 
_

*35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable
*

*6) Femelle brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* *sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 


*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable
*

*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable 
*

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai pas eu le temps du tout de répondre à vos dernières interventions et je rappelle aussi que tout ce qui n'a pas pu aboutir pourra peut être être utile pr semaine pro....

On sait que nous avons une maman qui a accouché en direct dans l'endroit 1 ce matin quand la co-voitureuse était présente  ::  et qu'une autre maman est là. Un chat de 18 ans dont on ne retrouve pas le proprio, un vieux Siam, aussi, ça, ce sont les urgences à venir, et encore, je n'ai pas l'endroit 2. 12 chats en plus à prévoir, environ, sans compter, je le répète, pour l'endroit 2.

Info technique, la semaine pro, pour mieux organiser qd mes relais n'ont pas de liste sous les yeux, on va appeler l'endroit 1 => A et l'endroit 2 => B, pour une chose bête, cela permet à qqn qui n'est pas sur le net que par exemple le 21A et le 2A sont au même endroit.

Ca ne change rien pour vous, mais comme vous l'avez constaté, entre la liste 1 qui passait de 4 à X, puis reprenait à 34, ou la 2 qui commençait à 1, etc, ça complique la chose quand vous n'êtes pas sur le net, donc dès semaine pro, on passe de Endroit 1, 1) à 

Endroit A:
1a
2a
3a

Endroit B:

4b
5b
6b

Je préviens, car tout changement non annoncé pourrait surprendre.

Par contre, je me fouette ce WE pour rattraper les précédents appels à dons, au moins 3 semaines, mais je retourne à ma vie normale dans 2 minutes, pour ne revenir que pour la nouvelle liste, et si possible le moins possible avant mardi soir, voir autre chose me fera le plus grand bien, et je pense qu'un break est salutaire pour tout le monde! 

Enfin, un GRAND MERCI à tous les intervenant du sujets, 32000 lectures, c'est du JAMAIS vu, surtout en période de vacances scolaires, c'est souvent l'inverse, et c'était notre angoisse.

Merci aussi aux modérateurs qui sont passés fréquemment nettoyer, non pas, je peux vous l'assurer, pour vous taper sur vos doigts et sur les miens, mais pour essayer de rendre la lecture plus agréable à des gens qui souvent peuvent s'effrayer de sujets dépassant 20 pages.

Je le dis car cela peut prêter à confusion, et avec mon caractère de cochon, je ne peux que vous confirmer que si cela avait été fait autrement que pour le bien des chats, j'aurais fini par me dire aussi que "que se passe-t-il?" mais je préfère le répéter, le but a été de rendre le topic le plus lisible possible, car 38 en 3 jours, il faut tenir le rythme, y compris en simple lecteur.

Je vais m'atteler à faire des "edit" moi-même, l'idée est bonne, et il est vrai que l'allègement est pas mal, le résultat étant très intéressant, même si bien sûr, cela ne fait pas tout. Je rassure les personnes dont les messages ont été effacés, je suis tout autant concernées, et cela ne voulait pas dire "dégage", mais signifiait que lu, égal pris en compte, rien de plus, vraiment!

Un bon WE à toutes et à tous, un GIGANTESQUE MERCI à tous les intervenants et tout simplement simples lecteurs, ça fait plaisir de savoir que ces chats "de personne" valent quelque chose aux yeux d'une partie de la population, sans considérations de région, de personnes, de toutes les choses que je n'aime pas en PA, futiles, comme les gueguerres ou j'en passe. Ensemble on fait des miracles, vous l'avez tous prouvé ici.

Je ferai un topic au courant du WE pour les deux derniers chats, la fête n'est pas complète, et je ne décolère pas des morts, 4 innocents qui n'auraient jamais dû finir ainsi, mais il faut malheureusement avancer pour les vivants maintenant.

----------


## SarahC

MERCI MISTOUFLETTE ET MERCI POUR CETTE GROSSE SORTIE COMPLIQUEE!!

Et maintenant, les commentaires sont totalement libres, donc ne vous retenez pas de poster  ::

----------


## lorris

Quel travail formidable ! Vraiment bravo !  Ces chats ont eu de la chance de vous trouver. Et des bisous à ces adorables minous.

----------


## corinne27

Bravo pour toute cette mobilisation, pourvu que ça continu pour tous ces pauvres loulous!!!!!!

----------


## sydney21

Donc finalement la 6 et la 29 déclarées comme étant le même chat plus haut dans le topic étaient bien 2 chats différents puisque la 6 sociable potentiellement gestante est sortie et la 29 a été arrêtée ?  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je ne vais pas vous sortir un argument sportif type "c'est avant tout un travail d'équipe", mais ça ne fonctionne QUE si tout le monde aide, nous ne sommes rien sans aide, les chats ne sont pas sauvés sans cela; en gros, peu importe la façon d'aider, tout aide a la même valeur, juste pas au même moment, et qd on fonctionne sur un pied d'égalité, en bonne intelligence, avec une réactivité maximale + coordination efficace, parfois, on arrive presque à bout de...
Ils n'ont qu'une vie, et on vient de la sauver, ils ne le savent pas, mais savent bien d'où ils sortent et ce qu'ils ont ressenti....
Ca c'est clair, et sont également parfois séparés par la force des choses, mais que faire pour réparer la connerie des autres à part tout faire, au mieux? On ne peut jamais tout résorber, mais ESSAYER, et ne jamais baisser les bras, la ténacité, rester optimiste, ne pas s'effondrer à la vue de la longueur, et ne pas fléchir quand certains meurent, car pour eux, il est trop tard....
Moi, ce qui me tient, c'est l'alchimie qui peut se créer au sein d'une communauté d'humains, pour juste le truc le plus magnifique que l'on puisse faire, sauver des vies, de façon "gratuite", sans se faire des egotrip, en le faisant bien, avec les bonnes personnes.... Bref, merci encore!

----------


## SarahC

> Donc finalement la 6 et la 29 déclarées comme étant le même chat plus haut dans le topic étaient bien 2 chats différents puisque la 6 sociable potentiellement gestante est sortie et la 29 a été arrêtée ?


Oui, mais quand on a réservé la première, le véto était là, et on n'aurait déjà plus rien pu faire, elle est partie avec le type siamoisé...  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Moi, ce qui me tient, c'est l'alchimie qui peut se créer au sein d'une communauté d'humains, pour juste le truc le plus magnifique que l'on puisse faire, sauver des vies, de façon "gratuite", sans se faire des egotrip, en le faisant bien, avec les bonnes personnes.... Bref, merci encore!



Tout à fait d'accord j'apprécie moi aussi l'entraide et la solidarité qui peuvent se manifester dans des moments comme celui-là et chacun apportant sa petite pierre à l'édifice au final on fait de grandes choses...

Merci à tous ceux qui ont aidé, FA, assos, donateurs, covoitureurs, coordinateurs, et essayons de faire aussi bien la semaine prochaine !!!

----------


## Sanaga

Le nettoyage de post ce n'est pas nécessairement pour restreindre ou "punir" quiconque, on essaye de garder les posts clairs, et là je suis contente de me dire que j'ai pu contribuer à ce SOS en le rendant lisible et clair. Merci à ceux qui ont aidé, merci à tous.

----------


## Sév51

en un mot *BRAVO*  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bravo pour toutes ces sorties. Même si malheureusement certains ont été arrêtés avant qu'on ait pu les sauver.

Je suis contente de voir que la solidarité existe encore pour sauver des petites vies innocentes.
La semaine il faudra faire pareil si ce n'est mieux !

D'ailleurs pour la semaine prochaine j'ai 10 sacs Ikea si besoin.
Et je pars à Troyes le 27 avril dans la matinée en train (je n'ai pas encore l'heure). Donc si besoin de cotrainage je ne manquerai pas de le rappeler dans le prochain sujet.

----------


## SarahC

> Bon quand j'ai un peu de temps je remettrais les messages supprimés


Ne t'embête pas, franchement, il y a assez à faire partout!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Il fait très tigre niveau pelage, lui!

*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable 

*


C'est celui qui part à Epernay, pour ceux qui ont suivi le sujet.


*LA NOUVELLE LISTE SERA POSTEE AVANT DIMANCHE A PRIORI.*

----------


## Faraday

BRAVO à vous tous pour toutes ces petites vies sauvées ! Ils sont tellement touchants ces minets ! en particulier le petit noir et blanc (ex 7) qui a l'air tellement blasé, au bout de rouleau !
Et mille chaleureuses pensées aux loulous partis pour toujours...

----------


## sydney21

> Il fait très tigre niveau pelage, lui!
> 
> *36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> C'est celui qui part à Epernay, pour ceux qui ont suivi le sujet.


Je garde ce loulou pour la nuit, bizarre sur sa fiche fourrière il est inscrit "craintif".

le voilà 20 mn après son arrivée dans ma SDB  ::

----------


## Sév51

donc c'est lui le futur sparnacien  :: 
nom donné aux habitants d'Epernay...

----------


## Faraday

Il est craquant comme tout  ::  ::

----------


## Lady92

C quil est beau ce craintifffff  ::

----------


## SarahC

Il a, outre le pelage, des yeux  ::

----------


## sydney21

Je suis pas sûre que le loulou va me laisser me reposer cette nuit.  :: 

Bien qu’il soit castré il a un miaou bien rauque et il est en train de gratter à la porte de la SDB, il a presque failli l’ouvrir, j’ai dû la coincer avec un balai...

J’espère quand même dormir un peu, la semaine a été rude !

----------


## Tiffany52

Bravo à toute et à tous pour tout ces chats sortis. :: 

Quand j'ai vu la liste de 38 chats en début de semaine, j'ai vraiment eu peur et la je vois qu'il n'en reste plus "que" deux à sortir"
4 on malheureusement été arrêter mais quand même 32 de sauvés + les bébés des mamans. C'est vraiment super.

Je confirme le 36 est à tomber  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Allez louloute.....encore une nuit de galère et tu vas pouvoir t'ocupper de tes crevettes. 

Bon courage pour les co voitureuses demain et si vous y pensez et avez le temps....une petite photo.....moi qui suis à distance, ça me réchauffe le coeur car entre la quarantaine et l'organisation du co voit, je les voit qu'au bout d'un certain temps.

----------


## pouetpouet

le 36 , Magnifica !!!!! :: 

bon ben pas été très utile pr cette semaine. :: finalement tjs pas de quarantaine ... 
(la minette restera chez sydney comme elle l' a récup' dans l'urgence chez partenaire77.) 

Je rappelle que semaine prochaine avec mon mari, nous faisons savigny le temple (77) /meaux(77) ts les jours.

----------


## sydney21

La petite minette n°1 - baptisée Prunelle - n'a pas encore déstressé, elle n'a quasiment rien mangé depuis son arrivée jeudi soir, même le blanc de poulet la laisse indifférente. Et elle ne quitte pas sa litière. Pauvre puce...

----------


## mirabelle94

*25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04* 

*c*ette jolie (et certainement assez jeune)  minette a bien été sortie ce matin par Heliums avec ces 4 petits.
Elle a été remise à Gaston ce midi.
je suis désolée je n'ai pas pris de photos car cette gentille puce commençait à trouver le temps long, elle grattouillait la cage et miaulait un peu (peut-être parce qu'elle n'avait pu se retenir de faire pipi et qu'avec les 4 petits dans le panier ça ne devait pas être très confortable)
je l'ai donc conduite au plus vite au point de Rv prévu avec Gaston pour que la petite famille soit plus rapidement mise à son aise.
Gaston m'a dit qu'elle prendrait des photos qui seront certainement bcp plus belles que ce que j'aurais pu faire à travers la grille  de la cage de transport.

----------


## Mistouflette

les 4 copains qui manquaient à l'appel pour les photos de la sortie d'hier + un rappel de la 5ème

*11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable
**

12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable
*

*13) Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable
* 
le 1er a trouvé le dodo, pas son copain.......

*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable
*

----------


## Rinou

Sortis ce matin :




> *4) Femelle brun tabby et blanche 6 mois timidou mais sociable*


La pauvre nénette a l'air de se demander ce qu'il va encore lui arriver ...








> *26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
>  *URGENT! Anorexie**, ne supporte pas son abandon!*


Un petit père super mignon, avec un coryza à soigner.
Après de multiples traitements, il a fait un premier caca moulé aujourd'hui.
Il est bien maigre.

----------


## Gaston

La maman est bien installée, je l'ai laissé tranquille, je prendrais des photos ce soir ou demain matin en fonction de son état de stress...

Ses bébés sont à croquer tout petits et les yeux à peine ouvert......;

La fourrière ne l'a pas vaccinée et elle semble en bonne forme bien que maigre, donc je vais la booster aux croquettes junior car ses petits me sembles bien voraces......

----------


## SarahC

C'est normal, ils ne vaccinent pas les mamans suite à nos recommandations de l'année passée car cela tue de façon radicale les BB. A choisir, il vaut mieux sans, c'est clair et net.
Qd ils remarquent qu'une chatte est gestante, idem, ne le font pas, dans le doute, pr éviter les fausses couches.
Et niveau frais, ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose, car avec les soins des futurs morts, les assocs de l'année passée ont insisté pr l'arrêt de vaccins qui passent dans le lait, et les petits finissaient mal, en qq jours....

----------


## mirabelle94

Ils sont tous beaux à croquer  ::

----------


## SarahC

*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde*



A dû aller en urgence chez le véto, a 40° de fièvre....  ::

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

**30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour le 7* *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour la 12 avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, *pour les urgences sans reçu 
**30 * de TROCA *pour les urgences avec reçu**
30 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour les urgences avec ou sans reçu
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°4 avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°6 avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°26 avec ou sans reçu*
*100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC) *sans reçu
**30 * de Faraday* sans reçu
**20 * de Coxigrue *avec reçu si possible
50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *pr minette av hernie* *sans reçu
**100 * de Nathalie A.,via boite soschatsnac2012 *avec reçu*
*20 * de Mirabelle94 *pour le 33 avec ou sans reçu
15 * de lorris *avec reçu
100 * de Carabam *pour le 3 ou 15 ou 24 avec reçu (voire 150  si 2 pris en charge)

**TOTAL: 615  (voire 665 )

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

J'attends les photos de tout le monde, j'aimerais commencer le récap des dons rapidement, j'ai passé 8h de mon WE à pointer, maintenant je pointerai au max av 15 jours de retard car cela fait un trou pr les assoc, et bcp d'un coup pour les donateurs. Je pointerai au plus vite ici les dons classiques, pr que chacun ait déjà un peu, vu le volume de chats sortis!

----------


## SarahC

:: *BONNE NEWS DU WE! UNE ASSOC VA NOUS PRENDRE CE CHAT!!* :: 

*
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  ::

----------


## SarahC

:: *RESTE ENCORE CETTE CHATTE A SAUVER!!!*  :: 


*15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 
*

----------


## mirabelle94

bravo sarahC !   
pour lire les nouvelles des minous des précédents sauvetages je viens de faire le tour des semaines 11 à 15. 
et j'ai pu voir au fur et à mesure le travail de pointage !  ::  

D'autre part je suis très contente pur le minou FIV+  et j'espère que cette belle minette n° 15 va trouver elle aussi la porte de sortie vers la liberté, 
Bon WE

----------


## SarahC

Merci, je me suis amusée comme une folle  :: 

Et là, WE, qd même!!

Bon WE à tous!

----------


## sydney21

Quelques nouvelles de Prunelle (ex n°1)

La voici il y a encore quelques instants, dans la même posture que sur la dernière photo postée :



Quelques caresses





J'ai finalement tenté de la nourrir à la seringue étant donné qu'elle ne touche pas à ses gamelles depuis son arrivée, elle s'est laissée faire. Arrivée à la moitié du récipient je lui ai mis sous le nez et elle s'est mise à manger toute seule ! 
J'ai poussé un OUF de soulagement !!!

Et enfin elle a fini par s'installer dans le panier

----------


## France81

*super soulagee et heureuse de decouvrir les superbes bouilles d amour de tous ces minous enfin sortis !!!*  :: 
*merci aux fap, covoitureurs, fa, assoc , enfin a chaque maillon de la chaine !*  :: 

par contre j ai cherche en vain des nouvelles de la petite 18...... est elle sortie deja ?
quelqu un a t il de ses nouvelles svp ?

*18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 URGENT! Gestation très avancée! S'étonnent même qu'elle ne les aient pas déjà faits!*

----------


## Sév51

> Quelques nouvelles de Prunelle (ex n°1)
> 
> 
> J'ai finalement tenté de la nourrir à la seringue étant donné qu'elle ne touche pas à ses gamelles depuis son arrivée, elle s'est laissée faire. Arrivée à la moitié du récipient je lui ai mis sous le nez et elle s'est mise à manger toute seule ! 
> J'ai poussé un OUF de soulagement !!!


Bravo *Sydney *  :: 
elle va finir par sentir que tu ne lui veux que tu bien !

----------


## SarahC

> *super soulagee et heureuse de decouvrir les superbes bouilles d amour de tous ces minous enfin sortis !!!* 
> *merci aux fap, covoitureurs, fa, assoc , enfin a chaque maillon de la chaine !* 
> 
> par contre j ai cherche en vain des nouvelles de la petite 18...... est elle sortie deja ?
> quelqu un a t il de ses nouvelles svp ?
> 
> *18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
>  URGENT! Gestation très avancée! S'étonnent même qu'elle ne les aient pas déjà faits!*


Oui elle est sortie comme d'autres, mais la personne qui stocke travaille de nuit et n'a dc pas eu le temps.
Peut-être que les co-voitureuses ont fait des photos. RAS à signaler pour le moment, hormis un début de coryza.
En revanche, je t'ai fait un mail hier et ce soir pr savoir si lundi était ok, je ne sais pas si tu as lu tes mails.
Merci de me confirmer au plus vite qui la réceptionne. Ce sera vers 18h, détails en MP ou mail. Merci.

----------


## Heliums

[
Et enfin elle a fini par s'installer dans le panier

[/QUOTE]
Bonnes nouvelles ! Je suis bien contente...  Mais, bon Sydney, ne sentirais-tu pas comme une lueur de reproche dans le regard qui dit : "c'est bien pour te faire plaisir, mais il est tout rikiki ton panier !" :: 
Pas étonnant qu'elle préférait se garder les doigts de pattes en éventail dans sa litière !  :: 

Sinon les news de ce matin, pour une fois je suis partie à l'heure, avec tout, ...sauf mon appareil photo  :: 
En plus de la toute jeune et jolie maman, la très belle poil mi-long qu'on voit chez le véto, il y avait un petit loup maigrissime avec un coryza carabiné, un problème de peau (alergie aux puces ? alimentaire ?)  et qui nous a paru très, très calin. Je croise les doigts pour qu'ils se remettent tous bien vite !

----------


## SarahC

Bon, j'édite mon message....
Là j'ai eu la personne au tél, donc oui, celle hospi est bien celle qui s'est retourné l'utérus.

Et celle de France, ben elle a tout simplement accouché qq heures après sa sortie.
Les BB sont en vie ce matin, espérons que tout ira bien. 

Des photos plus tard.

----------


## pacopanpan

des magiciennes voilà ce que vous êtes ,oui des vrai magiciennes , et toi sarahc la reine de toutes  :: 

quand j'ai vu cette liste je n'y croyais même pas  et hier soir tous les minous avaient disparus 

chapeau bas ,je m'incline devant tant de tenacité et de savoir faire, 
 ::  :: 
dites moi ils ont disparus dans vos chapeaux magiques? parce que j'ai eu un coup de coeur et je ne la retrouve plus 

*38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive

Une troutouille, un bébé, regardez ses yeux!* 



elle est surement sortie puisque plus de liste , mais comment va la petite pupuce ? elle ressemble a ma pandora

----------


## sydney21

> Et enfin elle a fini par s'installer dans le panier
> 
> Pièce jointe 36989
> Bonnes nouvelles ! Je suis bien contente... Mais, bon Sydney, ne sentirais-tu pas comme une lueur de reproche dans le regard qui dit : "c'est bien pour te faire plaisir, mais il est tout rikiki ton panier !"
> Pas étonnant qu'elle préférait se garder les doigts de pattes en éventail dans sa litière !


Alors pour info la miss a eu droit au départ à un GRAND panier rond très confortable et elle n'y allait pas, et elle a été dans le "petit" panier donc peut-être qu'elle se sent plus à l'aise dans un plus petit dodo  :: 

Bon sinon bonnes nouvelles cette nuit elle a mangé la pâtée que je lui ai laissé hier soir PLUS des croquettes et pour finir elle a utilisé la litière ! Ce matin à nouveau elle a mangé sa pâtée toute seule comme une grande.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pacopanpan, la minette sort demain, elle est réservée.

Pr Sydney21, c cool pr la minette, elle se sent sans doute plus à l'aise ds un truc qui la "protège" symboliquement un peu.
C bien qu'elle mange seule.

----------


## SarahC

Je vais commencer les pointages sous peu car on a déjà cette grosse facture pour:

*30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable
**Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis. 
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!* 



*
CYRANO JE T'INVITE A CONTACTER LES DONATEURS SUIVANTS PAR MP:*

*100 * de Nathalie A.,via boite soschatsnac2012 *avec reçu
*_(je me charge de la contacter et te mets en copie)_*
30 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour les urgences avec reçu
**20 * de Coxigrue *avec reçu* 
________*
TOTAL: 150 
*

----------


## SarahC

*Je vais par contre retoucher vos dons fléchés, car il faut prendre en compte les assocs qui ont sortis ou vont sortir une partie de la liste, celle qui a dû garder la chatte avec hernie, sachant que nous raisonnons en "globalité", pour que je m'en sorte, mais surtout pr que les dons soient équitables, et en plus, comme on a sauvé tous ceux qu'on a pu, on retombe sur nos pattes si on raisonne en "SOS global".* 


*100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC) *sans reçu

**=> Iront à l'assoc qui a cédé des chats déjà à jour de tout et stérilisés à une assoc, car elle en prend plusieurs de la listes, dont le chat à soucis de peau.* 



*RESTE SUR PROMESSES DE DONS:

**30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour le 7* *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour la 12 avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, *pour les urgences sans reçu 
**30 * de TROCA *pour les urgences avec reçu**
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°4 avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°6 avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°26 avec ou sans reçu*
*100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC) *sans reçu
**30 * de Faraday* sans reçu**
50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC)*sans reçu*
*20 * de Mirabelle94 *pour le 33 avec ou sans reçu
15 * de lorris *avec reçu
100 * de Carabam *pour le 3 ou 15 ou 24 avec reçu (voire 150  si 2 pris en charge)
Ok Carabam pour les dons, à 150? Car au vu de tous les chats sortis sauf un, cela nous aiderait bcp....

**TOTAL: 415 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Quarantaine/Transit:
**Tiffany52* : 3 semaines maximum
*Fina_Flora* : FA de transit, 1 semaine maximum, 1 pièce 

*Longue durée:*
*Odycee*

*********


*Question pour les FA, êtes vous toujours disponibles la semaine pro pr accueillir un chat.*

*
Merci de nous répondre rapidement afin que nous puissions actualiser sur le prochain SOS.*


*Cette semaine il ne reste que la chatte bleue de 7 ans un peu craintive, je le rappelle pour mémoire.
*

----------


## papillon60000

est-ce que le pt vieux pouilleux a trouvé une solution, je ne vois pas sur le post ?
merci

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

oui Papillon il a trouvé une solution  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES CHATS SORTIS OU EN VOIE DE L'ETRE EN VUE DU POINTAGE DE DONS: 


**=> VIRGINIEDU95:**

**4) Femelle  brun tabby et blanche  6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *A eu des diarrhées + Anorexie URGENT*  :: 




****************************

*=> ASSOC HORS RESCUE N°1:* 
*
6) Femelle  brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* * sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 



*
37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, trouillarde

*
* 
35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*





****************************

*=> PIAM:* 


*7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide* *URGENT POUR LUI
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 





****************************

*=> ASSOC HORS RESCUE N°2:* 


*N'A ETE POSSIBLE QUE PARCE QU'UNE ASSOC A ACCEPTE D'EN PRENDRE A CETTE DERNIERE (déjà hors quarantaine) AFIN DE LIBERER DES PLACES.* 
_Le chat à soucis de peau sera en FA tout seul au vu de ses soucis, pour le moment, indéterminés:_


*30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable*
 ::  _Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis._ *
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!*  :: 

*CYRANO A DU LA FAIRE OPERER, LA FACTURE EST SOUS ELLE ET VOUS PERMET D'AVOIR DES RECUS.*




*
8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

*



*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

*


*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

*
*

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 




*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

*


****************************

*=> MISTIGRETTE*: 

*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable

*
* 

  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable

*


*   12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable

*
* 

  13) Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*

_Les 13 et 14 sont ensemble, collés, depuis toujours... Évitons de les séparer..._





****************************

*=> BABE78:* 

*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable 
*




*****************************

=> DIVINE34**

38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive
*



*****************************

=> SYDNEY21
*
*1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable*



*
******************************

=> ASSOC HORS RESCUE 3:* 

_Je ne sais pas si elle est encore présente ici, dans le doute je mets hors Rescue.
_*
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


****************************

*=> FRANCE81:*

*18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
A accouché cette nuit....* 



*****************************

=> CYRANO:**


**27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
** A été opérée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress 
*
*NOUS "TROQUONS" CETTE MINETTE NON APTE A VOYAGER AVEC LA MINETTE QUI A EU UNE HERNIE, D'OU LES CHAMBOULEMENTS DE DERNIERE MINUTE.* 



* 
19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 


**22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04* *

**

*
*24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Gros coryza+ Mis sous perf ce jour 

=> Hospitalisé hier, ne peut pas voyager encore... Donc en attente chez Cyrano en espérant surtout qu'il s'en sorte... 

*
*****************************

=> CHATPERLIPOPETTE:
**
25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04* 

****************************

 :: *SEULE CHATTE A N'AVOIR PAS DE PISTE ENCORE....*  :: 


*15) Femelle 7 ans bleu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 

*

----------


## sydney21

Je croyais que la 29 n'était plus là ?  ::

----------


## SarahC

Voilà, c'est à la fois un récap de tout le travail accompli grâce à tous et un moyen pr moi de me repérer.

Pas encore de photo ou encore les photos de fourrière, tout simplement car pas encore eu toutes les photos (les FA peuvent poster elles-même d'ailleurs si elles le souhaitent) ou car les dernières sorties se feront demain.

----------


## SarahC

> Je croyais que la 29 n'était plus là ?


C'est le cas  ::  c juste que c comme les appels à dons, je recherche la liste de résa de départ, édite, et recorrige au fur et à mesure, comme pr les appels à dons, et en cours de route, il y a des ratés, car j'ai trop peur de perdre le pointage, très compliqué à faire pr les recoupements.

----------


## Saga

Si je ne me trompe pas d'après les photos, c'est le *35* que j'ai accueilli hier, un colis mené à bon port par Cyrano !
Le p'tit gars est adorable, très bavard (il sait très bien se faire comprendre même !  :: ) et commence à bien se poser. Pas un gros mangeur par contre, il y va tout doux (peut-être des petits soucis de dents ou de gencives voyant comment il s'y prend pour mâcher). 

Un petit coucou à ses bonnes fées (de l'impossible)  :Smile:

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci beaucoup Saga d avoir accueilli ce petit au pied levé et avoir permis ainsi de le sauver

----------


## Faraday

Rohhhhhhhhhhhhh... quels beaux yeux bien maquillés !

----------


## odycee

> *Quarantaine/Transit:
> **Tiffany52* : 3 semaines maximum
> *Fina_Flora* : FA de transit, 1 semaine maximum, 1 pièce 
> 
> *Longue durée:*
> *Odycee*
> 
> *********
> 
> ...



Toujours ok pour moi !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

oui c'est bien enregistré Odycée...
On se tient au courant

----------


## Biloba

Voici Hélios, le n°26, récupéré parce qu'il se laissait mourir de faim. Coryza + diarrhée, Mr ne veut pas prendre ses comprimés et les prend donc à la seringue, dilués (je le maintiens dans une serviette, ronronne dès que c'est fini, pas rancunier). C'est un amour, très accaparant, aux yeux magnifiques, qui est demandeur de présence animale ou humaine. OK chiens, chats, humains stables ou de passage. Là, il est couché sur mes genoux et ronronne. Un peu plus tôt cet l'après-midi :


L'autre passager était une petite jeune de 6 mois environ (n°4), qui a gravement fauté malgré son jeune âge : elle est en fin de gestation, ce qui n'était pas du tout prévu au programme ! Elle, par contre n'est pas rassurée du tout et reste cachée dans la penderie (sur des vêtements, ce qui fait que Mme est confortable. Elle se laisse manipuler sans problème, cache doucement sa tête pour échapper aux coups de langue de la chienne, ne fait preuve d'aucune agressivité, mais file dans son coin dès qu'on la lâche. Apparemment très douce et plus jolie que ne le laisse penser la photo :

Voilà, pour une première expérience de FA, je suis tombée sur deux chats encore plus gentils que demandé. Maintenant, nous attendons la naissance avec un peu d'appréhension car elle a été vaccinée et la chienne fait la tête car elle n'est plus l'unique objet de nos attentions...

----------


## Rinou

Pourquoi ne pas interrompre sa gestation ?

----------


## Lilly1982

Des nouvelles de : 
*7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 
_Se frotte aux grilles, a envie de sortir... Désespère... 

_

est devenu un "chat-vache"

Vous l'aurez compris, il me fait penser à une vache Holstein avec ses tâches  :: 



Sinon, pour être plus sérieuse, le loulou est timidou mais très sympa. Il s'est mis à bavarder avec nous  :: 
Il a des diarrhées mais mange et boit bien.
Il est par ailleurs très maigre. On sent son bassin pointer et je peux compter ses vertèbres. Si encore des diarrhées demain, je le mets sous Félidiarix et croquettes intestinales.



Il est très délicat dans ses mouvements. Et il est très grand !!

----------


## Biloba

D'après la véto, elle devrait mettre bas incessamment et tuer des chatons viables n'est pas dans l'éthique de l'association qui me l'a confiée.

----------


## Faraday

Rohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! Ce petit blanc et noir... à croquer comme tous les timides... il a l'air d'aller beaucoup mieux, plus détendu, ça fait très plaisir à voir...

----------


## anne moisson

Quel bonheur de lire les nouvelles et voir les photos de tous ces loulous sauvés de justesse  ::

----------


## Faraday

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Lilly
n essaie pas de le traire demain matin au reveil, c est bien un chat

----------


## fina_flora

> *Quarantaine/Transit:
> **Tiffany52* : 3 semaines maximum
> *Fina_Flora* : FA de transit, 1 semaine maximum, 1 pièce 
> 
> *Longue durée:*
> *Odycee*
> 
> *********
> 
> ...


ben oui, mais comme je suis au complet, je le dit tout bas
et pour transit en attente covoiturage (1 semaine grand max par pitié)

----------


## Lilly1982

Promis Venise, je ne le trairrai pas.

Sinon, en fait, c'est un timide en carton !!!
10 minutes après avoir posté, j'ai eu le droit à une parade nuptiale!!! 
Et que je te fais les yeux doux, et que je te donne des coups de tête, et que je ronronne un Max, et que je me roule sur le dos pour te montrer mon bidon, et que je pattoune, le tout en miaulant. 
J'avais presque l'impression qu'il souriait... Ou bien c'était moi lol.
Il est craquant

----------


## Gaston

Voici les photos de la maman avec ses 4 bébés, elle est très maigre donc je lui donne du "wiskas chaton" qu'elle dévore + des croquettes chatons. Elle a 4 petits voraces qui restent accrochés à ses mamelles, mais c'est une gentille maman qui s'en occupe très bien. Pour moi cette petite puce est très jeune et je ne serais pas étonnée que ce soit sa première portée. Sur les papiers de la fourrière elle aurait subit un empoissonnement...........................

 

Les quatres bébés, pas facile à prendre car bougent beaucoup

----------


## Rinou

Ils sont vraiment trognons !  ::

----------


## Divine34

Je ne me connecte que maintenant pour voir toutes ces jolies photos !! tout d'abord bravo  à tout le monde pour ces sauvetages !! Un grand merci à tous les intervenants et particulierement à tous ceux qui me permettent de récuperer sur montpellier la petite 38  :: je suis en train de tout préparer pour l'arrivée de la miss qui doit sortir aujourd'hui et promiis je vous envoie des photos quand elle arrive...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Promis Venise, je ne le trairrai pas.
> 
> Sinon, en fait, c'est un timide en carton !!!
> 10 minutes après avoir posté, j'ai eu le droit à une parade nuptiale!!! 
> Et que je te fais les yeux doux, et que je te donne des coups de tête, et que je ronronne un Max, et que je me roule sur le dos pour te montrer mon bidon, et que je pattoune, le tout en miaulant. 
> J'avais presque l'impression qu'il souriait... Ou bien c'était moi lol.
> Il est craquant


C'etait juste au cas où tu aurais eu envie de monter une fabrique de vache qui rit pour amadouer les craintifs

----------


## Famille51

Voilà le loulou arrivé samedi dans le 51  :Smile:  

C'est la première fois que je mets une photo dans un commentaire j'espère que ce sera réussi , pour que vous puissiez voir sa bouille et son gros bidon , Monsieur savait ouvrir les portes à notre grande surprise donc on a du bidouiller un peu pour qu'il ne puisse pas se balader à son aise et ne pas prendre de risque avec nos deux minous ..
Il est très bavard ( nuit et jour ) , il se tait seulement lorsqu'il est occupé à me tricoter dessus ^^ Quel coquin 
Il dévore les croquettes c'est un grand gourmand .

Voilà voilà pour une première expérience de FA de quarantaine ça se passe admirablement bien je trouve , même mieux que ce qu'on espérait  :Smile:  , il suffit simplement de se lancer ! Pour ceux qui n'oseraient pas  :Smile:  


Bientôt d'autres photos car Monsieur le chat est toujours en mouvement et mes nombreuses tentatives de le photographier ont échoué mais je vais persister ^^

----------


## SarahC

Des trucs en plastique genre "sécurité enfant" pour bloquer la porte?

----------


## Rinou

Il suffit de mettre la poignée à la verticale : c'est très efficace !

----------


## SarahC

"suffit de", bof. Suis locataire et personne ne bricole ici dc je démonterais pas une poignée perso.

----------


## Rinou

Ce n'est rien à faire : juste 2 vis à retirer.
Je vais te faire une photo du résultat.  :Smile:

----------


## Rinou

Et voilà !

----------


## Famille51

On a juste mis une ceinture de robe de chambre tendue accrochée à la poignée du placard à coté de la chambre et vu que la porte s'ouvre vers l'intérieur ça retient et on a pas de soucis pour l'instant  :Smile:  
C'est des sacrés loulous quand même ^^

----------


## Sév51

Il est craquant  :: 
Vu son attitude, il a déjà connu la chaleur d'un foyer, il n'est pas né dans la rue...
Si seulement les gens faisaient identifier leurs animaux  :: 
et stériliser bien sûr !

----------


## Famille51

Oui je me suis demandée les inconvénients qui aurait pu lui permettre de se retrouver à la rue mais je n'ai pas trouvé :/
Il est super attachant , ça va il est stérilisé donc dès la fin de la quarantaine pourra se mêler à mes deux minous sans faire pipi partout , de ce coté il a l'air très propre .. et dès qu'il visitera toute la maison il arretera de nous casser les oreilles avec sa voix rauque , mo, mâle à coté quand il miaule à l'air d'un chaton  :: 
Parfois les gens font des choses incompréhensibles comme l'abandon de ce bébé tigre .. il n'a pas l'air de trop connaître le jeu ( les balles , les plumeaux) , c'est plus un chat à sa mémére  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

La maman et ses bb sont choupinous. Ils ont l'air en forme c'est cool. Merci pour les photos Gaston.

----------


## sydney21

Ah mais voilà le petit tigrou qui a passé une nuit chez moi samedi soir ! 

Pour la porte il m'a fait le même coup, afin qu'il ne sorte pas de la SDB j'avais bloqué la porte avec un balai, lui-même coincé par un tabouret et j'avais mis une ficelle pour relier la poignée de la porte à la porte voisine.

Résultat en me levant le lendemain la porte était quand même entrouverte de 10 cm, heureusement qu'il a un certain gabarit et n'a pas pu passer...

Pour le miaou rauque idem, on dirait la voix d'un chat non castré, peut-être est-ce une opération récente ?

----------


## Famille51

Sur ce point ça va car elle s'ouvre de l'intérieur , comme on a ficelé tout çà ^^ même avec son poids et les grands coups qu'il met en sautant la porte reste fermée (mais juqu'à quand tiendra la pauvre ceinture de robe de chambre maltraitée x) à suivre dans un prochain épisode ) ... j'avoue qu'il s'est bien calmé , il a du comprendre que la porte ne s'ouvrirait pas  :Smile: 

Et Je ne m'y connais pas trop pour ce qui est des stérilisations mais tout à l'air cicatrisé parfaitement donc je ne sais pas :/ peut etre était il chanteur d'opéra dans une autre vie ^^ ce qui expliquerait tout 


Par conte il cherche toujours son prénom le loulou ^^ J'avais pensé à Sheba (oui la marque de nourriture pour chat :$)  , qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Voici le lien de la liste de la semaine 17
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/51892-SEM-17-SOS-!-8-chats-%C3%A0-r%C3%A9server-avant-le-26-04-RP

----------


## SarahC

Bof car justement c de la bouffe. C un peu comme baptiser son gosse Knaki Ball. Je pense qu'on peut trouver plus joli... La nourriture étant du cadavre en plus pr moi ça raisonne un peu degueu.... Ms bon c mon avis. Sinon je poste de mon tel pr dire que les endroit 1 sont sortis et que n'étant pas ENCORE en forme, cause x trucs, l'une des personnes ayant accès au compte soschatsnac a ou va poster la nouvelle liste dont urgences...

----------


## SarahC

Merci à x pr le topic! Je retourne végéter...,

----------


## Famille51

Dans ce cas je vais essayé de lui trouver un joli nom en H si j'y arrive 

Ou j'avais pensé à un petit jeu de mot car normalement le 28 avril je reçois un chat s'appelant Léni , donc ça aurait donné Léni et Karl, Carl au choix (réf: Simpsons )
Enfin on trouvera bien un ptit nom pour ce loulou  :Smile:  ,

 Bon rétablissement à vous


C'est bon le prénom est trouvé il s'appellera Mooglie  :Smile:

----------


## sydney21

J'ai appris aujourd'hui que ma petite Prunelle avait été gestante et avait perdu ses bébés... je comprends mieux pourquoi elle reste prostrée dans son panier. Pauvre puce... ::

----------


## Lilly1982

Des news de Walou (et oui, ma môman l'a appelé comme ça)

Toujours bcp de diarrhée mais il mange bien et boit bien aussi. 

Je l'ai mis sous félidiar*x ce soir et sous croquettes Purin* E.N.

J'ai eu le droit à plein de câlins. Il veut sortir de la cage de convalo mais bon, c'est pas bien possible. Il est adorable. C'est un superbe chat  :: 

Allez, je suis sûre que vous attendez des photos : 

On échange 


Monsieur pose


Puis Monsieur Walou se prend pour la Joconde

----------


## Faraday

Quel regard plein d'amour !

----------


## mirabelle94

merci Lily pour ces belles photos de Walou qui a l'air plus que sociable... adorable.  :: . 
c'était le n° 7 lui qui désespérait dans sa cage ???

----------


## mirabelle94

et merci Gaston pour les photos de la toute jeune maman et de ses tous petits. c'est trop mignon !  :: 

Quant  au Tigrou ça a l'air d'être un sacré phénomène. les gens sont vraiment  trop négligents de ne pas identifier leurs chats. En plus on a beau leur  dire de passer en fourrière et d'y lasser une photo, ils s'obstinent à  téléphoner uniquement. Ce qui est certainement insuffisant pour les  chats non identifiés qui en outre se ressemblent souvent, surtout aux  yeux des employés qui en voient tellement qu'il doit leur être difficile de faire le lien avec les descriptions téléphoniques.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> merci Lily pour ces belles photos de Walou qui a l'air plus que sociable... adorable. . 
> c'était le n° 7 lui qui désespérait dans sa cage ???


Oui Mirabelle c'est bien lui
HS: boite d Héliums bien recuperée

----------


## SarahC

AVANT:



APRES:

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai appris aujourd'hui que ma petite Prunelle avait été gestante et avait perdu ses bébés... je comprends mieux pourquoi elle reste prostrée dans son panier. Pauvre puce...


La pauvre...... Tu m'étonnes!

L'autre maman de France81 est arrivée avec ses 4 BB mais là c'est direct véto car elle est pas bien et respire mal.
On espère qu'elle n'a pas encore un BB coincé ou autre....

----------


## partenaire77

Quelques nouvelles de la petite N° 37 -sans nom pour l'instant- qui est arrivée chez moi après le départ de Prunelle, prise en charge par Sidney 21.
Elle aussi est stressée et craintive, même si elle accepte de se nourrir.
Elle se laisse toucher sans réaction agressive mais est loin d'être en confiance.
Je vais la laisser un moment hors de sa cage et au calme en espérant qu'elle finisse par se rassurer.

----------


## SarahC

Elle a besoin d'un peu de temps mais c déjà bien qu'elle se laisse toucher!!

Pr les dernières news, la maman de France81 est hospitalisée, France va se mettre au biberonnage des petits.......
Elle a un GROS BB encore ds le ventre, et là, c'est chaud.... Espérons qu'elle le fasse, car une OP est risquée aussi, elle avait déjà un coryza en sortant dc ct déjà pas top, mais là c un peu l'angoisse....

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*45000 lectures de ce SOS semaine 16, allons nous réitérer en semaine 17 et les sauver aussi?*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...53#post1083053
*
LA LISTE A JOUR A ÉTÉ POSTÉE ET COMPLÉTÉE EN SOIRÉE!*

----------


## sydney21

Prunelle commence à se sentir mieux, non seulement elle avale plusieurs petites gamelles de pâtée par jour, mais cette nuit elle a vidé aussi son assiette de croquettes (qu'elle ne touchait pas depuis le départ quasiment).  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

ça évolue bien  ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci à toutes celles qui ont contribué à ces beaux sauvetages qui s'annonçaient mal .  :: 
Gros câlinous à tous les petits sortis d'affaire en espérant que la petite maman hospitalisée va s'en sortir.
Merci à Lilly pour la photo du petit 7 ce n'est plus le même chat.
Merci à Gaston pour la maman et les BB , à France pour la prise en charge de la maman hospitalisée et de ses BB ainsi qu'à Sydney pour la petite Prunelle.

----------


## partenaire77

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles Sidney21. ::

----------


## sydney21

J'ajoute que la miss se laisse bien caresser même si elle crachouille occasionnellement, j'espère entendre les premiers ronrons d'ici peu  ::

----------


## France81

pour ceux que cela interesse s il y en a....
la nuit a été très mauvaise pour la pauvre maman... les soins et injections n ont pas permis de la délivrer
elle a donc été opérée d urgence ce matin (afin de sortir le 5eme petit  bien trop gros) malgré son état respiratoire très critique !
elle se reveille a peine, tout doucement, tres faible.....

j irai lui rendre visite vers 15h avec ses 4 petits crapauds, auxquels elle est particulierement attachee....
de la laisser seule hier soir fut tres eprouvant.....elle a pousse des  hurlements lorsque je suis repartie avec ses bebes mais sans elle

quelques photos d eux, pour qu ils ne passent pas aux oubliettes une  fois partis (leurs chances de survie sont faibles vu l etat avance de  coryza de leur maman) :

3 males et 1 seule puce

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ils mangent bien quand meme au bib ou pas ?

----------


## Sév51

Merci *France* de t'occuper de ses 4 crevettes. Ils sont nés le 22 c'est ça ?
Même question que Chaperlipopette, ils acceptent de boire au bib ?
Je croise les doigts pour que la chatte se remette de son opération et de son coryza...
Bon courage  ::

----------


## France81

le noir et blanc est un morfale, il aspire comme un glouton directement tout seul !!! c est aussi le plus gros des 4

ils sont si freles que meme la plus petite tetine est encore trop grosse pour eux....donc distribution de lait maternise tant bien que mal a la seringue pour le moment !
ils restent vif, toniques.....de gentils bebes qui m ont laisse dormir 3 h d affilee cette nuit  :: 

la on part rendre visite a leur maman  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ils sont nés à un jour d'intervalle; mais là, le dernier est resté coincé....
France nous donnera des news de la pauvre maman, c'est rude pr ses petits là, et pr elle aussi.
C'est une très gentille maman très attachée et très "maman"... La co-voitureuse et la FA de transit me l'avaient déjà dit. 
J'espère malgré tout que tout le monde tiendra le coup....

----------


## corinne27

[QUOTE=France81;1084546]pour ceux que cela interesse s il y en a....
la nuit a été très mauvaise pour la pauvre maman... les soins et injections n ont pas permis de la délivrer
elle a donc été opérée d urgence ce matin (afin de sortir le 5eme petit  bien trop gros) malgré son état respiratoire très critique !
elle se reveille a peine, tout doucement, tres faible.....

j irai lui rendre visite vers 15h avec ses 4 petits crapauds, auxquels elle est particulierement attachee....
de la laisser seule hier soir fut tres eprouvant.....elle a pousse des  hurlements lorsque je suis repartie avec ses bebes mais sans elle

quelques photos d eux, pour qu ils ne passent pas aux oubliettes une  fois partis (leurs chances de survie sont faibles vu l etat avance de  coryza de leur maman) :

3 males et 1 seule puce     


Les petits sont très beaux, j'espère que ça va aller pour leur maman

----------


## Divine34

Arrffff pauvre minette..; j espere qu'elle va se remettre bien vite et que ses bb survivront au coryza... pas tout le temps marrant tout ca :: .. Merci France pour ce que vous faites pour eux ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je croise les doigts pour que la maman se remette vite.
Merci à toi France de t'occuper aussi bien de cette petite famille si touchante.

----------


## sydney21

> pour ceux que cela interesse s il y en a....


Bien sûr que cela nous intéresse de connaître le sort de cette petite famille ! Nous sommes nombreux à suivre les SOS fourrière et les nouvelles des chats sortis sont très attendues !

J'espère que tout ce petit monde va s'en sortir même si les bb et la maman sont très faibles, je pense très fort à eux et te souhaite beaucoup de courage car je sais que ce n'est pas la première fois que tu t'investis pour des cas difficiles comme celui là.
 ::

----------


## Rinou

Pauvre petite nénette. J'espère qu'elle va vite s'en sortir, ainsi que ses petits.
Merci France pour tout ce que tu fais et bon courage !  ::

----------


## Gaston

J'ai biberonné de jeunes chatons (9 biberons par jours au début) et ils s'en sont sortie....

N'oublie pas après le biberon de les nettoyer avec une éponge humide, comme la langue de leur maman, sur la tête et le haut du corp afin de déclencher le pipi/caca.....

Nous pensons très fort à cette petite puce...... 
Courage ma belle tu as une nounou qui  prend soins de tes petits alors bats toi pour eux

----------


## France81

je viens de rentrer avec les biboux

je fais vite car pas le moral du tout.....et que du coup les 4 crapauds ont faim et attendent leur bibi....

maman est au plus mal de chez mal.....honnetement je n y crois plus trop.
si cela ne tenait qu a moi je l aurais deja soulagee, mais l equipe veto dit qu elle a d infimes chances, il faut voir comment elle evolue au niveau respiratoire dans les 48/72 prochaines heures......


c est deja un miracle qu elle ait supporte l anesthesie dans son etat....
le petit 5eme etait donc bien mort dans son bide, deja totalement pourri....

maman n a meme pas trouve la force pour lever la tete quand on etait avec elle durant 1h30
son coryza/calci est tres violent, ne lui laisse aucun repit
son etat general est super faible apres tout ce qu elle vient de vivre avec beaucoup de courage
elle ne parvient toujours pas a respirer autrement que bouche entrouverte.......

elle reste donc hospitalisee et sous haute surveillance, en l attente d un miracle....ou pas

avec l equipe veto nous avons decide de ne pas lui laisser ses petits, car elle a deja bien assez a faire, serait sans doute bien embetee si elle devait les gerer en plus,et  n a de toute facon quasiment pas de lait pour les nourrir


*j ai pris des photos, je les mettrai peut etre tout a l heure....elles sont atroces de souffrances, très dures a regarder....j en pleure rien que de les avoir charge sur mon pc
*
*je lui ai promis de tout faire pour maintenir en vie ses 4 loustics, et qu elle devait absolument faire de meme de son cote !!!*
j avoue etre au plus bas moralement, je ne m attendais pas a cela en la sauvant....
en biberonnant les petits, ce n est pas pour eux que je le fais, (pardon et desolee pour ceux/celles que cet aveu va choquer) mais uniquement pour elle.... elle seule et son bien etre compte a mes yeux, elle est l essentiel !
* si par chance elle s en sort, je veux qu elle puisse connaitre la joie de les retrouver et de les couver, car malgre ses douleurs elle les aime d un amour si intense, comme je n en ai meme jamais vu !*

----------


## pistache69

.... Je ne sais pas quoi dire, c'est très dur pour la maman, les bébés, et vous gui "gérez" tout cela..

j'envoie donc une brassée d'ondes +++++++ vers vous, pour que le destin puisse vous sourire, ramener la maman à la vie et laisser vivre ses petits
Courage, et calins aux chatons et à la maman

----------


## corinne27

Plein de courage pour vous, les chatons et j espère que leur maman va s en sortir, mais surtout pas souffrir, c'est vraiment très triste

----------


## Divine34

::  ::  ::  Quelle tristesse ...  ::  ::  ::   et heureusement que vous l'avez sauvé sinon la pauvre n'aurait eu aucun espoir et ses loulous non plus... dans son malheur elle a la chance d'avoir croisé votre chemin... courage à vous et j espere de tout coeur qu'elle arrivera à remonter la pente..

----------


## chatperlipopette

Allez louloute tout le monde est avec toi. Ticharou a été une belle preuve de miracle alors j'ai envie d'y croire.

----------


## France81

merci pour elle...
ma veto est exceptionnelle et n a jamais laisse souffrir un animal
si elle tente le coup c est qu il existe une petite chance que maman chat remonte la pente.... il faut voir comment son etat va evoluer durant les 2 prochains jours.
elle a malheureusement cumule trop de malheurs et de gros soucis de sante en quelques jours : mise bas tres difficile en 2jours avec un petit pourri reste dedans + systeme immu affaiblit par un coryza/calci tres violent + peut etre asthmatique....
des chats non gestants avec un pareil calci/coryza j en ai deja eu, (marine pour celles qui se souviennent en mars 2011) mais la elle cumule tous les malheurs et maladies/soucis
*
jamais un animal ne m a autant touche qu elle, et pourtant depuis son sauvetage je n ai en tout et pour tout passe que 5h a ses cotes...cette jeune minette est simplement exceptionnelle !!!!*
j ai tant envie de croire en elle....mais je tremble de peur et suis deja en pleurs a l idee qu elle ne s en sorte pas


*voila les photos prises a la clinique cet aprem, je les mets toutes car pas la force de les trier....
elles sont dures a regarder....si un modo souhaite les mettre en spoiler (je n ai pas trouve comment faire !)*

malgre les apparences elle se bat de toutes ses forces, autant elle peine a respirer, autant elle ne cesse de ronronner et de pattouner .....

----------


## coch

hohlala !!! quelle horreur !!! avec le fétus mort, c'était l'empoisonement assuré question heures ou même de minutes, espérons que tout a été bien nettoyé et qu"elle ne fasse pas de septicémie. je croise les doigts pour elle et les petits, et pour France aussi car ça va pas être facile tout ça.... ::

----------


## Muriel P

Je croise les doigts pour cette maman qui lutte, et pense bien fort à France. Merci pour tout ce que tu fais pour elle !
Allez maman, continue de te battre, tes petits et ta nounou t'attendent !

----------


## Saga

A voir et à lire, c'est insoutenable, impossible de ne pas fondre en larmes...alors à vivre je n'imagine même pas... Une leçon de courage peu commun... Elle mérite tellement de s'en sortir cette maman... Avec mon petit bout de chat à côté, on se joint à toutes les bonnes ondes et plus encore... Allez allez, ce sauvetage doit bien finir...

----------


## Sév51

> malgre les apparences elle se bat de toutes ses forces, autant elle peine a respirer, autant elle ne cesse de ronronner et de pattouner...



*accroche-toi minette*

----------


## Charoline

Les photos sont poignantes...
France, bravo pour ce que vous faites pour cette maman et ses bébés !
Accroche toi petite minette, tes petits ont besoin de toi et ta nounou t'attend...

----------


## sydney21

France, ce n'est pas la première fois que tu traverses des épreuves difficiles, à chaque fois que je lis tes témoignages tellement touchants et remplis d'émotion les larmes se mettent à couler....

Je pense très très fort à cette maman chatte exceptionnelle, à ces bb qui méritent de grandir avec leur maman à leurs côtés et à toi qui doit supporter courageusement ces moments difficiles et j'espère que toutes les bonnes ondes ici réunies permettront de donner une issue positive à cette situation si dure à vivre.

----------


## invite 17

petite mere, il faut garder espoir, elle va se battre comme lune de miel et comme ticharou. je lui envois plein d'ondes positives et plein de courage pour France qui est en première ligne.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde*



Dans la foulée "good news", la minette qui avait eu un accouchement en fourrière cata avec utérus retourné...
Comme quoi qd on disait urgent car pas un endroit pr finir sa convalo....
Elle ne mange plus, on lui a posé une sonde aujourd'hui.....  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Dans la foulée "meilleures news", voici les sorties d'hier...**
Moins la minette 30 qui a voyagé à la place de la 27.* *


30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable*
 ::  _Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis._ *
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!*  :: 



Elle a des moufles pr éviter qu'elle ne s'ouvre sa cicatrice.... 

*
8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

*

Un peu trouillard, sans plus... 

*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

*Les noirs, pas motivés par la photo.... 



*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

*Nous ne verrons que ses fesses



En tout cas ils n'ont plus de marque aussi pelée sur la tête ou le nez, et du coup, difficile de dire qui est qui....
*

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 





Pas rassuré par le trajet, très maigre, un gentil pépé....

Son cou, il sera vu demain par le véto... 



*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

*Pas un méchant, il a failli se faire cat-napper par le co-voitureur...

----------


## mistigrette

NOUVELLES DE NOS 5 MOUSTACHUS SORTIS LE VENDREDI 20/4 :*
10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable* *baptisée MULLI
**11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable* *baptisée PASTILLE
**12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable* *baptisée GEISHA*
* 13)* *Mâle  gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable* *baptisé LAUREL*
*   14) Mâle  gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable* *baptisé HARDY*
Tous vont bien. seuls les 2 garçons vivaient ensemble mais la cohabitation ne se passe pas trop mal. laurel et hardy ne sont pas spécialement collés l'un à l'autre. tous sont de gentils chats, hardy est un peu timide mais est déjà sorti de sa cachette et s'est installé dans un dodo confortable.

PHOTOS DE NOS RESCAPÉS :

----------


## mistigrette

une petite dernière de laurel et hardy  ::  ex num 13 & 14 :

----------


## mistigrette

edit

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour ces news rassurantes!  ::

----------


## CARABAM

> *Je vais par contre retoucher vos dons fléchés, car il faut prendre en compte les assocs qui ont sortis ou vont sortir une partie de la liste, celle qui a dû garder la chatte avec hernie, sachant que nous raisonnons en "globalité", pour que je m'en sorte, mais surtout pr que les dons soient équitables, et en plus, comme on a sauvé tous ceux qu'on a pu, on retombe sur nos pattes si on raisonne en "SOS global".* 
> 
> 
> *100 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC) *sans reçu
> 
> **=> Iront à l'assoc qui a cédé des chats déjà à jour de tout et stérilisés à une assoc, car elle en prend plusieurs de la listes, dont le chat à soucis de peau.* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EST IL possible de verser 50e pour chacun des chats  sortis 15 et 24  et les autres 50e à la pauvre minette 3 restée à la fourriere; Cela pourrait l'aider à trouver une assos.......Cela me conviendrait bien!

----------


## SarahC

La chose est que là, on va avoir X factures assez costauds, et que si je répartis ne serait ce que ce qui reste, je répartis en fonction des besoins, pr que chaque chat ait qqch, car certains n'ont rien du tout en promesse et méritent tout autant d'avoir eu la vie sauve, sans considération de dons au départ, ce que personne ne fait, ceci dit, sauf cas lourd, où là c'est légitime aussi. 

J'ai pr habitude de répartir au plus juste, en essayant bien entendu de respecter la volonté de base, à savoir "reçu fiscal", et d'essayer, je dis bien essayer, de respecter les dons fléchés. Pour 24, hospitalisé, je dirais que cela coule de source, pour le 3 aussi, mais pr la bleue, ça concernerait la semaine suivante. Je ne reporte pas les dons en principe car je mise un peu sur les promesses faites chaque semaine en raisonnant à terme en globalité, et non en chats, car pr les assocs qui en ont sortis pleins, ou celles avec chats en soins, etc, le coup peut être difficile. 

Virginiedu95 a des dons par ailleurs, elle me laisse par exemple "ses dons" pr les assocs en ayant plus besoin.
Cyrano a pris en charge une chatte qui part finalement ailleurs, car elle a le malade, et récupère du coup celle avec sonde, etc. France81 a eu la mauvaise surprise que l'on connait, etc. 

Difficile de prévoir de suite comment répartir, on ne peut jamais répartir plus que ce qu'on a, et je ne peux pas rien donner aux assocs, chacune reçoit "un peu", mais il est clair aussi que ces dons sont bien des COUPS DE POUCE et non des fonds qui seraient des "dus", on fait avec ce qu'on a, si on a, c'est super, si on a pas, on fait sans; ma foi. 

C'est aussi la raison pr laquelle, une fois les chats fléchés sauvés je tente de calculer pr que tous aient qqch, sachant que le chat ciblé au départ est parfois dans le lot, ou pas. 

Comme vous parliez de (voire 150  si 2 pris en charge) et qu'on avait plusieurs asso qui en prenaient plusieurs, j'ai déduis, peut-être à tord, que je pourrais inclure cela ds le calcul, si j'ai mal compris, aucun souci. 

En revanche, vous pouvez tout à fait reporter votre don pr la bleue si vous le souhaitez, sur la semaine 17.
Malheureusement, un don est un encouragement, mais n'a aucune garantie de résultats. Par contre, à ce moment là, je vous invite à le noter sur le SOS de la semaine en cours, et j'ôte votre don ici pour la bleue.

Dites moi simplement. Si jamais vous voulez voir comment je fonctionne, vous pourrez remonter mon historique, et vous verrez un peu la façon de fonctionner. Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut de ses dons, vous faites comme vous voulez, simplement, mettez moi un petit mot ici, et surtout un nouveau sur le sujet SEM 17 si report. Merci à vous.

----------


## CARABAM

OK pour 100 E pour le sauvetage de la semaine derniere que vous répartissez comme vous le faites d'habitude......Et je vais poster de suite les 50e pour la minette restée à la fourriere.....
Merci pour tout
Par contre j'attends votre feu vert pour effectuer le paiement? c'est la 1ere fois que je le fais sur rescue ou alors je verse le montant directement aux assos?

----------


## sydney21

Les assos concernées vous contacteront par MP lorsque Sarah aura fait la répartition des dons.

----------


## SarahC

Je ferai le pointage en fin de semaine, max.

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

**30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour le 7* *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour la 12 avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, *pour les urgences sans reçu 
**30 * de TROCA *pour les urgences avec reçu**
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°4 avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°6 avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°26 avec ou sans reçu**30 * de Faraday* sans reçu**
50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *pr minette av hernie* *sans reçu*
*20 * de Mirabelle94 *pour le 33 avec ou sans reçu
15 * de lorris *avec reçu
100 * de Carabam *pour le 3 ou 15 ou 24 avec reçu 

**TOTAL: 365 

**Merci de recompter après moi!
*

----------


## sydney21

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

**30 €* de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour le 7* *avec reçu*
*30 €* de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour la 12 avec reçu*
*10 €* de Tiffany52, *pour les urgences sans reçu 
**30 €* de TROCA *pour les urgences avec reçu**
**15 €* de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°4 avec ou sans reçu*
*15 €* de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
*10 €* de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°6 avec ou sans reçu
**10 €* de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°26 avec ou sans reçu
**30 €* de Faraday* sans reçu**
50 €* de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *pr minette av hernie* *sans reçu*
*20 €* de Mirabelle94 *pour le 33 avec ou sans reçu
15 €* de lorris *avec reçu
100 €* de Carabam *pour le 3 ou 15 ou 24 avec reçu 

**TOTAL: 365 €

Le compte est bon ! je remets le tableau car don de faraday zappé sinon*

----------


## Lady92

France, de tout coeur avec toi... Pleins de bonnes ondes a la maman et ses bebes.
Je veux y croire... Lune de miel, semaine 13, etait dans un tres triste etat, tres proche de celui de maman, et pourtant elle pattounait, ronronnait... J ai pris des photos pendant le covoit (que je n ai jamais mises tant je les trouvais indecentes)... Apres cela, elle a encore cumule catastrophes sur catastrophes et pourtant la depuis quelques jours sa FA commence a percevoir une lueur au bout du tunnel...
Maman et ses bb seront les miracules de la semaine 16.
Il faut y croire... Courage France, meme si c est tres tres difficile.

----------


## France81

*Je suis super contente de voir la papy "pouilleux" enfin sorti !
et tous les autres aussi, le rouquin timide est vraiment magnifique !!!*

Merci a toutes, tous, pour vos gentils messages de soutien....
je repondrai plus en details dans quelques heures....la les 4 petits sont enfin au lit, pour je l espere au moins 4h de répit avant le bib suivant
ils petent le feu, sont tres actifs, turbulents....pourvu que ca dure !

a mon dernier appel a la clinique ce soir maman chat allait un peu mieux, elle avait la force de s asseoir dans sa cage
demain elle va passer d autres examens, dont des radios pulmonaires.

Desolee, vraiment, si les photos de maman chat ont choques certaines personnes, moi meme je ne m y fais pas et ai l impression d avoir photographie un cadavre lorsque je les visionne.....mais elle refletent malheureusement la realite de son triste etat.
j ai bcp hesite a les mettre ici, mais je pense que le plus dur c est elle qui le vit actuellement, et que nous toutes pouvons bien etre en mesure de supporter ces quelques cliches, malgre l horreur et la tristesse qu ils degagent...

j espere de tout coeur que tout comme pour ticharou et lune de miel, bientot le plus dur sera derriere elle.
je n ai jamais poste pour eux, mais ai suivi avec attention dans l ombre leurs mesaventures....
d ailleurs maman chat me fait beaucoup penser a lune de miel (ou a la pauvre minette a l uterus retourne sortie cette semaine)

ce qui m inquiete le plus c est la maman actuellement, et le fait qu elle ai cumule petit pourri dans le bide + calci/coryza
l un ou l autre j ai deja vecu....mais les 2 en meme temps c est hard, d ou mon angoisse terrible pour elle


j espere revenir avec de bonnes nouvelles demain, et que tous les autres rescapes surtout se portent eux aussi bien !
*
dans les moments difficiles, de lire les bonnes nouvelles de ses ex compagnons d infortune reconforte bcp et mets du baume au coeur*

----------


## France81

*nouvelles de fin de matinee :*

Maman respire toujours aussi mal et difficilement
elle est donc a present placee constament sous caisson a oxygene....
les vetos lui ont fait un transit******machintruc, (je connais pas ce genre d examens) cela consiste a lui faire prendre une sorte de pate blanchatre pour voir ce qui pourrait bloquer dans l estomac et cpgnie ....
la detresse respiratoire semble provenir du ventre......mais hier lors de l operation ils n ont rien vu ni trouve d anormal.....et excepte le petit pourri a l interieur, le reste n etait pas catastrophique et plutot "joli"

a son arrivee chez moi c est aussi ce que j avais vite constate : elle avait des spasmes abdominaux, convulsait du ventre gueule ouverte.... mais la le petit a ete retire, tout est bien nettoye....donc je ne comprends pas trop et cela m inquiete quelque peu

elle doit passer ses radios cet aprem, j en saurais donc plus ce soir, je l espere....

les 4 crapulos eux vont tres bien !!!
reveil en fanfare ce matin, tous aggripes dans mes cheveux, affames !
ces petits monstres sont decidement trop degourdis et debrouillards pour leur age.....*je ne sais plus dans quoi les "contenir" pour etre un peu plus tranquille et sans danger pour eux

si quelqu un a une idee ?

- haut carton deja essaye : c est la 1ere fois qu on me fait le coup.........mais l un d entre eux parvient aisement a en sortir en s aggripant et en se servant de sa fratrie pour grimper ( une sorte de courte echelle)
- cage a barreaux : trop dangereux vu leur petite taille*

bref, du coup ces 4 petits morpions d amour squattent allegrement et sans vergogne mon lit, lui meme entoure de multiples couvertures et plaids en cas de chute

le principal souci dans ce squattage etant qu' ils font pipi et popo deja tout seuls !!!!!!!
et de preference sur le frangin ou la frangine, evidement hein....ce serait beaucoup moins drole sinon....  :: 
oui oui je sais, ils ont pourtant que 3jours, donc c est juste dingue !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Un parc bb avec des filets très sérrés ( aucun risque d'étranglement )?

----------


## France81

merci chaperli !

j y avais pense....mais simple question :

ce se nettoie bien ensuite un parc ?
je veux dire.....je peux le laver, javeliser sans souci ?

j ai un maxizoo pres de chez moi, je peux toujours aller y faire un tour cet aprem pour voir s ils en vendent des pas trop grands
car le souci c est que ma chambre ne fait que 11m, avec un lit de 2 sur 2 et une immense penderie....donc je n ai vraiment plus beaucoup de place au sol

----------


## Charoline

Contente de savoir que les 4 bb sont en pleine forme
Ils sont l'air drôlement dégourdis...
La maman continue à se battre, courage !!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui le bas est plastifie et ca ne craint pas la javel donc aucun soucis.

----------


## pacopanpan

> Desolee, vraiment, si les photos de maman chat ont choques certaines personnes, moi meme je ne m y fais pas


 pour moi ce ne sont pas les photos le plus dur mais tes explications , toute cette souffrance  de maman chat ainsi que la tienne que tu exprime de façon si intense , ton desespoir et ton impuissance face a son etat , la lecture se fait difficilement a cause des yeux brouillés de larmes

il faut qu'elle remonte ,qu'elle guerisse parce que je suis certaine qu'elle te rendra au centuple tout l'amour et la tendresse que tu donne a ses bébés ,tout l'amour et le temps que tu lui donne

allez petite maman tu as encore beaucoup a donner a ceux qui t'aiment

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Courage petite maman chat tes bébés et ta nounou t'attendent. Bats toi pour eux !

France, ton récit m'a profondément touché. L'histoire de cette minette m'a émue au larmes. 
Je veux croire à un miracle pour cette petite famille !

----------


## France81

*ah et j ai oublie de vous dire : depuis ce matin la souricette et le bebe roux et blanc ont tous deux un oeil ouvert !!!
a 3/4 jours de vie........sont en avance sur tout je vous dis !!!* *je vais faire quelques photos cet aprem*...
*et en plus bebe roux et blanc a pousse ses 1ers et tres tres puissants ronrons de bonheur cette nuit !!!!
comme tous les roux, c est un futur grand calinou d amour celui la !!!*  :: 

bon sinon je viens de me prendre enfin le temps d examiner en détail les papiers de Maman.
Gros coup de cafard en plus et grosse colere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

d apres ce que je lis cette puce aurait ete abandonnee la bas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
manquant de sommeil et ayant les idees tres embrouillees, j ai de suite tel en masque au numéro de telephone laisse afin de verifier......... et c est bien un particulier

j avais tellement de sanglots dans la gorge que j ai pas pu prononcer un seul mot et lui ai donc raccroche au nez.....
j ose esperer que ce n est pas son ancien proprio, mais plutot que cette personne l a trouve errante dehors et depose en fourriere....
mais bon, intuition perso, et vu la mega sociabilite et gentillesse de maman, j y crois pas trop.......

je me permettrai de recontacter cette personne d ici quelques jours, une fois que je serais plus calme et zen.....histoire de savoir la vérité, de donner des news de maman.......mais je sais deja que si c est bien un abandon, peu importe la raison, (deces , maison de retraite....) j aurais beaucoup de mal a garder mon calme et a rester diplomate et polie face a de tels co******ds !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mirabelle94

Merci France81 pour les nouvelles de cette petite famille. 
J'espère  vraiment que la maman pourra se remettre rapidement et retrouver ses  petits. c'est triste qu'elle ait dû en être séparée même si je comprends  bien qu'il n' y avait pas le choix. Elle me rappelle ma première  minette qui s'appelait Daisy. Pauvre petite elle n'avait pas mérité  toute cette souffrance.
Contente par contre de savoir que les petits sont, eux, en bonne forme. 
Quant à ceux qui l'ont déposée en fourrière, ce sont de gros Sal...s ! j'espère que ça ne leur portera pas chance. 
Courage à la puce et bonne continuation aux petits.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu as d'autres nouvelles ?

----------


## radis

pour les mini-monstres en accueil, j'avais trouve un parc de ce genre. le "toit" est un filet qui avec une fermeture eclair, donc c'est  anti-evasion par le haut ! celui en photo est le modele de Zoo plus.
(bon, il faut avouer, le sol, pour etre facilement detachable et lavable, est solidaire du tour par des velcros, sur le mien en tout cas, et quand ils sont plus grands, et vraiment fripouilles, ils se carapatent par le fond ... ).

j'espere que ca ira pour la maman chat ...

----------


## fina_flora

des nouvelles de la maman et des chatons France?
je suis de tout coeur avec toi et TA petite famille France
j'attends des nouvelles et je prie pour que l'état de TA ou NOTRE maman s'améliore de minutes en minutes, d'heure en heures, de jour en jours

----------


## France81

oui, des news qui sont pour le moins "etranges"
je ne sais meme pas si elles sont plutot bonnes ou mauvaises

maman chat est "legerement" plus vive que ce matin, elle ne se degrade pas (enfin encore heureux qu elle se degrade pas....mise a part morte je vois pas comment elle peut etre plus mal qu en ce moment punaise !) mais son etat reste tres inquietant et preoccupant....elle est toujours sous caisson, perf constante et compagnie
elle n arrive tjrs pas a respirer bouche fermee

elle a passe tous les examens possible ce jour, et a de multiples reprises.....
l equipê veto attends ce soir l avis d un specialiste en imagerie au cas ou elle aurait loupe un truc sur les multiples radios faites ce jour...

*on ne sait tjrs pas pourquoi mamam chat est en detresse respiratoire depuis lundi, mais avons pu ecarter plusieurs pathologies et maladies:

typhus ecarte/ pif seche ou humide aussi/ pas de lymphome / pas d infections / pas de septicemie / pas de lesions ni de virus qui attaque ses voies respiratoires/ rien qui bloque, pas de bouchon
*
- sa temperature est toujours bonne : elle oscille entre 38.3 et 38.6
- echo ok : tous ses organes sont d aspects normaux
- 4 tests sur les 7 necessaires pour diagnostiquer a 99% une pif seche ou humide ont ete effectues : les 4 sont tous bons (rapport A/G, taux de globuline, albumine et mesure des anticorps de coronavirus) et ecartent totalement ce scenario
- bochimie et numeration formule : tout est parfait : uree, crea, foie et tout..... une legere anemie (autant en sang qu en liquide) mais rien d affolant. son taux de GB est a peine eleve, idem, c est normal vu l ope d urgence pour sortir le petit mort hier matin.
- radio des poumons et de l abdomen faites toutes les 2h depuis 8h ce matin : RAS. Ses poumons sont nickels, aucune lesion, pas de pneumonie, pas d epanchements, pas de pneumothorax....rien qui explique sa difficulte a respirer
- test fiv/felv refait et de nouveau negatif : en milieu de journee l hypothese qu elle etait sans doute felv declare en agonie a ete soulevee (j avais oublie de leur dire que maman avait deja ete testee)
- le transitbarit a souleve une piste : a 20h le liquide injecte n etait toujours pas ressorti de son rectum, mais encore "en parcours" dans son transit..........
depuis dimanche elle n a ni urine, ni fait popo........
bref, tout son systeme digestif est quasi en repos, il fonctionne toujours mais de maniere anormalement ralentie....pourquoi ? cela reste un mystere pour le moment !!!
les radios faites de son systeme digestif sont pas top car Maman chat est remplie de gaz, d air.......(on la dirait toujours gestante, ce qui m avait deja frappe lundi des son arrivee)
cet air comprime le diaphragme ce qui reduit fortement sa capacite pulmonaire (ou l inverse j ai un doute)

bref, sa detresse respiratoire provient de son transit, des intestins....
le petit mort pourri etait un probleme, mais rien a voir avec ses soucis pour respirer.......elle continue de "convulser" des intestins

vers 20h elle etait sous haute surveillance car vermifugee, sous perf afin qu elle tienne si possible le choc a cause des toxines liberees par certains vers
le transi barit truc ne revele aucun bouchon dans son systeme digestif pour le moment....et c est bien la le souci !!!
bref, la seule hypothese ce soir c est que cette puce est blindee de chez blindee de chez blindee de vers......qui ont forme un enorme bouchon et sont en train de la tuer......
le hic c est que ces saloperies en mourrant libere des toxines mortelles si trop nombreux.........

bref, je sais meme plus si je dois esperer qu elle soit "verreuse" .....(parce que si c est ca je pense que vu les degats deja engendres c est bien trop tard pour la sauver) ou que ce soit autre chose........mais quoi alors ?!

l equipe veto continue de faire des radios abdominales et pulmonaires toutes les 2h par precaution
elle est sous tout : caisson a oxygene, perfusion, antibios, diurretiques et j en oublie surement encore...........

tous les examens possibles ont ete faits, voir refaits plusieurs fois  pour certains pour reverifier, et aucun n explique vraiment pourquoi  elle est en detresse respiratoire........
on ne lache pas l affaire pour autant, l equipe veto doit se reunir et faire appel a des confreres, mais pour ma part la c est bon, j ai plus aucun espoir

j irai la voir demain entre midi et 14h si elle est toujours la (la j en suis malade de chagrin, j ai deja peur de recevoir un appel ou d apprendre le pire en appelant demain matin)

----------


## France81

les seules infos en plus que j ai sont celles de sa fiche fourriere ou il est note le jour de son abandon :

- gestante, infestee de tenia, coryza, traitee au vithaminte le 10/04

----------


## Rinou

Pffff, vraiment lamentable ....
Pauvre petite nénette.
C'est toujours avec appréhension que je viens lire les nouvelles, en espérant qu'elles soient bonnes.
De tout coeur avec toi France. ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pas de perforation intestinale ?

----------


## France81

> Pas de perforation intestinale ?


ton idee me prait tres pertinente chaperli !!!!!

mais ils l auraient vu avec les radios nan ?
le liquide injecte se serait repandu je pense ?

la une perforation expliquerait tout..........mais perforee comment ? par quoi ?
je veux dire elle a ete amenee le 10/04 en fourriere.....si c etait ca elle aurait pas tenu 15jours ainsi ou bien ?
et depuis sa sortie je vois vraiment pas comment cela aurait pu se produire.....


ta theorie collerait je pense, mais pffffffffff..........ca voudrait dire qu elle doit a nouveau etre operee, donc anesthesiee ?!

je vais leur en parler des demain matin

----------


## SarahC

Je suis de près et suis de tout coeur avec vous, au sens France, maman, et les petits cochons.... 

Le chat qui est sorti malade et hospi est sorti, celui de l'endroit 2....

La minette de l'endroit 1 a sa sonde, on croise les doigts.

L'écaille est devenue super sympa, car avant bof bof, elle a même une touche adoption déjà!

Et le pépé de 11 ans est allé chez le véto, pas de teigne, allergie aux puces, ou alimentaire!
Et lui aussi a déjà une piste.
Il est SUPER sympa, était déjà castré, d'où le triangle ds l'oreille.
Il est super cool, il est tellement love qu'il suffit de lui faire "coucou" d'une voix enjouée, il se roule de suite ds sa cage et fait des câlins, il est MEGA love, par contre, en photo, il bouge tellement, impossible à part en flou!

----------


## France81

*oh c est genial pour eux !
et le papinou qu a deja une touche, c est fantastique !!!!!*


pour terminer sur une note un peu plus joyeuse, quelques photos des 4 morpions prises ce jour....
ils dorment pas beaucoup, enfin pas assez a mon gout  :: 
sont petre encore aveugles et sourds mais ils ont un sacre radar niveau odorat

chaplin a ouvert son 2eme oeil ce soir !
et le dernier cordon ombilical, celui de "mini chester le cradoc et morfale" est tombe.

avec la souricette on a fait un coeur a coeur.....dur dur de pas fondre alors que je m etais jure de surtout pas ceder....
vous verrez, compare a ses frangins elle est vraiment une mini puce

----------


## SarahC

Ils adorent cela, et ça les rassure le coeur à coeur, donc te gêne pas pour le défilé dans le bustier!

----------


## SarahC

A ce propos, opération "bouillote", si vous en avez une molle, France81 peut être preneuse!!  :: 
Elle est bien équipée avec sac à chat et nounous en peluche mais si jamais, je pose la question!

----------


## France81

> Ils adorent cela, et ça les rassure le coeur à coeur, donc te gêne pas pour le défilé dans le bustier!




ouais, enfin le souci chez moi c est qu y a vraiment pas grand chose dans le bustier pour les soutenir et les empecher de glisser jusqu a mon bide  ::  ::  :: 

hola je dois etre fatiguee....je capte pas le sens de ton 2d message la.... :: 
la j utilise comme bouillote des bouteilles plastiques de 0.50cl car aussi surprenant que cela puisse paraitre elles gardent l eau bouillante chaude bien plus lgtps
j ai une bouillote molle........mais que se refroidit bien plus vite et en plus pue le plastoc !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tout ne se voit pas a la radio malheureusement. La perforation peut etre une simple fissure au debut puis s ouvrir par la suite ce qui expliquerait pourquoi elle ne fait pas ses besoins. mais effectivement avec ce probleme tu ne vis pas comme ca pendant des lustres. Ca fait comme une sorte d empoisonnememt a la longue.

----------


## Lilly1982

Des nouvelles de Walou alias la vache

Hier, je l'ai emmené chez le véto car yeux très sales et très rouges.  :: 
Il a donc une conjonctivite purulente. Il a eu 3 injections : 1 tolfédine (anti-inflammatoire), 1 duphapen (antibiotique) et 1 estocelan (antispasmodique). Il a de l'ophtalon pour 8 à 10 jours, du canikur pro jusqu'à la fin de la seringue et on continue le felidiarix pendant encore 2 jours (5 jours de traitement au total). Il est toujours sous croquettes E.N. de Purin*.

Il est très simple à soigner à part le canikur que j'étale sur l'intérieur de ses pattes avant ( mais pour le coup, c'est peut-être moi qui ne suis pas douée lol  :: )

Il aura une injection de tolfédine demain.

Et ce matin, j'ai eu la surprise de trouver dans la litière une crotte qui ne ressemblait pas à la "danette" qu'il nous fait depuis vendredi, j'étais trop contente. On devient bizarre quand on s'occupe de ces chats, je m'extasie sur une crotte très molle mais qui s'éloigne du liquide habituel  ::  

@France81, je suis de tout coeur avec toi, et même si je n'interviens pas, je suis de très près les mésaventures de Maman Chat. Pleins de bonnes ondes pour vous.

----------


## Biloba

La petite à droite sur cette bannière à atterri chez moi. Je l'ai appelée Héra et j'en ai donné des nouvelles il y a quelques pages. Sa gestation avance, la naissance devrait avoir lieu d'ici la fin de cette semaine, mais difficile d'être sûre. Elle est en "isolation" dans la chambre de ma fille, car très craintive, nous souhaitons la protéger des incursions de l'autre chat accueilli et de notre chienne. Elle s'apprivoise doucement, a commencé à ronronner et à m'offrir son bidon à carresser, même s'il faut que je m'allonge sur le sol pour atteindre le fond de penderie où est elle installée. Mange, boit, utilise la litiere, très propre et douce, très jolie aussi à mes yeux.

----------


## SarahC

> 



Mais encore?

----------


## Biloba

> Mais encore?


Fausse manoeuvre, SarahC, je voulais mettre le texte après la bannière, tant pis !

----------


## SarahC

D'accord!  ::

----------


## Biloba

Avec Héra, j'ai accueilli Hélios, qui ne mangeait plus et avait un coryza et la diarrhée. Coryza quasiment guéri, diarrhée idem, reprend du poids. Toujours aussi câlin, on sent néanmoins qu'il a repris des forces, car il réclame à sortir sur le balcon, commence à essayer d'attrapper des lumières ou des moucherons et "attaque" la chienne, qui n'apprécie pas du tout. 
Il sera tout à fait requinqué d'ici 1 semaine ou 2, je pense, mais aura besoin de compagnons de jeux, car encore jeune (8 mois) et plein d'amitié. Très beaux yeux, commence à beaucoup "bavarder".

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Alala je croise tout ce que je peux croiser pour Maman chat.
Faites qu'elle s'en sorte, cette minette est très courageuse.

Si France était en Région parisienne j'aurai pu lui prêter pour les petits un coussin chauffant de ce type : http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chats/conva...uffant-sf7579/

----------


## Rinou

Merci pour les nouvelles Biloba !

----------


## Saga

Des bonnes nouvelles aussi du côté du petit mâle *35*, enfin ex35 puisque fraichement rebaptisé Grisbi dit "Gri Gri" (pour le rappeler en cas de grosses c..... en vue :: ). Il a pris son rythme de croisière entre les nuits de folie (normal, besoin de se défouler) et les journées farniente, n'a plus de diarrhées depuis mardi/mercredi, est passé de petit mangeur à gros mangeur et est intarissable niveau parlote... Il en a des choses à dire ce petit bonhomme... Hyper attachant, hyper glue...Bref un petit coeur à prendre...

Les dernières news du gremlins  :: 



On zonde toujours avec espoir pour la maman et la minette sous sonde aussi...

----------


## sydney21

Il est trop craquant  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Trop mignon ! Il n'est pas commun, et a un regard terrible !  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

Super mignon effectivement ! le minou d 'amour  ::

----------


## Sév51

*France* comment va ta minette ces soir...
Les 4 crevettes sont toujours aussi vives ? Tu as trouvé un parc ?

----------


## Lilly1982

Walou, la vache normande, est une crème (c'est le cas de le dire  :: ). Je lui ai fait son injection d'anti-inflammatoire ce matin, ça l'a fait ronronner  ::  . Il est vraiment très gentil et très très beau... comme tous  :: 
Par contre, au niveau des selles, même s'il y a eu un petit mieux hier (juste 1 seul), on est tout de suite revenu à la Danette  :: . Il est sous félidiarix depuis lundi soir (2cachets 2fois/jour) et ça aurait dû s'améliorer. 

Monsieur Walou rejoint sa FA ce soir.

----------


## Lilly1982

> *France* comment va ta minette ces soir...
> Les 4 crevettes sont toujours aussi vives ? Tu as trouvé un parc ?



*France*, des nouvelles ?  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

> Walou, l.../...Par contre, au niveau des selles, même s'il y a eu un petit mieux hier (juste 1 seul), on est tout de suite revenu à la Danette . Il est sous félidiarix depuis lundi soir (2cachets 2fois/jour) et ça aurait dû s'améliorer. 
> 
> Monsieur Walou rejoint sa FA ce soir.


En donnant, en parallèle du félidiarix, de l'intésyl ou du fortiflora ça aide la flore intestinale à se rééquilibrer (car le félidiarix détruit pas mal la flore).

----------


## Lilly1982

> En donnant, en parallèle du félidiarix, de l'intésyl ou du fortiflora ça aide la flore intestinale à se rééquilibrer (car le félidiarix détruit pas mal la flore).


Il est aussi sous Canikur, une sorte d'ultra-levure en pâte pour poilus.

----------


## Biloba

La petite Héra est en train de mettre bas dans sa penderie bien-aimée, mais à côté de l'endroit qu'on lui avait aménagé avec couverture et alèze. Donc, c'est direct sur les pyjamas de ma fille ! Des détails plus tard et des photos si on peut en faire sans stresser ce petit monde.

HERA

----------


## lorris

De tout coeur avec maman chat et France.

----------


## radis

j'espere que ce n'est pas mauvais signe de ne pas avoir de nouvelles ...

----------


## Lilly1982

> La petite Héra est en train de mettre bas dans sa penderie bien-aimée, mais à côté de l'endroit qu'on lui avait aménagé avec couverture et alèze. Donc, c'est direct sur les pyjamas de ma fille ! Des détails plus tard et des photos si on peut en faire sans stresser ce petit monde.


Elle a été vaccinée en fourrière?

----------


## jajane

Les nouvelles de maman chat sont sur le blog de France  Chatsmoureux ......

----------


## Sév51

> Les nouvelles de maman chat sont sur le blog de France  Chatsmoureux ......


ici ==> http://www.chatsmoureux.fr/  ::

----------


## sydney21

RIP jolie Chamade...

Une chance dans tous tes malheurs est d'être tombée sur France qui prendra grand soin de tes bb, je croise les doigts pour qu'ils soient assez forts pour grandir et mener une vie heureuse malgré l'absence de leur maman.

----------


## Lady92

Quelqu un peut il raconter ce qu il se passe sur le blog, je n y ai pas acces!

----------


## Lady92

Oh non, que s est il passe?  qu avait elle finallement?

----------


## virginiedu95

Je suivais l'histoire de la maman et de ses bébés dans l'ombre, je suis vraiment écoeurée, encore une pauvre minette morte à cause de la bêtise humaine enfin je ne m'étalerai pas sur le sujet !
Merci mille fois à france pour ce que tu as fait pour chamade et pour ses bébés, il faut que les petits bouts se battent en mémoire de leur maman ...

----------


## sydney21

J'espère que France ne m'en voudra pas de reporter ici ses propos :




> jeudi 26 avril, 22h: 
> 
> Je vais faire très bref : Les 4 bébés sont définitivement orphelins, le coeur de Maman Chamade s'est arrete de battre à jamais vers 20h30. Assisté de l' équipe vétérinaire (qui nous a contacté en urgence pour nous demander l' autorisation de la délivrer), nous avons accompagné Chamade au mieux pour son dernier souffle, lui promettant de tout faire pour sauver ses petits, pour que sa mort, ce sacrifice maternel, ne soit pas vain. 
> 
> Grâce à  une spécialiste en imagerie médicale, cette nuit le diagnostic , la cause de son état a été découverte, et bien que gravissime, l espoir restait cependant encore permis. 
> 
> Chamade était atteinte d une  cardiomyopathie, et infestée, rongée de l intérieur de vers. (taux a 18.6 au lieu des 1.5%)
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Lilly1982

Put*** fais ch***

Toutes mes pensées vont vers France qui a soutenu Chamade dans ces moments très difficiles. 

RIP exceptionnelle Chamade

----------


## CathyMini

Je suis infiniment triste d'apprendre la mort de cette douce maman  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Poignant.......C'est le seul mot qui me vient.

----------


## Muriel P

Difficile de retenir ses larmes... Je ressens une très grande tristesse pour Chamade et pour France. Pauvre petite mère. Je suis dégoutée de l'injustice des choses...  ::

----------


## Charoline

C'est vraiment trop triste.... et trop injuste...
Merci à France d'avoir été là pour elle et d'être maintenant là pour ses petits qui vont grandir sans leur maman...

----------


## Rinou

C'est les yeux brouillés de larmes que j'apprends la triste nouvelle.
Pauvre petite maman, si courageuse ... On avait pourtant tant espéré qu'elle s'en sorte.
Merci France pour tout ce que tu as fait, et aussi de lui avoir permis de revoir ses petits qui comptaient tant pour elle.
Je pense que grâce à toi elle est partie en paix, rassurée de les savoir en vie, avec toi.
Je te souhaite bon courage et espère de tout cur que les bébés aillent bien.   ::

----------


## momo

C est le coeur tres sérré que je viens dire "au revoir" à cette petite maman courage.
MERCI France d avoir ete là jusqu au bout pour elle et de prendre soin de ses petits bébés.
Je hais tellement les "monstres" qui abandonnent ces petits etres exceptionnels.

----------


## corinne27

RIP petit ange...

----------


## aliceg

Comme beaucoup je suivais dans l'ombre...On ne s'y habitue jamais.
Courage France, elle l'aura bien mérité son petit bout de paradis.

----------


## pacopanpan

au paradis des jolies mamans la vie lui sera plus douce, 

ses petits ont trouvé une bien bonne nounou ,


une grosse pensée a maman courageuse partie trop tot  ::

----------


## honey_caramel

*3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 
Ce bout de chou restera chez moi jusqu'à lundi, avant de prendre le train pour Bordeaux. 


    Par contre, ses yeux coulent encore + blessure à la patte arrière. Je lui ai mis des gouttes pour les yeux. Pour la patte, ca saignait pas mal, j'ai mis de l'antiseptique mais il ne me laisse pas panser la blessure. Quelqu'un peut me donner des conseils pour sa blessure ? 
edit : C'est bon, Venise vient de m'appeler. 

 Niveau caractère c'est une CREME !  ::  Il est très gourmand, ronronne tout le temps, est plutôt bavard et met sa tête dans ma main. Quand je le caresse, il fait du pétrissage sur le carrelage  :Smile:  Trop mignon !

----------


## coch

uue grosse pensée pour France....une belle croisière pour Chamade au royaume des pirates. ::

----------


## Divine34

je suivais la convalescence de Chamade depuis le début... ce n'est qu'aprés avoir essuyé mes yeux plusieurs fois que j'ai pu arriver à la fin du post.. et c'est la gorge serrée que je répond.. pauvre maman chat si courageuse.. courage France et merci pour tout ce que tu as fait pour elle, elle savait que tu t'occupais de ses bébés et a pu partir appaisée de ce côté là...j espere que les petiots triendront le coup....
tout ca a cause de la co.....rie humaine !!
 rip petit ange...une étoile a rejoint le ciel

----------


## Biloba

Des pensées pour ces petits qui n'auront pas la chance de ceux d'Héra, nés hier en bonne santé malgré sa vaccination en fourrière. Tout s'est bien passé, ils sont trois tous différents, qui piaulent et têtent. La maman a complètement changé, se laisse approcher et caresser, comme si toute la patience de cette semaine passée avait porté ses fruits. J'ai pu la prendre dans mes bras, elle s'est spontanément mise sur le dos pour se faire gratouiller le ventre et a laissé approcher Hélios (recueilli en même temps) et Duna, notre chienne. Elle est cependant bien à l'abri dans la penderie, porte de la chambre fermée. Héra est très douce, de plus en plus attachante. Une seule photo, car je ne parviens pas à importer les autres. Je ferai une nouvelle tentative plus tard.

----------


## SarahC

Le lot quotidien des SOS est celui là, des vies que l'on tente de sauver et contre lesquelles le destin s'acharne comme pour la pauvre minette de France81 qui après s'être battue part d'une façon terrible... Et en parallèle des chats qui arrivent là, des petits, comme ceux chez Biloba, et d'autres, orphelins.... Un pépé crouteux à la rue pour qui l'espoir renait, une écaille aux organes quasi sortis qui souffrait et qui maintenant est zen.... Ces sauvetages sont des espoirs, parfois ternis à jamais et des morts qui malgré la cruauté des situations font partie de "la vie", mais Dieu que l'on s'en passerait.... Ces SOS sont chargés d'émotion, pour tous ceux qui participent directement ou indirectement à eux, mais la seule chose que l'on peut retenir, c'est que ces chats "de personne" ont "au moins" eu la chance de croiser enfin sur le route, aussi courte soit elle, des personnes pour qui ENFIN ils sont devenus "des êtres vivants", des êtres de sentiments, qui vivent, souffrent, reprennent goût à la vie, tout est mêlé.
Merci à tous pour ces sauvetages, et mes pensées à ceux qui auront eu un destin tout autre que celui qu'on leur souhaitait.

----------


## SarahC

Par contre, parenthèse terre à terre mais souci bien réel pour une toute petite assoc...
France81, fais moi signe qd tu auras le courage de lancer un appel à dons...
Certes, a posteriori, mais avec tout cela, c'est un sacré coup tout de même pour l'assoc, je l'aurais suggéré peu importe l'issue.
Fais signe afin que je puisse diffuser.... Merci.

----------


## Lusiole

Je suis navrée pour cette pauvre maman. Merci France pour tout ce que tu as fait pour elle.

----------


## sydney21

> Par contre, parenthèse terre à terre mais souci bien réel pour une toute petite assoc...
> France81, fais moi signe qd tu auras le courage de lancer un appel à dons...
> Certes, a posteriori, mais avec tout cela, c'est un sacré coup tout de même pour l'assoc, je l'aurais suggéré peu importe l'issue.
> Fais signe afin que je puisse diffuser.... Merci.


Je ne sollicite aucun don pour la sortie de Prunelle, si une somme devait m'être destinée je demande à ce qu'elle soit basculée sur l'association de France81.

----------


## Biloba

Héra et ses bébés et Hélios en pleine forme qui vient de me labourer le bras en glissant du canapé !

----------


## Lady92

je n'ai pas de mots pour la petite Chamade et pour France, si ce n'est que je suis désolée, que c'est tellement injuste... j'y croyais tellement, cette petite était tellement courageuse... et me faisait tant penser à la petite Lune de miel...
Plein de courage à France et à ses bébés... 

Merci pour les jolies photos des autres loulous, heureusement plus chanceux

De beaux moments en perspective à passer pour Biloba et sa grande famille...

----------


## France81

merci a tou(te)s pour vos messages....
impossible pour moi de revenir ici avant, je ne réalise toujours pas que Maman Chamade ne reviendra pas....De ce fait ses gamelles, litière et autres sont toujours la....je ne trouve toujours pas la force de les enlever et nettoyer.

sydney tu as bien fait de reporter ici ce qui etait note sur le blog.
ce fut un reel calvaire pour moi de devoir ecrire ces nouvelles sitot chamade soulagée jeudi soir, mais il le fallait, car j avais demande a la bénévole qui gere facebook de commencer a parler d eux, ceci car j etais en train de rediger un appel a dons lorsque l' equipe véto m a telephone en urgence jeudi soir.... appel a dons qui n a donc plus lieu d etre.
Merci sarahc et sydney, mais il n y aura pas d appels pour la facture de Maman Chamade. Je la mettrais en ligne des que je l aurais, car certains soins dessus concernent les petits
2 dons sont néanmoins arrivés hier matin et je remercie fortement ces personnes, dont l une doit etre une lectrice de ce post. Ils serviront pour les 4 petits, pour leur lait maternise, les affaires que j ai du acheter, le protocole special de vermifuge, les analyses de selles....

Valérie S: 60euros
sophie et jean baptiste : 20euros


*J estime en effet que les donateurs n ont pas à payer les soins d un chat décédé, et cela ne coulera pas mon assoc de tout prendre en charge seule. Je me dois d etre honnete, grace a de nombreuses opérations commerciales depuis decembre, on a qu une seule chose au beau fixe en ce moment, et c est déjà bien, ce sont nos comptes.*
*Merci de respecter cette décision, d autres assoc sont sans doute en plus grande difficulté que la mienne, et ce malgré le sauvetage et la perte de Maman Chamade.
Donnez, apportez votre aide plutôt a l un des nombreux sos dans la partie appels à dons de ce forum, certains sont poignants et en grande difficulté.*

si j en trouve la force je ferai par contre peut etre un post individuel pour le parraingae des 4 petits bouts.
Ils sont toujours en vie tous les 4, mais ont divers petits bobos qui me causent bien du souci....

Je vais commencer par le plus facile de mes petits coeurs :
Chaplin, le roux et blanc, est le plus en forme !
il mange comme un cochonou et grossit super bien, il a plus que doublé son poids depuis lundi soir !
hier soir à 23h il affichait un joli 195g sur la balance, contre 89 à son arrivée 
popos très réguliers et magnifiques aussi....mais il semble né avec une "malformation" occulaire.....j avais deja un chaton de 3mois ainsi qu il a fallut operer, mais impossible de me souvenir du terme scientifique précis.
il s agissait d un probleme de 3eme paupières non rétractables.
soit c est ca, soit mon bibou est dejà tres tres infeste lui aussi.... ::  j espere que c est le 1ere option, préférant avoir plus de frais mais un chaplin vivant et en bonne santé !

j aimerai donc pouvoir faire analyser les selles de l un ou 2 d entre eux, ceci afin de pouvoir les vermifuger au plus vite avec un produit adapté

voila sa photo, c etait Ken:

----------


## France81

2eme essai pour les photos de Ken, chaton qui avait le meme souci occulaire que mon bebe Chaplin :

----------


## France81

et enfin quelques photos du plus beau de mes morpions d amour, bébé Chaplin !!!
Elles datent toutes d hier, mon papa étant venu m aider et câliner les affreux loustics !
Il a actuellement Violette en fa, SA Vivi d amour, rescapée de la semaine 8 ou 9 je crois, et a été vraiment très très affecté par Maman Chamade....qui à la base, devait poser ses pattounes chez lui !
J ai rarement vu mon père dans un état pareil...Cela me fait mal pour lui
Il en fait des cauchemards depuis son départ, ne cesse de répéter les memes phrases/refrains, peine à trouver le sommeil....

----------


## SarahC

Pauvres petits cochons... J'espère que pour eux tout ira bien maintenant, ils ont une nurse de qualité!

----------


## SarahC

Un grand merci France pour ton geste car les dons seront en effet utilisé à bon escient, la minette ci-dessous n'étant sortie que hier, avec une sonde, après une semaine en clinique. Elle aura une grosse facture, donc là, je pense qu'on va cibler cette "autre cata" de la semaine qd nous pointerons. Merci aussi à Sydney21 pour son report. 

Ct celle qui avait accouché en fourrière, bébés décédés, utérus retourné, OP en urgence.
On indiquait que la convalescence en fourrière n'était pas l'idéal, comme quoi c'est malheureusement confirmé.... 
*

27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde

*

Je posterai de nouvelles photos (j'en ai un peu marre de poster des chats sous sonde, j'aimerais vraiment qu'ils n'en arrivent pas là, car ils font mal au coeur...) de la minette, ainsi que la facture sous peu.

----------


## sydney21

Jeudi je fais stériliser Prunelle, j'ai bien l'impression que la miss a la teigne, je ferai vérifier ça par ma véto. Auquel cas la louloute devra rester encore un peu en cage le temps du traitement, la dernière épidémie que j'ai eue s'est étalée sur 6 mois, je tiens pas à ce que les autres chats soient à nouveau contaminés...

Sinon la puce est en chaleur, elle commence à roucouler.

----------


## France81

*comme je le craignais mon petit bout Chabert est en train de rejoindre les anges....*
depuis 2 jours il buvait moins, ralait beaucoup depuis le debut mais restait cependant tres vif.... malheureusement il continuait de me faire des crottes brunes depuis son arrivee

la je suis juste hyper ecoeurée !!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## France81

mon petit cradoc raleur y a encore 2jours....

----------


## coch

ho non France ! m**de ! c'est pas juste ....  ::

----------


## cyrano

Le petit cradoc est né le deuxiéme jours avec le roux et blanc et on eut plus de difficultés à etre débarassé de leur cordon tout enroulé autour de leur petites pattounes.....faites qu'il s'en sorte

----------


## France81

je viens de rentrer, seule.
il n y avait malheureusement plus rien a faire....
mon petit cradoc etait en grande souffrance, il a ete endormi dignement chez un veto de garde, le plus proche de chez moi
la facture est archi salee, mais vu son état, il n etait pas concevable d aller a ma clinique, située a 20kms de mon domicile.
en attendant je l ai mis dans ma cave, aux cotes de sa maman chamade, j irai les enterrer tous 2 demain après midi.

d apres le véto de garde, vu ses crottes brunes depuis sa naissance, sans doute une intolerance au gluten (ou les vers, evidement !)

je réalise pas la.....j arrive meme plus a pleurer tant c est affreux !!!
moi qui avait juré a chamade de veiller sur ses 4 petits morpions........
a 22h mon petit coeur etait parfaitement bien....il venait de biber, de me bisouiller avec tant d amour...
vers 1h lorsque je suis allee les voir, il avait des spasmes, respirait gueule ouverte....etait trop froid.....ce n etait plus qu un petit zombie....et piaillait malgre tout......de douleur.......

je sens que je vais tous les perdre l un apres l autre....

chabert, mon petit crado raleur etait le seul en plus a ne pas avoir de soucis occulaires, il etait le plus gros des 4 !

desolee mon petit coeur, t etait un sacre crapaud d amour, hyper craquant avec tes bonnes grosses bajoues....et je me disais souvent que t allais me demenager tout l appart d ici quelques semaines, vu ta grande energie et ton cote tellement raleur !

a present, je comprends mieux pourquoi tu ralais tant.....

----------


## France81

ouais, certitude, les autres vont pas tarder a rejoindre maman et chabert........
tous ont perdu du poids, la, je viens de les peser !!!

-5g pour charlene la souricette
- 19g pour chaplin, le seducteur
-13g pour charlie le rouquin calin

a moins qu ils aient tous chie le double, c est juste EXTRA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tiens, sincerement, j ai hesite un instant............bah la au moins c est clair.........j aurai mieux fait de les emmener avec de suite !
ca m aurait evite de creuser un autre trou tous les 2jours, a mon coeur de se briser un peu plus profondement a chaque fois, de les retrouver quasi comateux dans X temps et souffrant.............et en pleine nuit, ca aussi evidement.....

y a plus de doute, les "verts" ont deja gagne...... champagne hein !!!

bouffe par les vers de leur vivant, et ensuite encore bouffes par les vers une fois enterres....qui dis mieux franchement ?!?

désolée, mais la je pète un plomb..........trop c est trop !

soyons positifs malgre tout hein :
bah heureusement que j ai pas commande ce parc a la c**** tiens, cela m evitera d etre comme une pauvre nouille à le regarder vide......ou de devoir adopter un lapin ou autre rongeur pour y voir de la vie dedans

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je comprends la haine que tu dois avoir face a ton impuissance. Malheureusement il est difficile de remplacer une maman chat. As tu donne du vermifuge aux petits des le debut ? Est ce que tu continues tous les 15 jours depuis ?
Courage France81. Je pense bien a vous.

----------


## France81

sont beaucoup trop jeunes et chetifs pour pouvoir supporter un vermifuge.....c est bien la tout le probleme !
on ne peut commencer a vermifuger qu a partir de 3semaines

----------


## France81

et voila.....c est au tour de mon petit chaplin  :: 

mon pere arrive d une minute a l autre pour l amener a la clinique
je n irai pas avec, je n en ai plus le courage ni la force la.....

charlene et charlie feront eux aussi partie du voyage cette fois ci, aux vétos de décider ce qu il est le mieux pour eux
vu leur perte de poids et appetit plus leger, je pense qu il reviendra seul

----------


## Lilly1982

:: 

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi France  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pas avec le vitaminthe tu peux de suite.

----------


## chatperlipopette

De tout coeur avec toi.

----------


## coch

j'ai longuement hésité à lire ce post ce matin.... mais quelle sort s'acharne donc...France courage, on est avec toi.

----------


## France81

lorsque papa est parti avec les petits, j ai pas eut le coeur de les laisser.....
ce fut dur mais je les ai accompagne
chaplin est venu se blottir tout contre moi, et s est endormi en aggripant mes doigts avec ses petites papattes de seducteur....un dernier moment d amour si intense mais triste a en crever....


petite souricette et charlie petit roux sont rentres avec nous....les vetos les ont pas trouve top physiquement, mais bon ca je le savais deja.....
ils ont toujours leurs yeux completement defonces, 3eme paupiere tout le temps présente (comme chamade), mais encore vifs.....

charlene n a pas perdu de poids, a mange avec grand appetit ce matin, braille, m a bisouille et tetouille avec grand soin et beaucoup d amour, bien que c est moi qui ait du reveiller la marmaille a 11h (ils se sont endormis vers 6h ce matin)

c etait donc pas possible pour moi de l endormir, de la tuer dans ces conditions, car aucune degradation pour le moment....que le doute aurait a jamais persiste dans mon esprit.....bien que ni les membres de l assoc, ni l equipe veto n aient encore beaucoup d illusions....
ce qui laisse perplexe c est que mes 2 petits morpions se sont degrades super vite, et finissent comme leur maman....on penche donc bien malheureusement sur les vers (une cardio chez les 4 c est juste statistiquement impossible je pense !)
un virus est peu probable, vu les resultats de prise de sang de maman Chamade


j ai hesite.....mais j ai decide de faire autopsier mon petit chaplin.
cela ne changera rien pour les suivants, ne permettra pas de les sauver, mais mon coeur de maman de substitution a besoin de savoir, ou du moins d essayer de comprendre....puis financierement je pense qu on est plus a ca pres
j aurai les resultats, si qu.chose de visible sur un si petit bouchon, vers 14h.


je passe récuperer son petit corps en début d aprem, et irait enterrer mes 3 amours dans le jardin d une amie ensuite.
ma seule consolation, c est qu au moins ils seront ensemble mes pauvres chouchous


charlene et charlie ont ete vermifuges au vithaminte, c est tres risque vu leur jeune age et poids, mais la, il n y a de toute facon plus rien a perdre a tenter le tout pour le tout....

ce matin de pas voir mon petit colonel fut tres dur a vivre.....il m a fallut quelques minutes pour realiser, me rememorer toute l horreur de cette nuit.....

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Le sort s'acharne. J'espère que pour les deux petites restantes sauront combattre ces p*t*ins de vers ! Pour leur maman et pour leurs frères.

J'ai les yeux complètements brouillés de larmes en apprenant toutes ces nouvelles et en lisant le récit poignant de France. C'est tellement dur à lire mais ça doit être 100 fois plus dur à vivre.
Toutes mes pensées vont aux deux petites, à France et à son papa.

----------


## corinne27

Je suis de tout coeur avec vous France...

----------


## Lusiole

Je suis bouleversée par ce qui arrive à ces pauvres petits... J'espère que les deux chatonnes s'en sortiront.
Je suis de tout coeur avec vous...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
* Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 

Celui ci que personne ne regardait et qui croupissait en fourrière depuis plusieurs semaines, est sorti  mercredi dernier, il est resté en transit chez Honey et a rejoint ce jour la Présidente de l association ETHOLOGIS à Bordeaux, où il partagera le quotidien d un petit groupe de chats FIV comme lui. C'est un chat très affectueux, hyper calin et bavard

----------


## Mistouflette

::

----------


## mirabelle94

France : quelles tristes nouvelles ! tu as fait le maximum mais le destin ne nous donne pas le choix, lorsqu'il frappe à la porte on ne peut que s'incliner et accompagner dignement nos amis chats. Ils sont à présent en paix au paradis des minous, loin de la bêtise et de la méchanceté et gardons espoir pour les 2 derniers petits.
Venise: merci pour les bonnes nouvelles du minou FIV+ , ça  aide à se remonter le moral

----------


## jajane

Des nouvelles des deux petits bouts de France ?

----------


## Saga

Contente pour le FIV "n°3" aussi. Aucun ne mérite de rester sur le carreau...

----------


## France81

*UN petit mot rapide....
Je ne suis pas revenue ici car je voulais profiter au maximum de mes 2 derniers petits morpions cheris, ne louper aucun moment, leur faire une flopée de calins et de bisouilles avant que nos chemins ne se séparent à jamais...

la petite souricette teteuse et le dernier petit bout roux, charlène et charlie, ont du être endormis, soulages ce soir en urgence....leur état s étant également dégradé a une vitesse fulgurante en fin de soirée
pour autant je ne regrette rien, aussi courts furent les jours passés ensemble, autant cette si gentille famille chat a été super touchante, adorable, d une infinie gentillesse, et les moments vecus ensemble tres intenses et remplis d amour
j espere avoir au moins pu a tous leur apporter un peu de chaleur et de reconfort dans ce monde pourri....eux en tout cas m ont beaucoup apporte !*


Je suis ravie des nouvelles de tous leurs compagnons d infortune sortis de cet enfer, et souhaitent que les timides se detendent petit a petit, porte par les attentions, la patience et l amour de leurs fa....que les malades, ceux en convalescence se retablissent vite pour profiter pleinement de leur nouvelle vie de pa'chat !

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est triste mais ils vont rejoindre leur maman. Merci de les avoir accompagner.
Bon courage.

----------


## fina_flora

merci France d'avoir accompagné cette petite famille jusqu'au bout

----------


## pacopanpan

oh suis trop triste ,les petits bouts , j'esperais tant 

je ne sais quoi dire  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

C'est tellement triste pour cette petite famille.
Mais au moins ils ne sont pas partis dans l'indifférence, ils ont reçu beaucoup d'amour et d'attention et ça je suis sûre qu'ils l'ont senti, les chats sentent ce genre de chose.

----------


## lorris

J'en ai les larmes au yeux. J'ai beaucoup de peine.

----------


## Faraday

Un immense merci pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour ces minous. Vous avez été là jusqu'au bout en leur donnant tellement d'affection et d'attention ! C'est magnifique d'avoir un grand coeur comme le vôtre !

----------


## Rinou

::  Je suis tellement triste de l'issue tragique de cette adorable petite famille ...
Est-ce que l'autopsie du petit Chaplin a révélé quelque chose ?

----------


## TROCA

Les mots manquent pour exprimer toute la tristesse ressentie à la lecture de ces terribles nouvelles. France vous méritez toute notre affection et notre reconnaissance pour avoir essayé avec acharnement et courage d'arracher ces petits êtres à leur destin. Vous avez partagé avec toute cette petite famille si attachante des moments d'intense émotion et vous leur avez apporté dans leur destin tragique une bouffée d'amour qui les accompagnera dans jusqu'au paradis des chats. Une fois la douleur apaisée avec le temps, ils vous donneront la force de continuer avec d'autres. ::

----------


## Gaston

*25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
**Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04 

**Voici des photos de la petite famille qui grandi bien, très voraces, je passe des heures avec eux et pendant ce temps le travail ne se fait pas mais ils sont tellement chouxxxxx. Quand je leurs fais des bisous certains me prennent la lèvre et essaient de téter......
Il y a deux femelles, la toute tigrée et la noire et blanche celle qui a du blanc sur le visage
Il y a deux mâles, le tigré blanc et celui qui a plus de noir.......

Les photos ne sont pas top car ça bouge beaucoup à cet âge ..............

  

   

Celà donnera du beaume au coeur, pour nous toutes qui avions tant voulu y croire pour la petite maman et ses bébés partient trop tôt. Ceux là sont de véritables petites terreurs qui s'agrippent à leur mère et qui commencent à jouer ensemble.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

J en connais une qui doit sautiller devant ces photos....hein terpsichore ? 
Ils sont vraiment tres chou. Tu dois te regaler gaston.

----------


## Lusiole

> Les mots manquent pour exprimer toute la tristesse ressentie à la lecture de ces terribles nouvelles. France vous méritez toute notre affection et notre reconnaissance pour avoir essayé avec acharnement et courage d'arracher ces petits êtres à leur destin. Vous avez partagé avec toute cette petite famille si attachante des moments d'intense émotion et vous leur avez apporté dans leur destin tragique une bouffée d'amour qui les accompagnera dans jusqu'au paradis des chats. Une fois la douleur apaisée avec le temps, ils vous donneront la force de continuer avec d'autres.


Je n'aurais pas mieux dit.
Merci d'avoir accompagné cette touchante petite famille jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Terpsichore

France, l'amour transpire de tous tes mots... Courage...

Contente de voir les petits loulous et louloutes qui vont bientot arriver  :Smile:  Ils sont beaux comme tout !

----------


## TROCA

Merci Gaston pour les photos des petits galopins. On aurait espéré que tous les bébés connaissent le même sort que ceux-là.

----------


## momo

MERCI France pour cette jolie petite famille que tu as pris sous ton aile et que tu as accompagnée jusqu au bout...

----------


## France81

resultat de l autopsie de bebe chaplin:

de nombreuses hemorragies pulmonaires 
donc calcivirus ou coryza foudroyant

tous mes petits morpions cheris ont fini ainsi, en hurlant et se tordant de douleur car ne pouvaient plus respirer....endormis en urgence a chaque fois.
je vais enterrer ma souricette charlene et mon petit rouquinou Charlie tout a l heure aupres de leur maman et freres...quelques jouets et petites douceurs avec aussi, histoire qu ils ne rejoignent pas le paradis des minous les papattes vides
ainsi c est maman chamade qui leur apprendra a jouer avec, a savourer une bonne terrine....

je vais aussi enfin ajouter toutes les photos prises d eux dans l album sur le blog, car certaines sont magiques et magnifiques....
entre autre celles ou ils somnolent tous ensemble blottis contre moi dans mon lit, et celles ou charlene tetouille le petit zizi de son frangin chabert, affalé comme un petit cochonou sur le dos !

----------


## France81

Chabert, le gros cradoc aux bonnes bajoues de hamster des quadruples.....
absolument adorable et mega attachant, il avait un sacre petit caractere mon colonel !
avec lui les autres devaient marcher et suivre a la baguette selon ses envies....

plus tetu et obstine qu un troupeau de mules reunies !!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Famille51

Des Nouvelles de Mooglie qui a maintenant fini sa quarantaine , il est sociable avec nous malgré un lèger caractère de cochon (M. sait ce qu'il veut ) mais ne semble pas OK avec les chats ( il attaque notre femelle ) , nous retentons chaque jour mais ce n'est toujours pas gagné :/
Sinon Mooglie se porte à merveille , fait de longues siestes et ne cesse de bavarder .
Il reste assis de longues heures devant les fenêtres , gratte et miaule ; il semble être attiré par l'extérieur .

----------


## mirabelle94

famille 51 : " Des Nouvelles de Mooglie.../..."
en tout cas il est beau ! avec une tête bien dessinée . et de très belles dents  :-)

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Nous allons bientôt pointer les dons par ici, si qqn peut me faire remonter le dernier pointage... Merci.

Merci aussi pour les nouvelles, factures et photos mises en ligne.

Milieu de semaine, max, tout sera pointé.

----------


## Biloba

Bonjour. La suite de ma première expérience de famille d'accueil (voir les photos des adultes accueillis p 17 du post)...

Le numéro 26, Hélios, profite bien de son séjour chez nous : de 2.3 kg quand nous l'avons accueilli le 22/04, il est passé à 3.2. Cohabite avec tous les petits chiens sans heurts, pas encore pu vraiment le tester chats. 

La numéro 4, Héra, a mis bas le 29/04 3 chatons, bien proprement comme une grande malgré son jeune âge. Très craintive mais pas agressive, elle se laisse facilement caresser lorsqu'elle allaite et si on parvient à l'attrapper sous le lit. Elle s'occupe très bien de ses chatons, qui grandissent et ont ouvert les yeux, malheureusement sur un coryza pour 2 d'entre eux, mais en voie de guérison. 
Je les ai baptisés Hercule, Hermione et Hanya. Hercule est un petit gars bien typique, "pousse-toi de là que je m'y mette" et braillard. Les filles sont plus calmes. 

Ce qui est drôle, c'est qu'ils sont tous différents du point de vue pelage et Hercule est très particulier. Ci-joint quelques photos, un peu floues car ils "buggent" encore pas mal, comme dirait ma fille : ils bougent, mais par à-coups, ce qui fait qu'on a un peu de mal à les prendre.

La meute  de gauche à droite : Hercule, Hanya, Hermione



Hercule : 

Hermione : 


Hanya : 


Les filles :


Au réveil : 

Hercule en salle de soins : 


En espérant que ces images tendres vous feront du bien pour la journée !

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

**30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour le 7* *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour la 12 avec reçu*
*10 * de Tiffany52, *pour les urgences sans reçu 
**30 * de TROCA *pour les urgences avec reçu**
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°4 avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°6 avec ou sans reçu
**10 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°26 avec ou sans reçu
**30 * de Faraday* sans reçu**
50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *pr minette av hernie* *sans reçu*
*20 * de Mirabelle94 *pour le 33 avec ou sans reçu
15 * de lorris *avec reçu
100 * de Carabam *pour le 3 ou 15 ou 24 avec reçu 

**TOTAL: 365 

Le compte est bon ! je remets le tableau car don de faraday zappé sinon*

----------


## mistigrette

> NOUVELLES DE NOS 5 MOUSTACHUS SORTIS LE VENDREDI 20/4 :*
> 10) Femelle brun tabby 7 ans très sociable* *baptisée MULLI*


notre douce et tendre mulli a été adoptée samedi  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Merci Biloba pour ces magnifiques photos qui font effectivement du bien !! Trop choux ces chatons !  :: 

Super pour Mulli ! :: On lui souhaite une belle et longue vie pleine d'amour !

----------


## sydney21

Les petits bouchons sont trop craquants avec leurs petites oreilles !  ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci Biloba pour ces jolies photos et les soins apportés à la petite famille.  Merci Mistigrette pour l'adoption de Mulli. Cela remonte le moral. ::

----------


## mirabelle94

Bravo Mistigrette pour l'adoption de Mulli  ! voilà une affaire rondement menée  :-)
et les chatons de BILOBA sont absolument adorables.  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> *PROMESSES DE DONS:
> 
> **30 €* de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour le 7* *avec reçu*
> *30 €* de Nicole S. hors Rescue *pour la 12 avec reçu*
> *10 €* de Tiffany52, *pour les urgences sans reçu 
> **30 €* de TROCA *pour les urgences avec reçu**
> **15 €* de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°4 avec ou sans reçu*
> *15 €* de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
> *10 €* de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°6 avec ou sans reçu
> ...


Je remets ça ici pour pointage, car sacré retard...
Mais bon, désolée, on n'a que 24h par jour, et trop peu de temps pour tout....
Et on se doit d'attendre un peu aussi pour connaître les cata post-fourrière.

----------


## SarahC

Voici enfin la facture!

*27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde*



Editée en mai, mais actes bien réalisés la semaine suivant ce SOS.

----------


## SarahC

*POINTAGE POUR ELLE:*

Alors je suis désolée, tous les dons sont fléchés, je ne peux pas faire avec, je répartis selon les urgences.
Merci de comprendre la logique, j'ai 5 semaines de retard de pointage, je fais ce que je peux....
Et les dons je suis obligée parfois de trancher pour les urgences, et selon le temps qui passe, merci de votre compréhension.... 
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *avec reçu*
*30 * de Nicole S. hors Rescue *avec reçu
**30 * de TROCA *pour les urgences avec reçu*
*30 * de Faraday* sans reçu
**50 * de l'un de mes contacts (SarahC), *pr minette av hernie* *sans reçu
**30 * de Mirabelle94 *avec ou sans reçu**
**15 * de lorris *avec reçu*

_____
*TOTAL: 215 *

Je n'ai pas de comptes ronds, mais entre les X allers retours chez le véto, et la nourriture véto, croyez bien que les qq euros en décalage ont largement servi pour la puce....


*MP ET MAILS ENVOYES A CES DONATEURS.* 




*RESTE:* 


 *10 * de Tiffany52, *pour les urgences sans reçu* 
*10 * de Mirabelle 94 *avec ou sans reçu**
**15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°4 avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
*100 * de Carabam *pour le 3 ou 15 ou 24 avec reçu 

**TOTAL: 150 *

----------


## SarahC

Pour mémoire, on avait déjà pointé ces dons là:




> Je vais commencer les pointages sous peu car on a déjà cette grosse facture pour:
> 
> *30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable
> **Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis. 
> URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!* 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ...

----------


## SarahC

Pour rappel; chats sortis cette semaine là:*

**=> VIRGINIEDU95:**

**4) Femelle  brun tabby et blanche  6 mois timidou mais sociable

**


26) Mâle, 8 mois, brun tabby, très gentil*
 ::  *A eu des diarrhées + Anorexie URGENT*  :: 




****************************

*=> ASSOC HORS RESCUE N°1:* 
*
6) Femelle  brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* * sociable
* ::  *Potentiellement gestante*  :: 



*
37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, trouillarde

*
* 
35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*





****************************

*=> PIAM:* 


*7) Mâle noir et blanc  2 ans  timide* *URGENT POUR LUI
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 





****************************

*=> ASSOC HORS RESCUE N°2:* 


*N'A ETE POSSIBLE QUE PARCE QU'UNE ASSOC A ACCEPTE D'EN PRENDRE A CETTE DERNIERE (déjà hors quarantaine) AFIN DE LIBERER DES PLACES.* 
_Le chat à soucis de peau sera en FA tout seul au vu de ses soucis, pour le moment, indéterminés:_


*30) Femelle stérilisée, 1 an, écaille de tortue, sociable*
 ::  _Est entrée avec un pneumothorax, résorbé depuis._ *
URGENCE! Hernie inguinale à OP rapidement, le risque est qu'elle meure par descente d'organes!*  :: 

*CYRANO A DU LA FAIRE OPERER, LA FACTURE EST SOUS ELLE ET VOUS PERMET D'AVOIR DES RECUS.*




*
8) Mâle  1 an noir et blanc  timide

*



*28) Mâle, 1 an,* *noir,** un peu craintif

*


*31) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif et marqué par son trappage...

*
*

33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 




*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

*


****************************

*=> MISTIGRETTE*: 

*10) Femelle  brun tabby  7 ans  très sociable

*
* 

  11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable

*


*   12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable

*
* 

  13) Mâle  castré gris & blanc  7 ans  sociable
  14) Mâle  castré gris tabby & blanc  4 ans 1/2  sociable*

_Les 13 et 14 sont ensemble, collés, depuis toujours... Évitons de les séparer..._





****************************

*=> BABE78:* 

*36) Mâle castré, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable 
*




*****************************

=> DIVINE34**

38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive
*



*****************************

=> SYDNEY21
*
*1) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable*



*
******************************

=> ASSOC HORS RESCUE 3:* 

_Je ne sais pas si elle est encore présente ici, dans le doute je mets hors Rescue.
_*
3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 


****************************

*=> FRANCE81:*

*18) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
A accouché cette nuit....* 



*****************************

=> CYRANO:**


**27) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, trouillarde
** A été opérée suite à une mise bas difficile URGENCE car besoin de convalescence sans stress 
*
*NOUS "TROQUONS" CETTE MINETTE NON APTE A VOYAGER AVEC LA MINETTE QUI A EU UNE HERNIE, D'OU LES CHAMBOULEMENTS DE DERNIERE MINUTE.* 



* 
19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable 


**22) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 6 BB nés le 2/04* *

**

*
*24) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Gros coryza+ Mis sous perf ce jour 

=> Hospitalisé hier, ne peut pas voyager encore... Donc en attente chez Cyrano en espérant surtout qu'il s'en sorte... 

*
*****************************

=> CHATPERLIPOPETTE:
**
25) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable
 Va avec ses 4 bb nés le 8/04*

----------


## sydney21

Il y a pas mal de chats pour lesquels nous n'avons pas eu de nouvelles, si les assos pouvaient se manifester et nous mettre de nouvelles photos, ce serait top !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Moi j'en ai toute une tripotée en transfert d'assoc et une assoc que je connais qui m'a donné des news, mais pas eu le temps ni de poster des news ni de demander des photos, j'en suis désolée.

L'écaille est devenue gentille et est adoptée. 

La gentille noire et blanche est ataxique, mais est adoptée.

Les noirs + le roux sont en sociabilisation et son encore très peureux.

Le chat av pb de peau est adopté.

Mais je me penche dessus sous peu, idem pour les autres, et si on nous lit et si les gens peuvent poster ça serait cool en effet.

----------


## SarahC

*RESTE:* *150 *
*

L'assoc qui a pris ce chat in extremis a pris la semaine d'après 2 "épaves":

3) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable FIV +*
*  Fin de* *Coryza*  :: 




*=> DONS:* *

15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour la n°4 avec ou sans reçu*
 *10 * de Tiffany52, *pour les urgences sans reçu* 
____
25 


ENSUITE

*=> DONS:* 

*10 * de Mirabelle 94 *avec ou sans reçu*
*15 * de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
___
25  pr maman de Chatperlipopette


*=> PROPOSITION DE REPARTITION, CARAMBAM:* 

*Carabam,* je suis désolée, mais je sais pas comment respecter cette semaine là les dons "fléchés" (pour le 3 j'ai dû basculer sur un autre, car l'assoc ne peut pas éditer de reçus), seriez vous ok si on faisait ainsi? 

Ce sont les seules à pouvoir éditer des reçus: 


*100 * de Carabam *avec reçu* 
___
70  pour les 3 chattes de Mistigrette qui en a pris 5 en tout? 
30  pour la maman de Cyrano, 3 chats + 2 qui ont eu des soins?

Dites moi, je fais vraiment au mieux en respectant les doléances et précisions apportées par chacun, mais je ne vois pas du tout comment m'en sortir cette semaine là........  :: 


Je suis désolée, je ne peux pas faire plus pour les assocs, certaines n'ont rien du tout, comme France qui a souhaité que ses reports servent à d'autres, et je l'en remercie encore, Sydney qui reportait son don sur France et donc je ré-enchaine sur urgences, et enfin Virginiedu95 qui m'a dit de répartir là où elle en avait besoin.
L'une de mes assocs externe se débrouille seule, l'autre, qui en a pris 7 a été pointée.

Et je vous l'assure, gérer des dons ce n'est pas une partie de plaisir....

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est pas la panacee sur ce sos. On va croiser les doigts pour que les adoptions suivent.......

----------


## SarahC

> La gentille noire et blanche est ataxique, mais est adoptée.


C la même assoc cette semaine et la semaine 17, j'ai confondu, la cool c'est la semaine 17, donc c celle qui est adoptée!

----------


## SarahC

*Après échanges MP, je confirme les dons de CARABAM:*





> *100 €* de Carabam *avec reçu* 
> ___
> 70 € pour les 3 chattes de Mistigrette 
> 30 € pour la maman de Cyrano



*Pour les associations concernées, inutile de la contacter, je lui ai donné les coordonnées.* 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Appel à dons clôturé me concernant pour la semaine 16.* 

Je le note pour moi, pour mes récap futurs afin d'éviter toute confusion.

----------


## chatperlipopette

La maman UMA ainsi que les bb ( Haribo / Hadès / Hippye / Harmonie ) sont dorénavant en FA chez Terspichore. La maman est une vraie crème et les bb trop choux. Je pense qu'on aura prochainement de jolies photos de la troupe.

----------


## Biloba

Héra, femelle recueillie il y a 6 semaines sous assoc Pattounes sans toit, maman de 3 chatons depuis 1 mois, s'est échappée hier par le balcon du voisin. Nous l'avons aperçue dans les jardins de la résidence, mais n'avons pas pu l'approcher, elle a toujours été très craintive et il y a un terrain vague à côté.

Qui peut me prêter une cage de trappage (+ des explications pour l'utiliser, car ce sera la première fois), sachant que je suis au Perreux sur Marne (94) et que je peux venir chercher la cage en voiture en soirée.

Héra est sensible aux vocalises de son compagnon Hélios, nous avons espoir de pouvoir la trapper. Toute aide ou conseil seront les bienvenus, je suis très contrariée, pour ne pas dire plus. Mon numéro est le 06 62 96 15 20, je sais qu'il y a des assocs à Villiers, par exemple, mais je n'ai pas de coordonnées.

----------


## aurore92

Biloba, je te mp

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et l assoc en question n a pas de cage trappe ? Les spa en louent avec cheque de caution. Il ne faut pas perdre de temps. Les petits ont quel age ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

1 mois ::

----------


## Rinou

Je peux t'en prêter 2. Elles sont à Pontault.

----------


## Kty94

Bonjour,

Je viens d'envoyer un message à Biloba : j'ai une trappe !

----------


## kabou94

MP également, j'ai une trappe.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est que qqun peut l aider et lui montrer le fonctionnement ?

----------


## Biloba

> Et l assoc en question n a pas de cage trappe ? Les spa en louent avec cheque de caution. Il ne faut pas perdre de temps. Les petits ont quel age ?


L'assoc est Pattounes sans Toit, située à Courbevoie et déjà bien occupée avec un gros sauvetage de 20 chats (voir messages de Virginie du 95 sur un autre post Rescue). Je travaille loin de chez moi, en transports, le mieux est donc d'emprunter une cage à quelqu'un près de chez moi, sans compter les conseils en "live".
Les petits ont 1 mois et 1 semaine, se portent comme des charmes et mangent des croquettes. Ils ne craignent rien, sont un peu jeunes pour se débrouiller complètement, mais hors de danger. C'est pour elle que je me fais du souci.

PS : déjà 2 contacts pour un prêt de cage, je vais finaliser ce soir et vous tiendrai au courant. En tout cas, vu la réactivité, j'aurais dû essayer de poster hier (pas d'ordi chez moi, c'est compliqué). Merci à tous et toutes.

----------


## sydney21

A la limite si tu as plusieurs propositions mets plusieurs trappes à des endroits différents, par contre il faudra bien les surveiller...

----------


## Biloba

Oui, bonne idée. Je pourrais en mettre une dans le jardin et une dans le terrain vague. Mais si j'attrappe d'autres chats, qu'est-ce qui va se passer ?
Je ne pourrai pas les relâcher en disant "Ah non, c'est pas le mien, j'en veux pas, qu'il se dém..." ?

----------


## aurore92

J'allais justement te solliciter Kabou94  :Smile:  , c'est la même que moi donc je peux t'aider à l'utiliser biloba

----------


## Lilly1982

Elle a été stérilisée après sa mise bas?

----------


## Biloba

Non, elle allaitait encore. C'est aussi pour ça que je m'inquiète, c'est trop bête. Justement, la castration du copain recueilli en même temps était prévue ce mercredi pour leur permettre de cohabiter sans danger et qu'elle puisse sortir de la chambre où elle était enfermée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors les petits ne sont pas hors de danger, ils restent fragiles. Tu as du lait maternisé ?

----------


## Biloba

Je m'en occupe ce soir. Pour l'instant, ils ont mangé et bu avec les grands, ils avaient déjà commencé la semaine dernière à voler dans la gammelle de maman. J'avais recueilli un chaton du même âge en octobre, sous une voiture, et il a bien supporté le sevrage rapide.

----------


## kabou94

En même temps la remettre avec ses petits après avoir passé x temps dehors :: , tu peux te préparer à biberonner un peu en complément, pour la mère, c'est re-quarantaine.

----------


## Biloba

Ramerde ! Avais pas pensé à ça... Bon, de toutes manières, pour l'instant, l'important pour elle est de la récupérer. Pour les petits, on gérera sans problème, ils nous courrent après pour des câlins. Bon, je file voir Kty94, je vous tiendrai au courant.

----------


## kabou94

Tu as mis une annonce sur chat perdu, si elle avait déjà bougé de ta résidence.

----------


## Sév51

*Biloba* : pense à prévenir les voisins, à mettre des affiches...
Vu qu'elle est craintive, inutile qu'ils essaient de l'attraper, juste qu'ils te signalent sa présence.

Petite idée, à vous de me dire si elle vous semble réaliste ou pas...
Pourquoi ne pas mettre ses chatons dans une cage de transport, près de la trappe ? En espérant qu'elle les entende et se rapproche...


Et j'ajoute les recommandations habituelles, en cas de disparition d'un chat : 

*1* - vérifier auprès du *fichier félin* que ses coordonnées sont à jour :
 SIEV  112-114 Avenue Gabriel Péri  94246 L'HAY LES ROSES CEDEX - 01  55 01 08 00 - informations@siev.fr

*2* - mettre une annonce avec photos sur le site *chat-perdu.org*  ==> http://www.chat-perdu.org/

*3* - *contacter* *+* leur faire parvenir une photo du chat *et* surtout les relancer régulièrement :- la fourrière (si l'animal n'est pas identifié, il risque d'être euthanasié - la mairie vous donnera ses coordonnées)
- les spa / refuges / association locales - leurs coordonnées sont sur les sites de :
APAA / Seconde Chance / Furty / Chats errants / Rescue
- les vétérinaires du coin
- la mairie
- la police municipale / la gendarmerie*
4* - *diffuser* via le groupe Facebook *Solidarité Animaux* de sa région ==> *ici*
*
5* - mettre des *affiches* chez les commerçants, dans les boîtes aux lettres des voisins

*6* - faire du *porte à porte* auprès des voisins pour voir s'il n'est pas enfermé dans cave, garage, abri de jardin...

*7* - *en parler* au facteur, aux éboueurs, au gardien

*8* - *publier* et *guetter* les sites d'annonces gratuites tel que LeBoncoi*  / eBa* /  Vivastree*

+++ *l'appeler la nuit* quand il n'y a pas de bruit avec son paquet de croquettes et une lampe, c'est une très bonne méthode
voir explications ici : méthode pour retrouver son chat

Bonne chance...

----------


## kabou94

À priori, le coup du chaton est prévu. 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-urgent-55884/

----------


## SarahC

Comment ça a pu arriver? Elle a failli mourir en fourrière et va crever pour une fenêtre pas fermée co tous les chats que mon veto se tape au minimum 3 fois par mois? Patte cassée au minimum et dos pété ou mort... Les petits dans la trappe c niet si déjà on ne sait pas trapper. Là il faut des pro et biberonner ces bb et FISSA stériliser la mère SI elle revient et si elle est vivante. Bon courage aux gens qui gèreront les SOS à l'avenir. Je ne peux plus surtt que ça se fini souvent trop mal et que je suis tenue au courant par hasard.

----------


## virginiedu95

Alors j'ai eu biloba au tél ce soir, elle va demander à sa gardienne de surveiller la cage trappe dans la journée car biloba (novice dans les trappages) pensait qu'elle pouvait laisser la trappe sans surveillance la nuit, je lui ai donc expliqué de ne jamais laisser un chat (meme quelques minutes) dans une trappe au risque qu'il se blesse ou pire qu'il se  tue en paniquant 
Elle a bien pris note de mes conseils et va tenter donc de la récupérer, pour les petits pas de panique ils mangent seul 
biloba pour rassurer les petits tant qu'ils ont pas leur maman vous pouvez leur mettre une peluche en guise de maman, ils dormiront blottis dessus et seront rassurer
Je reste à la disposition de biloba pour tout conseils (niveau trappage je suis calée  :Smile:  ) 
A la centrale la minette est bien au nom de notre asso

----------


## chatperlipopette

*10 €* de Mirabelle 94 *avec ou sans reçu*
*15 €* de Mirabelle 94 *pour le n°7 avec ou sans reçu*
___
25 € pr maman de Chatperlipopette


BIEN RECU  ::

----------


## Biloba

> Comment ça a pu arriver? Elle a failli mourir en fourrière et va crever pour une fenêtre pas fermée co tous les chats que mon veto se tape au minimum 3 fois par mois? Patte cassée au minimum et dos pété ou mort... Les petits dans la trappe c niet si déjà on ne sait pas trapper. Là il faut des pro et biberonner ces bb et FISSA stériliser la mère SI elle revient et si elle est vivante. Bon courage aux gens qui gèreront les SOS à l'avenir. Je ne peux plus surtt que ça se fini souvent trop mal et que je suis tenue au courant par hasard.


Alors Sara, pour te répondre (parce que j'étais sûre qu'il y en aurait bien une pour gueuler) : la porte-fenêtre donne sur un balcon que nous avions sécurisé et était entr'ouverte pour l'aération. Héra devait recevoir des médicaments pour son petit coryza mais elle s'est affolée quand nous avons essayé de l'attraper et a réussi à s'enfuir sur le balcon voisin. C'est une chatte extrèmement craintive, que nous n'avons quasiment pas pu approcher en 6 semaines de cohabitation, elle se cachait sous le lit dès qu'elle n'allaitait pas. 
Nous sommes bien sûr désolés et je mettrai tout en oeuvre pour la récupérer, mais je préfère nettement l'attitude de Virginie qui m'a donné des conseils que celle consistant à me faire remonter les bretelles comme une sale gosse (surtout à mon âge).
Je me suis engagée comme FA dans l'idée d'adopter 2 chatons et n'ai écouté que mon coeur lorsqu'il s'est agi de sortir de fourrière 2 chats qui ne correspondaient pas à ce que je souhaitais mais risquaient la mort : un junior anorexique et une chatte qui n'était PAS donnée comme gestante. Ayant de longues journées de travail, j'ai impliqué mes enfants dans les soins, la garde et l'affection à ces animaux et, le terme de la gestation étant proche, je me suis engagée à m'occuper des chatons s'ils survivaient, ce qui a été le cas.
Hélios, le chat anorexique, a rapidement retrouvé un poids normal et est en pleine forme, mais très exclusif et j'ai été contrainte de confier ma chienne à ma mère pour gérer ce problème.
La chatte a mis bas quelques jours après son arrivée, les chatons sont nés avec du coryza et nous leur avons prodigué des soins matin et soir depuis 5 semaines, ce qui fait qu'à ce jour ils vont mieux. Nous sommes attachés à la maman aussi et nous posions la question de l'adopter, en espérant qu'avec le temps elle se rassure et devienne plus familière.
C'est sûr que la fugue d'Héra ne se serait peut-être pas produite avec des "pro", mais vous en avez tant que ça sous la main pour refuser les FA "d'occase", même si maladroites ou malchanceuses ? 
Pour ce qui concerne le trappage, je n'aurais bien sûr pas mis le chaton dedans mais à côté, en restant pas loin pour les protéger. Bref, j'ai reçu des conseils appropriés de la part de Virginie.
J'aurais aussi pu ne rien dire et annoncer la mort d'Héra plus tard. Je suis sûre qu'il y a des FA qui le font, rien que pour ne pas être emm.....dées. 
Je remercie toutes les personnes qui m'ont apporté leur aide lors de mon SOS, et Kty qui m'a si patiemment expliqué le fonctionnement de la cage, que j'ai réussi à mettre en place. Pas encore de résultat, hélas.

----------


## Biloba

Pour Sév51 : merci pour tous ces conseils, j'en ai déjà mis en oeuvre un certain nombre, mais d'autres me seront très utiles.

----------


## KiaS

> Alors Sara, pour te répondre (parce que j'étais sûre qu'il y en aurait bien une pour gueuler) : la porte-fenêtre donne sur un balcon que nous avions sécurisé et était entr'ouverte pour l'aération. Héra devait recevoir des médicaments pour son petit coryza mais elle s'est affolée quand nous avons essayé de l'attraper et a réussi à s'enfuir sur le balcon voisin. C'est une chatte extrèmement craintive, que nous n'avons quasiment pas pu approcher en 6 semaines de cohabitation, elle se cachait sous le lit dès qu'elle n'allaitait pas. 
> Nous sommes bien sûr désolés et je mettrai tout en oeuvre pour la récupérer, mais je préfère nettement l'attitude de Virginie qui m'a donné des conseils que celle consistant à me faire remonter les bretelles comme une sale gosse (surtout à mon âge).
> Je me suis engagée comme FA dans l'idée d'adopter 2 chatons et n'ai écouté que mon coeur lorsqu'il s'est agi de sortir de fourrière 2 chats qui ne correspondaient pas à ce que je souhaitais mais risquaient la mort : un junior anorexique et une chatte qui n'était PAS donnée comme gestante. Ayant de longues journées de travail, j'ai impliqué mes enfants dans les soins, la garde et l'affection à ces animaux et, le terme de la gestation étant proche, je me suis engagée à m'occuper des chatons s'ils survivaient, ce qui a été le cas.
> Hélios, le chat anorexique, a rapidement retrouvé un poids normal et est en pleine forme, mais très exclusif et j'ai été contrainte de confier ma chienne à ma mère pour gérer ce problème.
> La chatte a mis bas quelques jours après son arrivée, les chatons sont nés avec du coryza et nous leur avons prodigué des soins matin et soir depuis 5 semaines, ce qui fait qu'à ce jour ils vont mieux. Nous sommes attachés à la maman aussi et nous posions la question de l'adopter, en espérant qu'avec le temps elle se rassure et devienne plus familière.
> C'est sûr que la fugue d'Héra ne se serait peut-être pas produite avec des "pro", mais vous en avez tant que ça sous la main pour refuser les FA "d'occase", même si maladroites ou malchanceuses ? 
> Pour ce qui concerne le trappage, je n'aurais bien sûr pas mis le chaton dedans mais à côté, en restant pas loin pour les protéger. Bref, j'ai reçu des conseils appropriés de la part de Virginie.
> J'aurais aussi pu ne rien dire et annoncer la mort d'Héra plus tard. Je suis sûre qu'il y a des FA qui le font, rien que pour ne pas être emm.....dées. 
> Je remercie toutes les personnes qui m'ont apporté leur aide lors de mon SOS, et Kty qui m'a si patiemment expliqué le fonctionnement de la cage, que j'ai réussi à mettre en place. Pas encore de résultat, hélas.


Je te soutiens totalement. Il n'est pas toujours facile d'éviter une fuite. Ici je dois jongler avec mes chats qui sortent et rentrent 10 fois par jour, aérer les pièces (j'y tiens!) et veiller à ce que les enfants ne fassent pas de gaffe. Nous ne pouvons plus ouvrir notre porte fenêtre qui donne sur notre terrasse et le jardin en grand quand il fait beau pour ne pas risquer une fuite. Et parfois on a un chat en accueil qui accourt trèèèèès vite dès qu'on entrouve une fenêtre pour sortir, c'est sport! Bref on accepte les contraintes en devenant FA mais malgré toutes les précautions prises ça peut arriver, on peut ne pas penser à un détail ou oublier une fois. Et c'est d'autant plus désagréable de lire de telles réponses quand on fait des efforts. De quoi décourager les bonnes volontés.

----------


## partenaire77

ll faudrait la  repérer,  donc  faire  un  affichage  dans  le  quartier  avec  un  message simple qui fasse comprendre aux gens que le  seul effort demandé est de téléphoner pour indiquer l'endroit où ils l'ont vue et que ses maîtres viendront la chercher.
Préciser qu'elle est craintive, pour éviter les tentatives de capture.
Voir s'il y a des nourrisseuses, des associations, des chats des rues à  proximité...

----------


## Youki

Sujet nettoyé!

Merci de bien vouloir régler vos comptes via MP.
Les querelles, et injures n'ont rien à faire sur ce post et n'aideront certainement pas à faire avancer la situation!
A la prochaine intervention inutile, ou emploie de propos grossiers, des sanctions seront prises!

En comptant sur votre compréhension.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les injures ont été faites par la fille de bilboa et non des autres. Sujet clos pour ma part.

Aux modos : vous pouvez supprimer mon intervention mais je n'aime pas les injustices.

*Nous avons bien compris la situation*, *cordialement Sanaga pour la modération.*

----------


## SarahC

... Edit....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de la minette ? A t'elle été aperçu ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Personne pour nous donner des nouvelles ?

----------


## sydney21

Avant nettoyage des modos, Biloba avait dit qu'elle n'interviendrait plus sur rescue. Donc à moins d'avoir des nouvelles par son asso...

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## SarahC

Je vais donc le faire et remercie celles qui se reconnaîtront :  


> Mes contacts, passés hier pour vérifier l'etat de marche de la trappe m'informent que la minette a été trappée ce matin!!!


  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Quel soulagement ! Contente que cette minette et ses bébés se retrouvent !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Excellente nouvelle !

----------


## Rinou

Super !

----------


## Biloba

Bonjour à tout le monde. Je ne voulais plus intervenir pour ne pas alimenter la polémique (que je reconnais ne pas avoir apaisée non plus, j'étais de mauvais poil), mais là, c'est pour de bonnes nouvelles.

En effet, après la pose des trappes par Kty94, Kabou94 et d'autres dont je ne connais pas les pseudos, mais je que je remercie de s'être déplacées chez moi, j'ai trouvé Héra ce matin. Il a fallu que je m'assure que c'était bien elle car elle avait maigri et était très stressée. Je suis remontée chercher sa caisse de transport et ai accolé les 2 portes puis ouvert celle de la trappe. Elle a bien reniflé la caisse, qui devait avoir l'odeur de ses petits, et est passée tranquillement de l'une à l'autre. 
Ensuite, ça a été un peu plus sport car je l'ai lâchée dans la cuisine pour voir si elle était blessée quelque part. Je ne l'avais jamais vue aussi énervée, elle a grimpé sur les rideaux, s'est cachée derrière la poubelle, m'a craché dessus, bref une teigne. En lui parlant doucement, elle a reconnu ma voix, c'est sûr, car elle est montée sur le plan de travail, ce qui m'a permis de l'approcher avec une couverture. Après l'avoir "emballée", je l'ai apportée dans la chambre avec ses petits. Eux se sont précipités sur elle et elle est allée immédiatement se coucher sous le lit, sa place préférée, en les accueillant. Voilà les retrouvailles :



C'est la première fois qu'elle se lève pour venir vers moi au lieu de se carapater plus au fond.Désolée si les photos apparaissent un peu petites, je ne suis pas au top avec la technique.

Voilà, nous sommes plus sereins aujourd'hui que dimanche et l'expérience nous servira.
Bonne journée à tous !

----------


## pistache69

top ! jolie petite famille !

----------


## sydney21

::  je suis bien contente que tout se soit bien fini et que les petiots aient pu retrouver leur maman !

----------


## Rinou

Juste un petit conseil (ce n'est pas une critique mais l'expérience qui parle) : il vaut mieux, autant que possible, transporter un chat dans sa trappe recouverte d'un linge plutôt que de le transférer dans un panier de transport *dehors* car si toutefois il parvenait à s'échapper, c'est ensuite super dur de le ravoir.
Par exemple, lors des trappages à mon travail, j'effectuais le tranfert dans les toilettes en mettant un message sur la porte afin que personne n'entre.
Cela peut aussi se faire dans une voiture (c'est ce qu'on fait pour les changements de caisses lors des relais de co-voiturages).

----------


## Gaston

Quelle bonne nouvelle pour commencer la journée....

 ::  aux pros de la trappe

Et les photos parlent d'elles même, il faut maintenant que cette maman reprenne des forces pour nourrir ses petits diables  :: 

Merci de n'avoir pas laché et d'avoir tout fait pour que ces petits et leur maman soit de nouveau réunie, bon courage pour la suite, faite leur de grosses caresses

----------


## Biloba

> Juste un petit conseil (ce n'est pas une critique mais l'expérience qui parle) : il vaut mieux, autant que possible, transporter un chat dans sa trappe recouverte d'un linge plutôt que de le transférer dans un panier de transport *dehors* car si toutefois il parvenait à s'échapper, c'est ensuite super dur de le ravoir.
> Par exemple, lors des trappages à mon travail, j'effectuais le tranfert dans les toilettes en mettant un message sur la porte afin que personne n'entre.
> Cela peut aussi se faire dans une voiture (c'est ce qu'on fait pour les changements de caisses lors des relais de co-voiturages).


C'est vrai, encore un risque inutile, heureusement que ça s'est bien passé.

----------


## Muriel P

Merci Biloba pour les belles photos !!
Merci à toutes les personnes qui ont permis ce happy end  ::

----------


## kabou94

Peut-être lui donner de la pâtée A/D ou du Recovery  pour la "retaper" un peu.
Surtout si les petits rattrapent le temps perdu, ils vont l'user... ::

----------


## Mistouflette

::  ça fait du bien de les voir tous ensemble réunis

----------


## SarahC

> C'est vrai, encore un risque inutile, heureusement que ça s'est bien passé.


Il vaut même mieux mettre la cage trappe ds la voiture et ne rien faire parfois; par expérience.

Et en transports, de n'importe quelle boite, la mettre ds un sac Ikea systématiquement, et oublier l'idée qu'une boite est solide, car entre les portes qui lâchent, poignées, et j'en passe, cela en a été du stress pour quelques chats perdus par des personnes intervenant sur les SOS par le passé. 

Et enfin, et là je parle depuis le début non pas de ce cas précis mais de cas généraux, ne jamais vouloir à tout prix changer un chat de caisse qd il est flippé, un bout de plastique ne vaut pas une vie, alors même si la boite part, soit on échange, soit on rembourse, mais les chats passés dans les coffres, sous le siège, derrière le tableau de bord, pendant parfois des heures, ou une nuit, c'est la cata....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Peut-être lui donner de la pâtée A/D ou du Recovery  pour la "retaper" un peu.
> Surtout si les petits rattrapent le temps perdu, ils vont l'user...


En effet... J'en profite pour remettre ce que j'ai mis sur le sujet de la recherche de trappe:

C'est parfait qu'elle ait accepté les petits, car certaines les rejettent quand ils sont séparés, même quelques jours.

Sinon, gros impair, car il est vrai que je n'ai pensé qu'à annoncer la bonne nouvelle sans trop en dire, ne sachant pas trop....
*
Je  confirme les personnes présentes sur place, m'excuse pour la non  citation, et* *remercie Kabou94 et Kty94* *qui ont pu rendre ce sauvetage  possible, elles ont assuré le suivi de la minette et les poses et vérif  de trappe jusqu'à ce matin, merci encore, et désolée de ne pas les avoir  citées nominativement.*

----------


## coch

ouf !!! trappage rapide et efficace !!! bravo !!! j'ajouterai juste que malgrés les "sautes d'humeur dues au contexte" Bilboa a parfaitement réagit en recherchant au plus vite une trappe c'était essentiel. Le reste sera une des leçons que les chats donnent que trop souvant à leurs protectrices : ils sont toujours plus malins que ce qu'on croit : une chance de filer et ils ne se gènent pas pour se sauver, sans compter qu'on eu des rois de l'évasion à plus d'une reprise.

----------


## Sév51

Ravie de les voir de nouveau réunis  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je suis contente que tout ce soit bien terminé au final. ^^

----------


## chatperlipopette

UMA et ses bb vont bien. La maman a été mise sous croquettes spécifiques car a des petits soucis de transit. Mise à part ça tout le monde pète la forme.

----------


## mistigrette

> *=> PROPOSITION DE REPARTITION, CARAMBAM:* 
> 
> *Carabam,* je suis désolée, mais je sais pas comment respecter cette semaine là les dons "fléchés" (pour le 3 j'ai dû basculer sur un autre, car l'assoc ne peut pas éditer de reçus), seriez vous ok si on faisait ainsi? 
> 
> Ce sont les seules à pouvoir éditer des reçus: 
> 
> 
> *100 * de Carabam *avec reçu* 
> ___
> 70  pour les 3 chattes de Mistigrette qui en a pris 5 en tout?


bien reçu le don de 70 euros. merci beaucoup carabam

oui SarahC, nous avons sorti 5 grands adultes (entre 4 & 9 ans) ce jour là.

----------


## chatperlipopette

UMA a de nouveau ses chaleurs du coup elle rejete ses petits. Bon ils tétouillaient pour le plaisir, ils ont plus de deux mois maintenant. Donc prochainement la miss sera stérilisée et primo vaccinée.

Et pour fêter ça, cette gentille maman est RESERVEE  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

::

----------


## Lusiole

::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> UMA a de nouveau ses chaleurs du coup elle rejete ses petits. Bon ils tétouillaient pour le plaisir, ils ont plus de deux mois maintenant. Donc prochainement la miss sera stérilisée et primo vaccinée.
> 
> Et pour fêter ça, cette gentille maman est RESERVEE


Bon rien n'est sûr car ils hésitent avec Maija donc voilà......et pourquoi pas les deux ? lol

----------


## Lusiole

> Bon rien n'est sûr car ils hésitent avec Maija donc voilà......et pourquoi pas les deux ? lol


Deux c'est bien mieux ! ::

----------


## SarahC

Je suis désolée, je fais en vrac!!! Trop peu de temps!!!

Voici une petite photo de chacun qq semaines après la sortie!

Le petit a été malade, mais maintenant tout va bien!! 

*37) Femelle, noire et blanche, 1 an, trouillarde

*Voici donc Mme Lexi:


* 
35) Mâle, brun tabby, 10 mois, sociable*

Monsieur Luke:

----------


## SarahC

*19) Mâle 1 an roux tabby sociable

*Lui il est adopté, mais j'ai eu plus de 20 photos de l'adoptante, je fais le tri et je reviens!!  :: 

Il s'appelle MERLIN....... 


VOICI:

----------


## SarahC

*6) Femelle  brun tabb**y, 2 ans, très* * sociable
*


*Un p'tit focus sur les yeux de la belle qui est par ailleurs de toute beauté!* :: 

Mais là, son regard est tout "apaisé", et il est vrai que c'est important que l'on puisse voir les AVANT/APRES afin que tout le monde comprenne bien, si un doute subsiste, que ce sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES!!! 

Par contre, le reste des photos pour elle attendra, ça ct quand la dame avait encore un câble d'alimentation pr son tél, et surtout un doigt entier, elle s'est coincée dans une porte => OP en urgence et RE-OP après, donc on va attendre un peu (je suis crispée à chaque fois que j'y repense, j'ai mal pour elle....  :: )

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le post d'adoption de UMA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1174587

*Une photo de ses petits bouts nés en fourrière je le rapelle le 8/04. Ils auront aussi leur post lorsqu'ils seront mis en règle.

**HADES**



**HARIBO



HYPPIE



HARMONIE

*

----------


## Gaston

Qu'ils sont beaux mes biboussssssss, comme ils ont grandi.......... Plein de bisous et de caresses pour moi

Et pour UMA, quand est il de son éventuelle adoption?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben silence radio.

----------


## mirabelle94

merci à toutes pour ces jolies photos ....

----------


## sydney21

Biloba, comment vont la minette et ses petits ?  ::

----------


## Biloba

> Biloba, comment vont la minette et ses petits ?


Bonjour,
Héra a été stérilisée et vaccinée hier, elle va aussi bien que possible. Encore très craintive, commence seulement à passer la porte de sa chambre pour se promener dans l'appartement quand aucun humain ne bouge. Elle est toujours surprise de me trouver assise en train de lire, du coup et fait une tête très expressive ("Je peux y aller ou elle va remuer, cette grosse chose ?"). Impossible de l'approcher à moins d'un mètre sans qu'elle s'enfuie, mais elle est sans agressivité vis-à-vis des autres animaux, même de passage. J'ai pu l'attrapper pour l'emmener chez le véto et plus tard pour vérifier le pansement : elle crache mais ne tente pas de griffer, je peux y aller à mains nues sans crainte, mais ça lui fait très peur, je n'aime pas y être obligée. 
Les petits chahutent, grimpent partout, s'endorment en tas, envahissent l'espace d'Hélios qui est scandalisé. Lui aussi a été vacciné et castré, ça a calmé ses miaulements, il se contente de roucouler. Toujours aussi câlin, se jette par terre à notre passage, pour avoir des caresses.
Hercule et Hanya sont turbulents, téméraires. Harriett (anciennement Hermione) est joueuse mais très circonspecte, calme et indépendante (tiendrait-elle de sa mère ?).
Malgré 8 jours d'antibiotiques, ils ont toujours les yeux qui coulent, mais pas d'ulcères. Ils sont nettoyés plusieurs fois par jour et recoivent un truc dont je ne retrouve plus le nom pour les aider à se construire des défenses immunitaires.

Quelques photos pour finir. Dans l'ordre : Hélios, Héra (photo très rare, surprise en train de quitter son dessous-de-lit), Hercule, Hanya et Harriett, qui dormait dans les pelotes de laine.

----------


## Lilly1982

Rhoo mais elle a de ces oreilles. Une petite spokette  ::

----------


## Biloba

Oui, elle est très fine. Sur la photo, elle est en "arrêt" et ses pattes semblent courtes, mais en fait elle est assez élégante, menue.

----------


## sydney21

Ils ont bien grandi les bb, ils sont trop mignons  :: 

Merci pour ces photos de la petite famille  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

UMA a été stérilisée ce jour + primo TC tout s'est bien passé.

Pour les petits, ça y est primo TC + Identification pour les 4 ( maman étant testée FIV/FELV négatif ).

----------


## Biloba

Bonjour à tous et toutes.
Hier, Virginie de Pattounes sans Toit est venue chercher Héra, la maman si craintive, Hercule, Hanya et Harriett, ses petits nés chez nous le 27/04. Nous ne pouvions plus les garder car Hélios, accueilli en même temps, menait la vie dure à la pauvre maman qui passait ses journées cachée derrière la machine à laver. 
Ils ont été emmenés dans une autre FA, tous ensemble, ce qui nous a rassurés, mais nous avions le coeur gros de les laisser partir. 
Il nous reste le pacha Hélios, toujours aussi câlin avec les humains, à qui ses petits copains vont sans doute manquer un peu, car les bébés, eux, cohabitaient bien avec lui.
La vie ne tourne pas toujours comme on veut : de l'éventualité de départ d'adopter Héra et un petit, nous sommes passés à les laisser partir, faute d'avoir pu trouver une FA pour Hélios afin de les séparer...
Comme quoi ce sont plutôt les chats qui décident, d'autant que les adoptions, même de chatons, semblent difficiles en ce moment, d'après Virginie.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui en ce moment c'est difficile c'est la période des vacances. Et les gens veulent pas s'embêter avec un chat pour leurs vacances.

----------


## SarahC

Voici des nouvelles de ces deux là:

*33) Mâle, 11 ans, brun tabby avec un peu de blanc, très gentil*
 ::  *Un "pouilleux", gale, ou allergie aux puces!*  :: 




Vous vous souvenez que le papy avait de gros soucis de peau?
C'est maintenant un mauvais souvenir.
Il est adopté et choyé. Vous le verrez de vous même, devenu un beau chat.
(On voit son triangle dans l'oreille... Souvenir d'errance passée).
Il s'appelle René!













*****************


*34) Mâle, roux tabby, 2 ans, un peu craintif

*


Et voici Pascal (oui, je connais des gens qui aiment donner des prénoms d'humains, que voulez vous!)

Encore à l'adoption car mine de rien assez flipette, mais bien plus rassuré qu'au début où il se cachait.
Il venait de la rue, et ne connaissait que la mamie qui le nourrissait, lui et ses copains!

----------


## virginiedu95

> Pièce jointe 37146 Voici Hélios, le n°26, récupéré parce qu'il se laissait mourir de faim. Coryza + diarrhée, Mr ne veut pas prendre ses comprimés et les prend donc à la seringue, dilués (je le maintiens dans une serviette, ronronne dès que c'est fini, pas rancunier). C'est un amour, très accaparant, aux yeux magnifiques, qui est demandeur de présence animale ou humaine. OK chiens, chats, humains stables ou de passage. Là, il est couché sur mes genoux et ronronne. Un peu plus tôt cet l'après-midi :
> Pièce jointe 37143
> .


Hélios est parti dans sa nouvelle famille ce jour, il a été adopté par un gentil couple et le petit bonhomme aura une copine cavalier king charles de 3 ans toute fofolle, souhaitons à hélios une belle et longue vie  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bonne route Hélios !

----------


## Lady92

Oui bonne route Helios! 
J avais rate les nouvelles de Rene et Pascal.
C est super que Rene soit adopte... Quant a Pascal, je le trouve magnifique...

----------


## mistigrette

> *11) Femelle  brun tabby & blanche 7 ans  très sociable* *baptisée PASTILLE
> *


notre pastille a été adoptée hier  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  Merci pour les nouvelles!!!

----------


## coch

:: super

----------


## mirabelle94

merci pour toutes ces bonnes nouvelles.  ravie pour les adoptés 
René est totalement transformé.

----------


## mistigrette

*12) Femelle  noire 9 ans très sociable* *baptisée GEISHA*

notre gentille gaisha a été adoptée samedi. 
voici les 1ères nouvelles :
_"
Voici quelques photos de Gaïsha, elle reste timide face à Fendy et elles  s'évitent prudemment, elle vient vers nous en ronronant et se laisse  alors caresser avec délectation.
"_
et une photo dans sa maison  ::

----------


## mistigrette

> notre pastille a été adoptée hier


pastille est de retour à l'adoption. elle ne supportait pas la vie seule  la journée et surtout sans copain moustachu. elle s'était mise à uriner  partout  :: . elle attend donc toujours une bonne maison mais avec copain matou obligatoire. 
à son retour, elle s'est tranquillement installée dans son dernier dodo favori, no stress pour la belle  ::

----------


## Muriel P

J'espère vite une nouvelle adoption pour Pastille  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*

38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, craintive

 

DES NOUVELLES DE THEMIS PRISE EN CHARGE PAR DIVINE34


"Voici la jolie Thémis qui s'est bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen détendue .. depuis quelques temps elle monte sur mes genoux pour avoir des papouilles !!! Elle s'entend trés bien également avec une de mes chiennes .. en fait .. c'est un peu grace à cette chienne qu'elle s'est détendue.. sa présence la rassure ??? une réelle complicité existe entre ces deux là, Thémis se frotte à Cheyenne et Cheyenne lui léchouille les oreilles.. elles s'adorent"*

----------


## Lusiole

Elle est superbe !

----------


## France81

petite pensée pour ma maman CHAMADE et ses 4 crapauds d amour, Chabert, Charlie, Chaplin et Charlene, que j ai eu la chance de rencontrer et de biberonner....meme si ce fut bien trop court et si douloureux !!!

A chaque nouveaux chatons je pense a vous tous, et espere que de la haut vous vous amusez et etes heureux
je viens rarement sur ce post, votre post....

des que je le vois remonter j en ai les larmes aux yeux !

RIP et gros calins mes 5petits anges

----------


## Muriel P

Grosses pensées pour toi France  :Smile:  On ne les oublie pas et on sait que leur départ est encore très vivace pour toi.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

RA-VIE pour cette puce!!!

**

----------


## mistigrette

*14) Mâle gris tabby & blanc 4 ans 1/2 sociable* *baptisé HARDY
* Miniatures attachées 





*notre gentil hardy a été adopté dimanche
*

----------


## coch

::

----------


## mistigrette

*13)* *Mâle gris & blanc 7 ans sociable* *baptisé LAUREL*
notre ptit père a été adopté samedi.
1ères nouvelles : à peine sorti de sa caisse de transport, il s'est installé pour patouner sur le canapé  :: .

----------


## coch

::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*

38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, craintive

 

DES NOUVELLES DE THEMIS QUELQUES MOIS PLUS TARD PRISE EN CHARGE PAR DIVINE34
Pièce jointe 63980
Pièce jointe 63981
"Voici la jolie Thémis qui s'est bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen détendue .. depuis quelques temps elle monte sur mes genoux pour avoir des papouilles !!! Elle s'entend trés bien également avec une de mes chiennes .. en fait .. c'est un peu grace à cette chienne qu'elle s'est détendue.. sa présence la rassure ??? une réelle complicité existe entre ces deux là, Thémis se frotte à Cheyenne et Cheyenne lui léchouille les oreilles.. elles s'adorent"

ET DES NOUVELLES DU JOUR: 1 AN APRES SA SORTIE
​*Quelques nouvelles de Thémis arrivée ici il y a quasi un an maintenant :-) 
Elle va bien trés bien même :-) elle a bien changé, adooooooore les papouilles, s'est bien habitué aux chiens et aime bien jouer avec ses congéneres .. c'est devenu une minette trés sociable (avec moi uniquement) qui revient quand on l'appele comme un petit chien looool maintenant elle sait grimper aux arbres et même en redescendre !! les premiers temps il fallait que je garde la grande échelle pas loin parceque elle montait et ne savait pas descendre... bon... elle a appris ... oufff
Enfin voila tout va pour le mieux.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos éventuellement? Merci!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Voici le post d'adoption de UMA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1174587
> 
> *Une photo de ses petits bouts nés en fourrière je le rapelle le 8/04. Ils auront aussi leur post lorsqu'ils seront mis en règle.
> 
> **HADES**
> 
> Pièce jointe 47825
> 
> **HARIBO
> ...


Tout le monde a été adopté depuis sauf HARMONIE qui attend depuis tout ce temps, elle a vu partir tous ses frères et soeurs mais pas elle. Et pourtant elle est adorable, adorable avec les enfants, câline, joueuse, tout ce qu'on veut. Elle a aussi son post d'adoption ici mais je vous mets la dernière photo prise il y a quelques jours.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Merci pour les MAJ de tes sauvetages!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je mets à chaque fois le lien de leur post d'adoption sur les semaines pour que tout le monde puisse avoir des nouvelles.  ::  
Ils y sont tous.

----------


## SarahC

C'est toujours agréable et motivant d'avoir des news après, bonnes ou moins bonnes.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Cela montre aussi leur évolution quel qu’elle soit et peux motiver certaines personnes qui hésitent encore à se lancer dans cette belle aventure.

----------


## mistigrette

*14) Mâle gris tabby & blanc 4 ans 1/2 sociable* *baptisé HARDY
* Miniatures attachées 





*notre gentil hardy a été adopté dimanche
*

----------


## coch

::

----------


## mistigrette

*13)* *Mâle gris & blanc 7 ans sociable* *baptisé LAUREL*
notre ptit père a été adopté samedi.
1ères nouvelles : à peine sorti de sa caisse de transport, il s'est installé pour patouner sur le canapé  :: .

----------


## coch

::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*

38) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby, craintive

 

DES NOUVELLES DE THEMIS QUELQUES MOIS PLUS TARD PRISE EN CHARGE PAR DIVINE34
Pièce jointe 63980
Pièce jointe 63981
"Voici la jolie Thémis qui s'est bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen détendue .. depuis quelques temps elle monte sur mes genoux pour avoir des papouilles !!! Elle s'entend trés bien également avec une de mes chiennes .. en fait .. c'est un peu grace à cette chienne qu'elle s'est détendue.. sa présence la rassure ??? une réelle complicité existe entre ces deux là, Thémis se frotte à Cheyenne et Cheyenne lui léchouille les oreilles.. elles s'adorent"

ET DES NOUVELLES DU JOUR: 1 AN APRES SA SORTIE
​*Quelques nouvelles de Thémis arrivée ici il y a quasi un an maintenant :-) 
Elle va bien trés bien même :-) elle a bien changé, adooooooore les papouilles, s'est bien habitué aux chiens et aime bien jouer avec ses congéneres .. c'est devenu une minette trés sociable (avec moi uniquement) qui revient quand on l'appele comme un petit chien looool maintenant elle sait grimper aux arbres et même en redescendre !! les premiers temps il fallait que je garde la grande échelle pas loin parceque elle montait et ne savait pas descendre... bon... elle a appris ... oufff
Enfin voila tout va pour le mieux.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos éventuellement? Merci!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Voici le post d'adoption de UMA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1174587
> 
> *Une photo de ses petits bouts nés en fourrière je le rapelle le 8/04. Ils auront aussi leur post lorsqu'ils seront mis en règle.
> 
> **HADES**
> 
> Pièce jointe 47825
> 
> **HARIBO
> ...


Tout le monde a été adopté depuis sauf HARMONIE qui attend depuis tout ce temps, elle a vu partir tous ses frères et soeurs mais pas elle. Et pourtant elle est adorable, adorable avec les enfants, câline, joueuse, tout ce qu'on veut. Elle a aussi son post d'adoption ici mais je vous mets la dernière photo prise il y a quelques jours.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Merci pour les MAJ de tes sauvetages!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je mets à chaque fois le lien de leur post d'adoption sur les semaines pour que tout le monde puisse avoir des nouvelles.  ::  
Ils y sont tous.

----------


## SarahC

C'est toujours agréable et motivant d'avoir des news après, bonnes ou moins bonnes.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Cela montre aussi leur évolution quel qu’elle soit et peux motiver certaines personnes qui hésitent encore à se lancer dans cette belle aventure.

----------

